#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-09
<vahid> salam man ubuntu 11.04 daram chetori bayad update konam?ba tashakor
<vahid> alo
<vahid> kasi hast be man komak kone?
<vahid> alo
<vahid> kasi nist?
<vahid> salam
<vahid> komak
<vahid> ccsm ro nasb kardam
<vahid> be ham rikht
<vahid> abuntu 11.04
<vahid> kasi hast
<vahid> alooooooooooo
<vahid> :((
<vahid> salam
<vahid> kasi baraye komak hast
<vahid> ?
<vahid> alo
<vahid> kasi hast
<vahid> ?
<alabd> salam tuye ubuntu shoma ham moshkele ghat zadan layout haye kerboard ro darid ?
<fvahid> alabd: yani farsi ro --+
<alabd> bale ir o usa set ke shode , ama gahi vaghata ghaty mikone va hey khodesh beine ir o usa modam tagheer mikone
<vahid> salam
<vahid> kasi hast be man komak kone
<vahid> ?
<kasra> همیشه اول سوالت رو بپرس
<vahid> man ubunto 11.04 daram barname taghire desctop ro nasb kardam va ye kam dast zaadam alan hame chi paride
<vahid> ccsm bod fek konam
<kasra> باید مشکلت رو دقیق توضیح بدی. همه چی پریده یعنی چی؟
<vahid> فقط دسکتاپ میاد بالا
<vahid> اهزا نشقه دثئهساث یشناثمثسا شدتشئ یشی
<vahid> هیچ
<vahid> چیزی داخل دسکتاپ نیست
<vahid> نه نوار ابزاری نه هیچ چیز دیگه
<kasra> آلت و اف۲ رو بگیر
<vahid> همین؟
<kasra> چیزی باز شد؟
<vahid> الان داخل ویندوزم
<vahid> اونجا هیچ چیزی نیست که باهاش بیام
<vahid> البته الت اف 2 هم گمونم زدم کار نکرد
<kasra> با آلت
<vahid> خوب بعدش باید چی کار کرد
<vahid> تا برم اونجا ببینم چی میشه
<vahid> kasra
<vahid> mamnonam dorost shod
<Ehsan> salam man baraie mount kardan folderha dar shabake mishkel daram
<Ehsan> kasi mitune komamakam kone?
<fvahid> Ehsan: daghigtar soaletoon ro beporsid
<Ehsan> SALAM [12:00] <Ehsan> bebinid man miram tu places>network>windows network> [12:00] <Ehsan> va ba'd be yeki az copmuterhaie workgroup [12:00] <Ehsan> unja chandta folder share shode hast [12:01] <Ehsan> vaghti ke mikham vared besham mizane: failed to mount windows share
<fvahid> Ehsan: age mikhahid folder marboot be windows ro mount konid bayad smbclient ro nasb konid
<fvahid> Ehsan: ino nasb kon sudo apt-get install smbclient
<fvahid> Ehsan: linux protcole smb ro support nemkone
<Ehsan> MER30
<fvahid> Ehsan: hal shod?
<Ehsan> NA MESLE INKE GHBLAN NASB BUDE
<Ehsan> INO ZAD
<Ehsan> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done smbclient is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<fvahid> Ehsan: ino bezzan smbtree
<Ehsan> TAMAME TREE MIAD
<Ehsan> HATTA PRINTER HA HAM MIAN
<fvahid> Ehsan: pas moshkeli nadari , moshkel az tarafe win hsatesh access monaseb be computer shoma nemide
<fvahid> Ehsan: vaaghti mikhad mount konid usr va pass azatoon mikhad?
<Ehsan> NA AZAM NEMKHAD
<Ehsan> HAME FOLDERHARO MOBINAM
<Ehsan> VALI HAMOON ERRORIO KE AVAL GOFTAM MIDE
<fvahid> Ehsan: mohem nist bebini ya na bayadd access behet bede
<fvahid> Ehsan: vaghti toye win share mikoni havaset bashe roy tab security ham access monaseb ro bedi
<Ehsan> ALAN AZ PASS KHAST CANCEL KARDAM DAFE BAD AZAM NAKHAST DAR ZEMN MITUNAM VAREDE FOLDERE PRINT$ BESHAM!
<fvahid> Ehsan: caps lock ro khamoosh konid
<fvahid> Ehsan: khoroji findsmb chi mide
<Ehsan> *=DMB                                 +=LMB IP ADDR         NETBIOS NAME     WORKGROUP/OS/VERSION
<Ehsan> right click ke mikonam properties ro kemizanam tu tabe permissions mizane: the permissions could not determined
<fvahid> Ehsan: toye win manzooram bod ha
<Ehsan> bebakhshid motevajeh nashodam
<Ehsan> ?
<fvahid> Ehsan: manzooram in bood ke toye win  bayad permision dorst be computer linux bedid
<Ehsan> ahan okay
<Ehsan> alan miram tu foldere admin$ azam password mikhad!
<Ehsan> anyway thank you
<fvahid> Ehsan: doros shod akhar?
<Zpix> dorood bar hame
<matt_> salam
<matt_> va dorood
<matt_> doosyan ye soal dashtam
<Guest35997> doostan
<Guest35997> mikhastam beporsam
<Guest35997> ke chejoori mitoonam ozve forum besham
<Guest35997> allan harchi too in modate 7-8 maah ke be ubuntu mohajerat kardam
<Guest35997> harvaght miam too forum nemitoonam register konam
<narcislinux> Guest35997: are motasefanee ! vali az 29 ordibehesht dobare emkane ozviyat bargharar mishe
<Guest35997> mamnoon az rahnamyitoon narcislinux
<Guest35997> man soalaty baram pish miad ke nemitoonam jayi beporsam o matrah konam
<Guest35997> natty 11.04 ro download kardamo nasb kardam
<narcislinux> Guest35997:  mitonid inja soaletono begid agal kasi bedone  rahnemayiton mikone
<Guest35997> baraye inke betoonam unity ro customize konam chi kaar bayad konam
<Guest35997> mamnoon misham vase rahnamayi
<narcislinux> man hanoz unity ro nadidam :)
<Guest35997> :P
<Guest35997> pas gnome estefade mikonid hamchenan?
<narcislinux> Guest35997: yes
<Guest35997> thats good
<Guest35997> ;)
<Guest35997> ba squid kaar kardi shoma?
<narcislinux> squid?
<Guest35997> bale
<Guest35997> cash & proxy
<narcislinux> na
<Guest35997> np ;)
<fvahid> Guest35997: man ba squid kar kardam age soal dari bepors
<Guest35997> merc vahid
<Guest35997> mikhastam bedoonam ke
<Guest35997> vaghty ke ether maa masalan az ye range ta ye range hast ip haash
<Guest35997> mesle in ke minevisam :
<Guest35997> 10.98.30.100...subnet 255.255.255.0
<Guest35997> taa
<Guest35997> 10.98.40.100
<fvahid> Guest35997: khob
<Guest35997> va ina be onvane gate way hastan roo servere internet
<Guest35997> hala mikham user haaye moshakhasi ro too in bazzeha moarefi konam
<Guest35997> roo in LAN
<fvahid> pas transparet nist?
<Guest35997> transparet yani inke az yek range ip bashan?
<Guest35997> ???!!!
<fvahid> Guest35997: na yanii inke toye ie ya firefox proxy tarif nakoni
<Guest35997> chera mikham ip hayi ke goftam masalan 10.98.37.100:808 beshe proxy
<fvahid> Guest35997: toye mode transparent ikar lazem nist
<Guest35997> ke bad betoonam ham cash konam roo clinet haam
<fvahid> Guest35997: shoma bayad ba acl kar konid
<Guest35997> khob bad ip haam mishe DHCP?
<Guest35997> ahan
<Guest35997> access control
<Guest35997> ?
<fvahid> Guest35997: bebinid bezar az aval begam
<Guest35997> bad bayad range ip haam ro too oon vared konam
<fvahid> Guest35997: gadam be gadam mirim jolo
<Guest35997> khob mikhayd id yahoo bedam?
<Guest35997> ya haminja okeye?
<Guest35997> mamnoon misham
<fvahid> Guest35997: engad soal nakonid haminja khobe inja migam ke age yeki dige ham khast estefade kone
<Guest35997> :)
<Guest35997> hataman
<fvahid> Guest35997: gadame aval inke ke hamechiz toye file config squid kholase mishe
<fvahid> Guest35997: hala bastegi be linux shoma dare ke masiresh koja bashe
<Guest35997> bale
<fvahid> Guest35997: ono peyda kardid?
<Guest35997> bale
<fvahid> Guest35997: toye /etc/squid3
<fvahid> Guest35997: kolan 2 ravesh vase cache darim
<fvahid> Guest35997: yeki default hastesh ke tanzimat nemikhad va digari transparent
<Guest35997> dorost...
<fvahid> Guest35997: hala fargesh chiye : toye avali user bayad porxy tarif kone maasalan ip server porxy ba port
<fvahid> Guest35997: user be on port vasl mishe bagiye kara ba squid
<Guest35997> man soalatam ro akhar miporsam pas
<fvahid> Guest35997: raveshe dovom user fagat gatway khodesho ip server squid mizare
<fvahid> hala soale man ine ke shoma az transparent estefade mikonid ya na?
<Guest35997> estefade nemikonam
<fvahid> Guest35997: khobe chon transparent sakhtare
<Guest35997> chon mikham ip moshakhas va porte moshakhas vase har group az userham dashte basham
<fvahid> Guest35997: berahati mitooni renje ip tarif koni toye config hast
<fvahid> bad acl bedi behesh
<fvahid> hata mitoni baze zamani bedi behesh ke folan ip ha toye folan saat natoonan login konan
<fvahid> Guest35997: in tanzimat az sadetarin tanzimate squid hastesh
<Guest35997> mitonam soal konam?
<fvahid> Guest35997: bale hatman
<Guest35997> mishe ye nemooneh az acl behem begid?
<fvahid> Guest35997: hatman
<Guest35997> masalan defult gateway hast 10.98.35.100
<fvahid> sabr koni peydash konam
<fvahid> filesh bozorge
<Guest35997> mamnoon
<fvahid> aval bayad beri sorage http_access
<Guest35997> oonam too /etc/squid3/ ?
<fvahid> Guest35997: ye nokete acl ha be
<fvahid> Guest35997: haji ye khorde sab kon man mehmoon daram
<Guest35997> :">
<Guest35997> sharmande
<fvahid> alan miyam
<fvahid> man sharmane
<Guest35997> i'm waitin'
<fvahid> Guest35997: man omadam
<fvahid> dashtam ye nokete migoftam rajebe acl ha in ke akharin acl bar bala dasti khodesh arjaeeat dare
<fvahid> Guest35997: pas moheme ke acl va http_access ro koja benevisi
<fvahid> Guest35997: rafti?
<fvahid> somaye: javabe soal ro peyda kardi ?
<Mattew> vahid jaan harvaght oomadi begoo
<Mattew> man hamchenan hastam
<fvahid> Mattew: ba man hastid?
<Mattew> bale vahid jaan
<Mattew> man hamoon guest hastam
<Mattew> ke dar morede squid dashtim sohbat mikardim
<fvahid> ok
<Mattew> ;)
<Mattew> mehmooon baratoon omad
<Mattew> mozahemetam shodam
<fvahid> Mattew: khahesh mikonam
<Mattew> harvaght ke free bood vaghtetoon begid
<Mattew> man hastam
<Mattew> :)
<fvahid> Mattew: man badesh omadam javab dadam naboodid
<Mattew> time out shode bodam
<Mattew> :D
<Mattew> sharmandeh
<Mattew> darid log e pm hatoon ro?
<Mattew> ke copy konid?
<fvahid> khahesh mikonam
<fvahid> na
<Mattew> allan yekam search kardam
<Mattew> ye soalayi baram pish oomad
<fvahid> Mattew: begid
<Mattew> shoma mikhastid ye nemooneh az ACL begid
<Mattew> ba oon range ip ke goftam
<Mattew> hala shoma age example darid
<Mattew> be man begid
<Mattew> mamnoon misham
<fvahid> aval http_access bad acl
<Mattew> ok
<Mattew> shoro konim
<fvahid> Mattew: bezarid file ro baz konam
<Mattew> ko
<Mattew> ok
<fvahid> Mattew: ino toye config file mibinid : http_access deny all
<Mattew> bale
<fvahid> Mattew: yani hame ip haro block mikone
<Mattew> dorost...
<fvahid> Mattew: paeenesh bayad ye http_access benevisid ke ye reje ip ro gabool kone
<fvahid> Mattew: inam khati ke bayad port ro moshakhas konid
<fvahid> http_port 3128
<Mattew> bale...
<fvahid> http_access allow localnet
<fvahid> inam vase local net
<Mattew> local net ro dar moredesh bishtar migid?
<Mattew> :-/
<fvahid> sabar konid
<Mattew> chahsm
<fvahid> acl localnet src 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0
<fvahid> inam localnet
<Mattew> bale... motevajeh shodam
<fvahid> ke toye network man injoore in khato akhare gesmate acl ezafe konid
<fvahid> Mattew: in moshakhas mikone ke renje ip 192.168.1.?? mitoonan be squid dastresi dashte bashan
<Mattew> dorost
<Mattew> khatayi khondeh va ejra mishan ke bedoone Number sign bashan
<fvahid> #
<fvahid> in yani comment
<Mattew> dar edame...
<Mattew> bale
<fvahid> yani khathaye ke # daran ejra nemishan
<fvahid> Mattew: dige chi mikhahid bedonid
<fvahid> ?
<Mattew> hala baraye mesal migam khedmatetooon mikham bebinam ini ke migam doroste ya kheir
<Mattew> man roo yeki az LAN card haam
<Mattew> miam in ip haa ro gharar midam
<fvahid> Mattew: kkhob
<Mattew> 192.168.1.100,192.168.2.100,192.168.3.100
<Mattew> yani roo server manzoorame
<fvahid> ok
<Mattew> va inke man maslan in client haaro daram too networkam:
<Mattew> 192.168.1.220 (Mr.A)  192.168.1.50 (Ms.B)  192.168.3.250 (Mr Y) and...etc
<Mattew> va user haam ham hame MS hastan
<Mattew> na Linux
<fvahid> ok
<Mattew> hala age shoma ba barnameye ccproxy too Windows kaar karde bashid (albate allan esme win ro miaram yevaght narahat nashida ) ;)
<fvahid> Mattew: :)
<Mattew> mishe user haaro moshakhas kard va hamoon acl too GUI dare anjam mide
<Mattew> va hamintor limitation o log o in chizaro
<Mattew> mikham kamelo vazeh begam
<Mattew> bebakhshid man daram kheili por harfi mikonama
<Mattew> yani networkam DHCP nist
<Mattew> va manual ip config mishe roo har system
<fvahid> Mattew: ye nokte
<Mattew> va bekhatere File server ke daram va group hayi ke moshakhas shode bar asase ip haast
<Mattew> janam?
<fvahid> Mattew: bebakhshid ke paridam vasate harfetoon
<Mattew> khahesh
<Mattew> janam befarmayid?
<fvahid> Mattew: shoma goftid limitation anjab bedid , bayeki ke kheili varede toye squid va linux (dar vage hamkaram) chan vagt pish bahs mikardim
<Mattew> bale...
<Mattew> dar bareye hamin limitation?
<fvahid> Mattew: rajebe hamin limitations migoft squid nemitoone in karo bokone
<Mattew> pas ba chi mishe in karo kard?
<fvahid> Mattew: migoft azin nazar zaf dare, ama man nazaram in bood ke mishe inkaro kardd chon toye donyaye open source mahdodiyati nist
<fvahid> Mattew: man motmaen hastam ke in kar anjam shode
<fvahid> Mattew: vali donbalesh naraftam
<fvahid> Mattew: onchizi ke man motevaje shodam ine ke mikhahid vase har group az ip hatoon ye management va squid dashte bashid
<fvahid> Mattew: ke chegad estefade konan va ...
<Mattew_> sharmandeh
<Mattew_> fvahid: r u there?
<Mattew_> nemidoonam chera mioftam biroon az irc
<fvahid> Mattew_: khahesh mikonam
<Mattew_> man oftadam biroon
<Mattew_> khob
<Mattew_> berim soraghe edameye matlab ke dashtam detail ro migoftam
<fvahid>  onchizi ke man motevaje shodam ine ke mikhahid vase har group az ip hatoon ye management va squid dashte bashid
<Mattew_> bebakhshid
<Mattew_> bishtar az hame
<Mattew_> mikham ke
<Mattew_> cash server bashe
<Mattew_> va hameye range ip hayi ke goftam
<fvahid> Mattew_: khob besorate default kare cash server ro mikone
<Mattew_> betoonan net dashte bashan
<Mattew_> doroste
<Mattew_> amma vaghty ke man range ip haam fargh mikone chi?
<fvahid> Mattew_: ye nokte dige squid vase auth user ha az chan ravesh estefade mikone
<fvahid> Mattew_: inam begam bad nist
<Mattew_> hatman
<Mattew_> mamnoon misham
<fvahid> Mattew_: ndsa ldap msnt smb ....
<Mattew_> :D
<Mattew_> :-/
<fvahid> Mattew_: ndsa az file estefade mikone
<fvahid> Mattew_: smb vase windows hastesh ba samba mishe toye windows piyade sazish kard
<fvahid> Mattew_: ldap ke man kheili dosesh daram ba openldap ya ba active dir win piyade sazi mishe
<fvahid> Mattew_: yani user ha mitoonam az active dir windows vase auth estefade konan
<fvahid> Mattew_: hastid?
<Mattew_> che khooobe
<fvahid> Mattew_: bale man takhasosam openldap hastesh
<fvahid> Mattew_: chizi nemigid?
 * fvahid vahid raft ke bekhabe
<Mattew> sharmandeh
<Mattew> :((
<Mattew> vahid jaan
<fvahid> dashtam miraftam
<Mattew> registere site ham bastast
<Mattew> akhe ozv nistam
<fvahid> ok
<Mattew> man hamash mioftam biroon
<fvahid> eybi nadare
<Mattew> hasty?
<fvahid> bale hastam
<Mattew> sorry
<Mattew> man chejoori mitoonam bahatoon dar ertebat basham?
<fvahid> Mattew: mohem nist, soal darid beporsid
<fvahid> Mattew: man hamishe inja hastam
<Mattew> jeddi
<Mattew> :D
<Mattew> che khob
<Mattew> ghol dadia
<Mattew> :D
<Mattew> hamishe miam
<fvahid> khoshal misham
<fvahid> :)
<Mattew> :)
<Mattew> :P
<Mattew> agha mozahemet nemisham
<fvahid> Mattew: movafag bashid , felan khoda negahdar
<dark-sun> یو
<dark-sun> TechMiX: سلااام یار دبستانی من! نبودی یه مدت هموطن
<dark-sun> ;)
<TechMiX> dark-sun: سلام رفیق، دلمون براتون تنگ شده بود
<dark-sun> TechMiX: من هم همینطور. خوبی؟ خوش می‌گذره ایشالله؟
<TechMiX> dark-sun: ما بیشتر. قربانت. شکر خدا.. شما اوضاع‌ات به راهه؟
<dark-sun> TechMiX: شکرخدا . بد نیستم.
<shahram> سلام دوستان
<kasra> سلام
<dark-sun> kasra: باز شهرام اومد
<dark-sun> shahram: سلام
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> :)))
<shahram> از دستم خسته شدین
<dark-sun> shahram: نه خواستم یکم حال و هوات عوض شه
<dark-sun> از دیدنت خوشحالم شهرام جون
<kasra> معلومه که نه. چیکار کردی آخر؟
<shahram> :)
<dark-sun> <3
<shahram> کوبنتو رو نصب کردم دارم کارت گرافیکیش رو دانلود میکنم تا حدودی باهاش آشنا شدم
<shahram> یه مشکل دارم من وقتی با فایرفکس سایتی رو باز میکنم و دانلود میکنم موقع آفلاین عکسهاش رو حذف شده میبینم از چیه
 * dark-sun has no idea
<shahram> نبود
<kasra> منم هیچی، گوگل کن ببین بقیه همچین مشکلی رو داشتن یا نه.
<shahram> با مرورگر rekonq هم اینطوریه
<shahram> موندم
<shahram> راستی خواستم او\را رو نصب کنم رفتم سایتش قسمت دانلودش فیلتر بود قضیه چیه
<shahram> اوبرا
<dark-sun> تعجبی نداره. نصف اینترنت فیله
<shahram> بر مردم آزار ...
<shahram>  دوستان برنامه خوب برای فایلهای ویدویی سراغ دارین
<dark-sun> vlc
<shahram> که تصویر رو تمام صفحه نشون بده اینم بگم مانیتورم ۲۱ اینچه
<dark-sun> تمام صفحه هم نشون می‌ده. زیرنویس هم نشون می‌ده.
<dark-sun> صبح زود بیدارش کنی نون هم می‌گیره
<dark-sun> :D
<kasra> :D
<shahram> تشکر
<dark-sun> یعنی منظورم اینه که می‌تونی بفرستیش صف نانوا
<shahram> دوستان این کانال گرفتگو رو چطور وارد IRC clint کنم
<shahram> منظورم آدرسش
<dark-sun> kasra: چی می‌گه؟
<dark-sun> :))
<kasra> منم نفهمیدم، یه بار دیگه بگو لطفاً.
<shahram> میخوام بدون اینکه با مرورگر کار کنم با برنامه بیام توی این کانال
<shahram> آدرس میخواد
<kasra> irc.freenode.net
<shahram> ممنون کسرا ببخشین من سوالام درست مترح نمیکنم برای اینکه تازه بالینوکس کار رو شرو کردم هیچی سر در نمیارم
<shahram> password نمیخواد
<dark-sun> irc client et chie?
<kasra> تو باید یه حساب کاربری توی فرینود.نت بسازی، بعد برای اینکه با یوزر خودت لاگین بشی می‌تونی پسوردت رو هم بزنی.
<kasra> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<dark-sun> kasra: میگم از این رفیقت خبر نداری؟
<dark-sun> بهداد رو می‌گم
<dark-sun> یه چند روزی هست ایمیل فرستادم براش ولی جواب نداده
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-10
<kasra> dark-sun: رفیقم؟ تو
<dark-sun> kasra: آره من ایمیل بهش زدم
<kasra> منظورم این بود رفیق من نیست :D
<kasra> بهداد توی کانال تکنوتاکس معمولاً هستش، می‌تونی اونجا هم پیداش کنی.
<dark-sun> دستت درد نکنه.
<dark-sun> kasra: گفتی فامیلیش چی بود؟
<kasra> الان نیست، با یوزر behdad می‌یاد
<kasra> بهداد اسفهبد منظورته دیگه؟
<dark-sun> آره. آفرین. من اینقدر باهاش دوست بودم فقط به اسم کوچیک همدیگه رو صدا می‌زدیم!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> روزبه هم که اینجاست... ولی کمرنگه
<dark-sun> kasra: گفتی کی‌ها میاد؟
<shahram> دوستان یه دانلود منیجر کرافیکی خوب سراغ دارین
<kasra> dark-sun: راستش نمی‌دونم، حدس می‌زنم باید به وقت کانادا اینجاها باشه. شاید اشتباه می‌کنم
<dark-sun> ببخش من همش مزاحمت می‌شم.. کار واجب دارم باهاش.
<dark-sun> دستت درد نکنه.
<kasra> مزاحمت چیه. ایمیل هم خوبه، اگر واقعاً واجبه می‌تونی توی متن یا سابجکت دوباره تاکید کنی که عجله داری و ...
 * dark-sun be addon haye firefox fekr mikone...
<dark-sun> kasra: می‌دونی؟ به ایمیل توی سایتش ایمیل زدم
<dark-sun> واسه همین نمی‌دونم اصلا چکش می‌کنه یا نه
<shahram> :(
<dark-sun> یه وقت قضیه چاه جمکران نباشه!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> shahram: از افزونه‌های فایرفاکس استفاده کن
<dark-sun> من چیزی به نظرم نمی‌رسه که تعریفی باشه!
<kasra> نه درسته، به میلینگ لیست‌ها با همون ایمیل می‌زنه
<shahram> فقط گرافیکی باشه
<dark-sun> shahram: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+gui+download+manager
<shahram> :)
<kasra> dark-sun: الان هستش بهداد
<kasra> و رفت
<kasra> و اومد
<dark-sun> kasra: مرسی.
<dark-sun> <3
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<dark-sun> lubotu3: shut up
<dark-sun> lubotu3: shutup
<dark-sun> !shut up
<kasra> dark-sun: آفتاب کم کم داره در میاد، من باید برگردم به تابوتم
<dark-sun> kasra: :)))
<kasra> فعلا :D
<dark-sun> kasra: من منتظر بهداد می‌مونم
<dark-sun> kasra: برو به سلامت
<dark-sun> ;)
<vahid> salam man ubuntu 11.04 daram va nemitonam Simple CompizConfig Settings Manager ro baraye modiriyate desc download konam
<vahid> lotfan komak konid
<vahid> salam
<vahid> kasi baraye komak hast
<vahid> ?
<vahid> simple-compizconfig-settings-manager roye 11.04 nasb nemishe
<vahid> chi kar konam?
<dark-sun> fvahid: سلام
<dark-sun> fvahid: فارسی می‌نویسم حال می‌کنی؟
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun mardom azarish gerefte avale morning... >:D
 * fvahid tavajohi nemikone
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam haji
 * dark-sun 1 aclin soranj part mikone to sare fvahid  va farar mikone...
<dark-sun> :)))
<vahid> salam man ubont 11.04 daram chetori desc ro 3d konam?
<vahid> kesi mitone komak kone?
 * dark-sun|movie ubuntu 11.04 nadare...
<vahid> yani nemishe?!!
<dark-sun|movie> vahid: nabayad sakht bashe, google kon using compiz on ubuntu 11.04
<vahid> man eng balad nistam
<dark-sun|movie> vahid: bedone eng tuye linux davoom nemiari refight
<vahid> yani bikhiyalesh behsam?
<dark-sun|movie> vahid: entekhab ba khodete. say koni, ya taslim beshi. ;)
<vahid> :)
<Guest22870> salam doostan
<Guest22870> bebakhshid ke nemitoonam ba fonte farsi type konam
<Guest22870> ye seri soal daram
<Guest22870> kasi mitoone komakam kone?
<fvahid> Guest22870: soaletoon ro beporsid va farsi ham nanevisid
<Guest22870> aha hatman bayad finglish bashe? :D
<fvahid> Guest22870: bale hatamn
<Guest22870> khob aval inke mitoonid ye tozih mokhtasar bedid man chera bayad linux nasb konam? :D
<Guest22870> albate bayadi nist
<Guest22870> man ba khode linux hal mikonam
<Guest22870> har version jadidi ham ke oomade
<Guest22870> ye bar mohajerat kardam
<Guest22870> vali inghadr zafe barname dare ke had nadare
<Guest22870> kholase sare 2 rooz be moshkel mikhoram
<Guest22870> kasi nabood? :D
<fvahid> Guest22870: moshkeletoon chihye?
<Guest22870> moshkel migam ke barnamehast
<Guest22870> asalan
<Guest22870> masalan
<Guest22870> ye barname mese IDM
<Guest22870> ya ye chizi mese oovoo ke beshe
<Guest22870> video chat dasht
<Guest22870> aslan ham be karkardan ba mohite text alaghe nadaram
<Guest22870> albate moshkel kheyliye in 2 ta asliyashe
<fvahid> Guest22870: bayad dagig tozi bedid ta komaketoon konam
<Guest22870> goftam ke barname vase video chat
<Guest22870> va download manager
<Guest22870> ye chizi ke betoone ba idm reghabat kone
<Guest22870> mohite text ham lazem nabashe kar koni
<Guest22870> yahoo messenger ham ke migan bacheha pidgin
<Guest22870> man nasbidam
<Guest22870> aslan ghabele moghayese ba yahoo messenger nist
<Guest22870> behtarinesh hamine?
<fvahid> Guest22870: pidgin
<Guest22870> pidgin ro ke khodam goftam :D
<Guest22870> be dard nemikhore
<fvahid> Guest22870: khobe khob
<fvahid> Guest22870: empathy ham hast
<Guest22870> khob yeki az bozorgtarin moshkelate man hamine
<Guest22870> az karbarhaye linux ke miporsam chi khoobe
<Guest22870> ye chizi ro moarefi mikonan
<Guest22870> miram nasb mikonam
<Guest22870> bad mibinam aslan dar hade noskhe windows nist
<Guest22870> ya taraf nemidoone khoob chiye ya behtar nadide :D
<fvahid> age mikkhay barname hay windows ro ejra koni az wine estefade konid
<fvahid> Guest22870: yahoo msg ro ham mitonid onja nasb konid
<Guest22870> wine ham test kardam hich barnamei ro dorost run nemikone
<Guest22870> yahoo ro nasb kardam
<Guest22870> bala miyad
<Guest22870> vali log in nemishe
<Guest22870> hamintor oovoo
<Guest22870> oovoo ke nasb mishe
<Guest22870> click mikonam baz she system hang mikone
<fvahid> Guest22870: man beshoma tosiye mikonam az linux estefade nakonid
<Guest22870> az lahaze garfiki ham ke moshkel peyda mikone
<Guest22870> khob in ro ke rahat mishe fahmid man windows rahat tar hastam
<Guest22870> mikham bedoonam chizi hast ke man nadoonam?
<Guest22870> age injooriye chera shoma inghadr esrar darid ke linux behtare?
<Guest22870> chish vase shoma jazabe?
<fvahid> Guest22870: hamechish
<fvahid> :)
<Guest22870> age inghadr rahat kam biyarid ke pas hichi dige
<Guest22870> pas chera nemitoonid mano ghane konid?
<Guest22870> manam linux ro doost daram
<Guest22870> vali vaghean moshkel barname dare
<fvahid> Guest22870: na man nemitonam gane konam
<Guest22870> yeki az shakh tarin barnamehash open office
<Guest22870> aslan nemishe negahesh kard
<Guest22870> yani alan be hamin rahati mani ke linux nasbidam ro migid pak konam?
<fvahid> Guest22870: avalesh sakhte haji rah miyofti
<fvahid> Guest22870: 2 sale aval sakhte
<fvahid> :)
<Guest22870> khob manam donbale rahesham ke rah bioftam
<Guest22870> be shoma migam ye chizi bede kare mano rah bendaze
<Guest22870> migi boro hamoon windows estefade kon
<fvahid> Guest22870: man ampoole linux nadaram behet bezanam
<Guest22870> ampool nemikhad shoma faghat begoo vase video chat chi kar mikoni?
<Guest22870> vase download chi kar mikoni?
<fvahid> Guest22870: man az video chat estefade nakardam tahala
<fvahid> Guest22870: vase dl az wget estefade mikonam
<Guest22870> mohite text?
<fvahid> Guest22870: bale behtarin hastesh to donya vagean dosesh daram
<Guest22870> ye soal hala
<Guest22870> chera linux inghadr esrar dare mohit ro nesfe nime
 * fvahid kheili wget ro dos daaram
<Guest22870> grafiki kone?
<Guest22870> microsoft sale 95 fahmid mohite grafiki behtare
<fvahid> Guest22870: khob darvage mohite gerafik ye poste hastesh system amel nist
<Guest22870> are vali chera in pooshet ro kamel nemikonan ke inghadr sakht nabashe kar kardan?
<Guest22870> vaghean mosibate bazi vaghta
<Guest22870> ye file run dashtam
<Guest22870> vase driver vga
<Guest22870> pedaram daroomad ta befahmam chejoori nasbesh konam
<Guest22870> to click rast ye gozine nadasht vase run kardanesh ke nasb she
<Guest22870> hatman bayad terminal miraftam
 * fvahid kar dare
<hale> man mikham ye seri file gz ro unzip konam
<hale> gzip -dc mizanam
<hale> vaghti shell minevisam va 2 bar posht sare ham migam ye file ro baz kone mige:  Not a directory
<hale> komak
<fvahid> hale: salam
<fvahid> hale: fileet gz hastesh ?
<hale> yes
<hale> http://pastebin.com/zmZmuY96
<kasra> hale: az tar -xvf filename estefadeh kon
<hale> in code mane
<hale> alan ba perl
<hale> ghablan ba shell bod
<hale> no
<hale> bar aval unzip mikone
<hale> bar dovom na
<fvahid> hale: age gzip ro ba -c estefade koni khorji ro mindaze toye stdout
<hale> yes
<hale> fekr konam fahmidam
<hale> funxtion dateountam gire
<hale> felan
<hale> tnx
<fvahid> hale: kam peyda shodi, malome hesabi dargiri
<fvahid> hale: perl kar shodi dige
<fvahid> hale: daram codeto nega mikonam sub a() moshkel dare
<fvahid> hale: khoroji open fals hastesh
<hale> no
<yas> salam
<yas> chejori mishe to 11.4 chek kard che driverhaye nasb nist
<yas> ؟
<kasra> yas: سوالت چیه؟
<yas> chejori mishe to 11.4 chek kard che driverhaye nasb nist
<yas> kart graphico nashnakhteh
<yas> modelesho via chrom zadeh
<yas> mamnon misham rahnemaie konin
<dark-sun> یاس
<dark-sun> من یه مسئله‌ی شرعی برام پیش اومده: یک سی پی یو هست ۴ هسته‌ای با ۲ مگ کش یکی دیگه دو هسته‌ای با ۶ مگ کش. به نظرتون کدومش رو بگیرم صوابش بیشتره؟
<alabd> har kodum ke baraye rezaye khoda bashe , yani be andaze niaz , kam masraftar va ..
<dark-sun> alabd: همش برای رضای خداس
<dark-sun> فقط نمی‌دونم کش بیشتری توی کارآیی تاثیرش بیشتره یا هسته‌ی بیشتر؟
<alabd> pas har kodum bishtar khoda ro razi mikone
<dark-sun> الله اکبر.. حالا کی از خدا کوئری بگیره؟
<dark-sun> :)
<Mattew> dark-sun: core2duo har kodum az core haash chang ghz e
<Mattew> ?
<Mattew> hamooni ke 6M cash hastesh
<dark-sun> یدقیقه برم کاغذام رو بیارم
<Mattew> ok
<dark-sun> جونم واستون بگه که یکیشون
<dark-sun> AMD Athlon II x4 640
<dark-sun> هستش و اون یکی
<Mattew> خوب...
<dark-sun> AMD Phenom II X2 560
<dark-sun> avali 3.0, dovomi 3.3
<Mattew> ye lahze w8 man features in 2 ta cpu ro bebinam
<dark-sun> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X2%20560%20-%20HDZ560WFK2DGM%20%28HDZ560WFGMBOX%29.html
<Mattew> dark-su
<Mattew> dark-sun
<Mattew> midooni chie
<Mattew> bebin
<Mattew> avval az hame
<Mattew> age mikhay ke tavan (power) paentari masraf kone cpu az 2M cash behtare etefade koni
<Mattew> hala in cpu momkene rooye laptop bashe
<Mattew> allan daram moshakhasatesho mkhonam
<Mattew> bebinam chejoorie
<Mattew> behet ye chizayi ro begam
<dark-sun> دستت درد نکنه.
<dark-sun> واسه کامپیوتر خونه می‌خوام بخرم
<dark-sun> بابام وام گرفته می‌خوایم کامپیوتر رو به روز کنیم!
<dark-sun> :D
<Mattew> daste golesh dard nakone
<Mattew> D
<Mattew> :D
<Mattew> maa ke moondim hanooz ba hamin laptop o pc ghorazamoon
<Mattew> hala chera amd mikhay begiri?
<Mattew> chera intel na?
<Mattew> bekhatere gheymatesh?
<dark-sun> آره هم قیمتش
<dark-sun> هم اینکه یه سری می‌خواستم یک پروژه‌ای انجام بدم بخاطر اینتل بودن ناتمام موند
<Mattew> dige?
<Mattew> oh...
<Mattew> really ? :D
<Mattew> khob
<Mattew> cheghad bad
<Mattew> hala chizi ke moheme gheir az cash
<dark-sun> چرا؟ یعنی اینقدر اینتل خوووبه؟
<Mattew> FSB hastesh
<Mattew> na man kollan az AMD khatereh khobi nadaram
<Mattew> :D
<Mattew> vase hamin intel ro doost daram
<Mattew> :P
<Mattew> alanam intel core2duo 6M cash - core 2.53 daram
<Mattew> khodayisham karamo raah mindaze
<Mattew> amma khob AMD ham ghavie
<dark-sun> چقدر نزدیک لپ تاپ منه!
<dark-sun> یعنی کپیشه‌ها فقط پردازشگر لپتاپ من ۲.۲۶ هستش
<Mattew> dark - sun felan hasty?
<Mattew> laptop e man XPS-M1330 dell
<dark-sun> هستم
<Mattew> man beram ye nahari bezanam biam gap bezanim?
<Mattew> ok
<Mattew> c u
<dark-sun> باشه برو
<dark-sun> فدااات
<Mattew> nokaram
<Mattew> i'll be back soon
<dark-sun> سروری سالار. علی یارت
<Mattew> dark-sun: agha man bargashtam
<Mattew> hasty?
<dark-sun> maleknet: خوش اومدی
<dark-sun> بعله که هستم.
<Mattew> :D
<Mattew_> man ke 10 bar oftadam biroon
<Mattew_> dark sun: ye linke khob mikhay bedam behet"?
<dark-sun> maleknet: بده. اگه یه نخ سیگارم بدی قبوله
<dark-sun> اصلا هر چی تو بدی قبوله
<dark-sun> هر چه از دوست رسد نیکوست
<Mattew_> mokhlesam
<Mattew_> http://forum.sakhtafzar.com/archive/index.php/t-5279.html
<Mattew_> too in ghesmat tozihate kamelo jameyi dadan
<Mattew_> dar morede intel va amd va hamintor generation haaye mokhtalefe intel va amd
<Mattew_> tozih dade
<Mattew_> halle?
<dark-sun> مقسی. بخونم ببینم چی نوشته اینجا
<dark-sun> ;)
<Mattew_> bashe
<dark-sun> دستت طلا متیو جان.
<Mattew_> FSB cpu ham deghat kon
<Mattew_> fadat sham dadash
<Mattew_> :)
<Mattew_> ghabeli nadasht
<Mattew_> chon kheili tasiresh mashhoode
<Mattew_> fek konam behtare 6M cash begiri
<Mattew_> man laptopam 6M cash hastesh
<Mattew_> Dark-Sun: hasty man ye soal azat beporsam?
<dark-sun> همون. پس کش اینجا بیشتر به دردمون می‌خوره
<dark-sun> بعله من به شسخه همیشه در صحنه هستم
<dark-sun> نباشم در پشت صحنه هستم!
<dark-sun> :D
<Mattew_> :))
<Mattew_> hay vaaye man
<Mattew_> :P
<Mattew_> man nemitoonam tooye forum register konam
<Mattew_> chon baste shode
<Mattew_> chi kaar bayad konam?
<Mattew_> harvaghtam ke soal baram pish miad
<Mattew_> nemitoonam matrah konam joz chat
<dark-sun> والله مسئولش نمی‌دونم کیه
<dark-sun> تا الان که کلی شاکی خصوصی پیدا کرده سر این قضیه
<Mattew_> yeki az bacheha dishab too IRC chat goft ke 29 ordibehesht registering baaz mishe
<dark-sun> کی بود؟
<Mattew_> yadam nist
<Mattew_> chon man hey mioftam biroon az chat
<Mattew_> :D
<Mattew_> yadam nist
<Mattew_> fek konam Aliiii
<Mattew_> bood
<Mattew_> hala mohem nist ke ki boode
<dark-sun> اهوم
<dark-sun> اگه ضروریه یوزر پسم رو بهت بدم بری بپرسی
<Mattew_> aghayi
<Mattew_> na aziz
<dark-sun> من که استفاده‌ای نمی‌کنم ازش حداقل شما به فیض برسین
<Mattew_> dishab dashtam ba dooste golemoon agha vahid harf mizadam ktoo haminja
<Mattew_> kheili rahnamayim kard
<Mattew_> :)
<Mattew_> ghorboonet beram
<Mattew_> lotf dari
<Mattew_> bad register konam
<Mattew_> man montazer misham ta register baaz beshe
<dark-sun> وظیفه اس. ما بهم کمک کنیم این مایکروسافتی‌ها شاخ نشن واسمون!
<dark-sun> :D
<Mattew_> inja ke kheili az bacheha lotf daram
<Mattew_> =))
<Mattew_> :))
<Mattew_> inja ke kheili az bacheha lotf daran
<Mattew_> man ye 6 maahi hast ubuntuyi shodam
<dark-sun> قبول باشه ایشالله.
<Mattew_> aslan joz servere sherkat ke roo MS hast
<Mattew_> kollan ba ubuntu hastam
<Mattew_> merc
<Mattew_> hala man ye software ghablan dashtam
<dark-sun> ایشالله قسمت بشه سرور شرکت رو هم بیاریم رو لینوکس
<dark-sun> خب
<Mattew_> ke albate fek konam vase natty neveshte nashode hanooz
<Mattew_> chon too synaptic ham nistesh
<Mattew_> kheiliam lazemesh daram
<dark-sun> اسمش چی بود؟
<Mattew_> akhe hafte pish ham natty ro nasb kardam
<Mattew_> esmesh jondo hastesh
<Mattew_> midooni ke chie?
<dark-sun> بعله! کاملا
<dark-sun> من خودم مشتریشم
<dark-sun> ;)
<Mattew_> :))
<Mattew_> allan ubuntu 10.10 dari?
<dark-sun> ساپورت خیلی خوبی دارن. خدا اجر اخروی بهشون بده
<dark-sun> ببین متیو. اون رو از مخازن نصب می‌کردی؟
<dark-sun> با سیناپتک؟
<Mattew_> :)
<Mattew_> khob allan man ke oomadam roo natty
<Mattew_> 11.04
<Mattew_> chi kaar konam?
<dark-sun> هیچ مشکلی نداره
<Mattew_> tor ham nasb nashod
<Mattew_> harkari mikonam vasatash error e connection ro migire
<dark-sun> اون رو با جاوا نوشتن
<dark-sun> همه جا اجرا می‌شه
<dark-sun> ببین متیو
<Mattew_> amma tor hast
<Mattew_> avval inke jondo aslan too synaptic nist
<dark-sun> ببین منو
<Mattew_> janam?
<dark-sun> http://www.aqlinux.ir/files/JAP.jar
<dark-sun> این رو بگیرش
<dark-sun> sun-jre
<dark-sun> رو هم نصب کن.
<Mattew> agha man shoot misham biroon hamash
<Mattew> sharmandeh
<dark-sun> mah454: http://up.iranblog.com/images/pd0wr8np65qi8jfdtt.zip
<Mattew> :D
<Mattew> dark-sun: gofty download kona
<dark-sun> Mattew: http://up.iranblog.com/images/pd0wr8np65qi8jfdtt.zip
<Mattew> badesh chi?
<dark-sun> آره. اینی که الان بهت دادم بگیر
<dark-sun> Mattew: http://www.aqlinux.ir/files/JAP.jar
<dark-sun> اینم بگیر
<dark-sun> Mattew: با اون یکی دستتم از سیناپتک این پکیج رو نصب کن
<dark-sun> sun-jre
<dark-sun> شت!
<Mattew_> hamash mioftam biroon
<Mattew_> :(
<dark-sun> Mattew_: دستت رو محکم بگیر خب.
<dark-sun> ببین مثل من آه
<Mattew_> :P
<Mattew_> in link 2vomi ro download kardam
 * dark-sun dastesh ro be dast53 dade...
<Mattew_> :D
<dark-sun> Mattew_: sun-jre ro ba synaptic nasb kon
<Mattew_> khob
<Mattew_> vaysta
<Mattew_> dark-sun: vaseye Natty Nowhale 11.04 ubuntu mitoonam estefadeh konam?
<dark-sun> Mattew: ها ها  اون یکی نیک نیم دوستته؟
<Mattew_> na oonam khodamam
<Mattew_> :D
<dark-sun> Mattew_: واسه نتی که هیچ! واسه پدر جد نتی هم می‌تونی استفاده کنی
<dark-sun> :)
<HRezaei> salam dark sun jooooon!
<HRezaei> dark-sun: salam gole!
<dark-sun> این کی بود؟
<HRezaei> dark-sun: ?
<dark-sun> HRezaei: سلام
<dark-sun> قیافه‌ات آشناس..
<dark-sun> ولی یادم نمیاد
<HRezaei> dark-sun: bah che ajab?!
<HRezaei> bikhi baba!
<dark-sun> HRezaei: نه والله یادم نمی یاد
<HRezaei> migama...
<dark-sun> با هم قلیون می‌کشیدیم؟ یا سیگار یا ... ؟ اوه اوه نکنه همون طلبکاره هستی؟
<dark-sun> ببین من الان تا خرخره گرفتارم. خب؟ طلبت رو تا ماه دیگه می‌دم
<dark-sun> قول شرف می‌دم
<dark-sun> :D
<HRezaei> hehe
<HRezaei> man haftei ye bar miam inja...
<dark-sun> با مامور اومدی؟
<HRezaei> faghatam dizi mizanam!
 * dark-sun mipare balaye divar...
 * HRezaei cheshash 4ta mishe
<dark-sun> HRezaei: آهان الان یادم اومد.. شما آقای رضایی هستین
<dark-sun> ای بابا خب زودتر می‌گفتین
<dark-sun> الان بجا آوردم
 * dark-sun lebasash ro mitekone, va ba HRezaei dast mide va roboosi mikokne... 
<dark-sun> HRezaei:  سیستم چطوره؟ انگار یکم استرس داری. لینوکست طوری شده؟
 * HRezaei yavashaki neshkunesh migire!!
<HRezaei> dark-sun: are dge.
<dark-sun> خدا بد نده.
<dark-sun> تعریف کن
<dark-sun> بوت که می شه ها؟
<HRezaei> tu #ubuntu hasti? nisti ke?
<dark-sun> بخدا گرفتارم. می‌بینی طلبکارا از هر طرف دنبالمن.
<dark-sun> ماشین رو فروختم. موتور رو فروختم
<dark-sun> تو چیکار می‌کنی؟ حالا چطور شده؟ بوت نمی شه نه؟
<Matt_n> dark-sun: agha man joonam bala oomad
<Matt_n> :(
<dark-sun> Matt_n: خدا نکنه. همه رو دانلود کردی ها؟
<HRezaei> 2zar pul bede be yaru vaghti miri chekato pul koni, ta yaru vaghti mian chekato bargasht konan havato dashte bashe!!
<HRezaei> dark-sun: az bahalite dge!
<Matt_n> allan 2tasho download kardam
<Matt_n> yeki jap.jar ke 14Mbyte bood
<Matt_n> yekiam ke oon file zip ke install e jondo ro dare dakhelesh
<dark-sun> Matt_n: درسته
<dark-sun> Matt_n: اون فایل اسکریپت نصبشه. بگذارش کنار همون فایل جپ
<dark-sun> chmod +x <esme-file>
<dark-sun> بهش بده و اجراش کن
<dark-sun> sudo ./<esme-file>
<dark-sun> خلاص نصب می‌شه.
<Matt_n> faghat inke
<Matt_n> jre ro hanooz nasb nakardam
<dark-sun> Matt_n: اون باید نصب باشه وگرنه نصب نمی‌شه این
<dark-sun> HRezaei: لطف داری خوش مرام ;)
<Matt_n> halla ye chizi
<Matt_n> chmod +x ro tooye terminal bezanam?
<Matt_n> ?
<dark-sun> Matt_n: بعله
<dark-sun> باید با دستور
<dark-sun> cde
<dark-sun> cd
<HRezaei> dark-sun: ye ubuntu dashtam masalan bahal. partition active ro ke format kardam boot loaderam pak shode. chon ubuntu kheyli gerune va bad nasb dge nemikham az aval nasb konam. is there any way to boot it up again?!!
<dark-sun> بری به جایی که فایلها رو اونجا گذاشتی و بعدش اون دستور رو بزنی
<Matt_n> dark-sun: doroste
<Matt_n> dark-sun: faghat dar morede oon file install_jondo in karo konam?
<dark-sun> Matt_n: بله. همون فایل باید کافی باشه
<dark-sun> نبود به اون یکی هم بزن.
<dark-sun> :)
<Matt_n> dark-sun: :D bashe
<Matt_n> amma omidvaram dorost kaar kone
<dark-sun> HRezaei: یستر دی. همیشه راهی هست
<HRezaei> dark-sun: grub besazam?!
<dark-sun> HRezaei: باید گراب رو ترمیم کنی. گفتی کدوم نسخه از اوبونتو بودی؟
<HRezaei> 10.10
<reza> سلام
<dark-sun> HRezaei: گراب ۲ بوده
<dark-sun> reza: یو خوش آمدی
 * HRezaei be ehteram reza pa mishe vamiste!
<Matt_n> reza: salam
<reza> من می خام از vpn در ابونتو 11.4 استفاده کنم راهنمایی کنید
<reza> سلام
<HRezaei> dark-sun: soali bud ya khabari?!
 * dark-sun ubuntu 11.04 nadare...
<reza> کسی هست
<HRezaei> dark-sun: chi shod?! in status bud?!!
<dark-sun> HRezaei: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<Matt_n> reza: ya connectuon dorost koni?
<Matt_n> reza: khob mikhay bebini chejoori estefadeh koni
<reza> قسمت وی پی ان داره
<reza> بله
<reza> خودشم کانکت داره
<Matt_n> doroste
<reza> خوب
<Matt_n> khob
<reza> دی ان اس سرورو چی بنویسم
<dark-sun> HRezaei: سه تا روش رو اونجا گفته. هر کدوم راحتتری انجام بده.
<reza> همون 4.2.2.3
 * HRezaei dare simplest ro mire
<reza> بعد یه برنامه نویسی که بشه باهاش برا ابونتو تم ساخت سراغ دارید
<reza> سلام دوست
<reza> برنامه نویسی خوب تو ابونتو چیه
<dark-sun> reza: برای ساختن تم الزاما نیازی به برنامه‌نویسی نیست آقا رضا
<reza> سلام کسرا
<dark-sun> reza: بستگی به برنامه‌ای که می‌خواین بنویسین زبان‌های مختلفی وجود داره. بستگی به نیازتون داره
<reza> خوب از کجا میشه اینکارو کرد
<HRezaei> dark-sun: boot win7 ke corrupted nemishe?
<dark-sun> HRezaei: الان وین سون بوت می‌شه؟
<HRezaei> dark-sun: are
<dark-sun> HRezaei: اگه الان بوت می‌شه مشکلی پیدا نمی‌کنه
<HRezaei> dark-sun: ok,ye chi dge...
<dark-sun> گراب جایگزین بوت لاودر ویندوز می‌شه
<HRezaei> dark-sun: un vasataye safe tu step 5 gofte ino bezanid:sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX
<HRezaei> dark-sun: bad mesal zade:Example: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<HRezaei> dark-sun: mage Example: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb ham darim masalan?!
<dark-sun> HRezaei: بله. اون مربوط به هارد دیسک دوم می‌شه
<HRezaei> dark-sun: ok,hads zadam.
<dark-sun> HRezaei: اینجا یه مقاله هست راجه به پارتیشن‌ها در لینوکس. مطالعه‌ش ضرری نداره
<dark-sun> http://khuzestanlug.ir/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=221
<HRezaei> hehe! in dafe 2vome ke maghalato midi bekhunam. ye dafe ham khodam azat khastam linkesho bem bedi! vali hanu forsate motalee nashode!
<dark-sun> HRezaei: تا وقتی نخوندیش همش واست می‌فرستمش! مقاله جدید هم نوشتم اینجا هستن
<dark-sun> aqlinux.ir
<dark-sun> ولی پیشرفته‌تر هستن
<HRezaei> dark-sun: Installation finished. No error reported. yani reboot konam hale?!
<dark-sun> HRezaei: ایشالله. یه صلوات بفرست و ریست کن
<dark-sun> ;)
<HRezaei> takbir begam nemishe?!
<dark-sun> بگو. ضرر نداره. خواستی یک فاتحه هم بخون
<dark-sun> خدا رو چه دیدی شاید تلف شد!
<dark-sun> :o
<dark-sun> :D
 * HRezaei raf bere ghoran biare! akhe hefz ni!!
<dark-sun> :)))
<HRezaei> dark-sun: naghdan damet tala ta man chashamo bebandamo reset konam. hope to see you in pidgin!! bye
<dark-sun> bye
 * dark-sun mipare ro divar...
 * HRezaei avizunesh mishe ke bia paein june man
<dark-sun> تو هنوز اینجایی؟!
<dark-sun> نه چیزه
<dark-sun> توپمون افتاده خونه همسایه
<dark-sun> خواستم بگم بیارنش
 * dark-sun miad paeen...
 * HRezaei midoe bere jenaze tupe ro tahvil begire az hamsaye
<dark-sun> :)
<mattew> dark sun
<mattew> man mordam :D
<mattew> enghad ke man az irc mioftam biroon
<mattew> :D
<mattew> akhe chera?
<mattew> gonah daram bekhoda
<mattew> dashtam ba reza harf mizadam
<mattew> fek konam did man raftam biroon shaki shod
 * dark-sun gavahi mide mattew bigonahe...
<mattew> :P
<mattew> merc
<mattew> :)
<mattew> halla elate inke man hamash shoot misham biroon chie?
<mattew> alanm fek konam oftadam biroon
<mattew> :D
<dark-sun> na
<dark-sun> haati
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<mattew> :)
<mattew> ahan
<mattew> chon daram jre ro ham download mikonam
<dark-sun> hrezaei: wb
<hrezaei> dark-sun: agha dame to vo salavat garm ye donya:-*
<dark-sun> :)
<hrezaei> dark-sun: wb= welcome b?
<dark-sun> hrezaei: welcome back
<hrezaei> ok! and dark-sun dast53?
<mattew> dark-sun: karet ba doostaye golemoon tamoom shod begoo soal daram azat
<hrezaei> in yani chi? gahan mizane: dark-sun dast53 ?
<dark-sun> hrezaei: شما که دی می‌زنی دو نفر توی کانال هست که نیک نیمشون با حرف دی شروع می‌شه
<dark-sun> اون می‌نویسه که به شما بگه حرف بعدیش رو مشخص کنین و بعدش تب بزنین
<hrezaei> dark-sun: ok,thanks again. ye kalum dgeo beres be soale mattew. mibini be barekate hozure shoma che ronaghi gerefte in kolbeye darvishi?!!
<mattew> hrezaei: merc
<dark-sun> dast53: ببخشید همسایه، مایه‌ی مزاحمتم شدیم
<mattew> hrezaei: mamnon ke be dark-sun migid biad komake man
<mattew> :)
<dark-sun> mattew: بپرس متیوی خوشکل من
<dark-sun> ;)
<mattew> :D
<mattew> allan
<hrezaei> mattew: manam nagam in mard khodesh ende marame.
<hrezaei> mattew: boro halesho bebar.
 * hrezaei bye mide be hame azizan menjomle dark-sun
<mattew> are vaghean damesh garm
<dark-sun> hrezaei: به سلامت رفیق. بازم سر بزن خوشحال می‌شیم
<dark-sun> ;)
<mattew> hrezaei: bedrood
<mattew> dark-sun: allan jre ro ham nasb kardam
<mattew> tamoom shod
<mattew> hala install_jondo ro bebaram masaln too desktop
<dark-sun> mattew: دستت درد نکنه.
<mattew> bad cd konam too desktop
<mattew> bad gofty chi kar konam?
<mattew> :D
<dark-sun> mattew: آره. آفرین
<mattew> ??
<mattew> chmode?
<dark-sun> chmod +x ./install_jondo
<dark-sun> بعدشم
<dark-sun> sudo ./install_jondo
<mattew> ino zadam
<mattew> chmod +x ./install_jondo
<mattew> amma hich kaari nakard
<mattew> :-/
<dark-sun> وقتی پیامی نمی‌ده یعنی باموفقیت اجرا شده
<dark-sun> :)
<mattew> :D
<mattew> ahayn
<mattew> :P
<mattew> khengoolansam zade biroon dige
<dark-sun> :))
<mattew> khob
<mattew> error dade bid
<mattew> sudo ./install_jondo [sudo] password for matt:  JonDo installation for Linux, (2008 Copyright (c) JonDos GmbH, https://www.jondos.de) Installing JonDo to /usr/local, this will create:    1. the directory '/usr/local/JonDo',    2. the file '/usr/local/JonDo/JAP.jar'    3. the file '/usr/local/bin/jondo' Do you want to continue? (y/n) y install: creating directory `/usr/local/JonDo' install: cannot stat `./JAP.jar': No such file or
<mattew> bayad jap.jar ro biaram too desktop?
<dark-sun> بله باید بگذاریش کنار همین فایل اسکریپت
<mattew> hala ye chizi
<dark-sun> ها؟
<mattew> inaro dad
<mattew> matt@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo ./install_jondo JonDo installation for Linux, (2008 Copyright (c) JonDos GmbH, https://www.jondos.de) Installing JonDo to /usr/local, this will create:    1. the directory '/usr/local/JonDo',    2. the file '/usr/local/JonDo/JAP.jar'    3. the file '/usr/local/bin/jondo' Do you want to continue? (y/n) y install: creating directory `/usr/local/JonDo' `./JAP.jar' -> `/usr/local/JonDo/JAP.jar' Directory /
<mattew> Now type 'jondo' to start the JonDo client. (If that does not work try '/usr/local/bin/jondo' or add '/usr/local/bin' to your PATH variable with: 'export PATH=${PATH}:/usr/local/bin')  With 'jondo --remove' you can cleanup the JonDo installation For more information type 'jondo --help' or visit 'https://www.jondos.de'
<dark-sun> برای اجرا کردنش توی ترمینال نبویس
<dark-sun> بنویس
<dark-sun> jondo
<dark-sun> اجرا می شه
<mattew> :D
<mattew> :P
<mattew> are
<mattew> kheili bahaleeeeeeeeeeee
<mattew> merccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<mattew> <3
<mattew> :x
<mattew> agha kheili haal dadi
<mattew> mamnooon
<dark-sun> :D
<mattew> hala yechizi
<dark-sun> قربانت. کاری نکردم، پیگیری خودت بود
<mattew> hardafe bayad beram az tooye terminal runesh konam?
<mattew> fadat sham rahnamyi to bood aziz
<dark-sun> می‌تونی یه لانچر براش بسازی توی منو
<dark-sun> یا کلید‌های
<dark-sun> alt + f2
<dark-sun> رو بزنی و اونجا بنویسی
<dark-sun> jondo
<dark-sun> من خودم لانچر ساختم براش.
<dark-sun> روی منو، راست کلیک می‌کنی
<dark-sun> گزینه
<dark-sun> edit menu
<dark-sun> اوه اوه
<dark-sun> این راهنما مربوط به گنومه
<mattew> ye chizi hala
<dark-sun> توی نتی نیست
<mattew> ye moshkele koochil
<dark-sun> چی متیو؟
<mattew> too oon ghesmat ke anonimity ON,OFF dare
<mattew> oon gheire fa'aale
<mattew> :-/
<mattew> nakone dorost nasb nakardam?
<dark-sun> همچین موردی برخورد نداشتم تا حالا
<dark-sun> یکبار ببندش از دوباره اجرا کن. شاید بخاطر اجرای اول باشه
<mattew> bastam
<mattew> dobare ejra kardam
<mattew> midooni ke chio migam
<mattew> oon yarooe oon vasat miad ke bayad sabz beshe
<mattew> avvalesham bayad shekele naghsehye koreye zamin bashe
<mattew> amma hich kaari anjam nemishe
<mattew> :(
<dark-sun> دکمه‌ی
<dark-sun> on
<mattew> bale
<mattew> gheire fa'aale
<mattew> rooye off hastesh
<dark-sun> یعنی نمی‌تونی انتخابش کنی.. هووم
<dark-sun> گفتی پکیج
<dark-sun> sun jre
<mattew> na nemitoonam
<dark-sun> رو نصب کردی دیگه آره؟
<dark-sun> خروجی این رو بده
<dark-sun> java -version
<mattew> are amma az dakhele synaptic
<mattew> ok
<mattew> allan
 * hrezaei yavashaki dare donbale pdf partitioning in linux migarde ke indafe dge bekhunatesh!akhe niaz mishe hey.
<mattew> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.10.1) (6b22-1.10.1-0ubuntu1) OpenJDK Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode)
 * dark-sun yavashaki ba gaj ro divar minvise : http://khuzestanlug.ir/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=221
<dark-sun> mattew: خب مشکل معلوم شده
<dark-sun> openJDK
<dark-sun> نصب شده روی سیستمت
<mattew> :D
<mattew> :P
<mattew> :P
<mattew> pas gand zadam
<mattew> :">
<mattew> man sharmsaaram
<mattew> :P
<dark-sun> نه پیش میاد می‌دونی؟
<dark-sun> اصلا فکر کنم اینجوری که اوبونتو به صورت پیش فرض این رو نصب می‌کنه
<mattew> allan chi kaar bayad kona,?
<dark-sun> حالا ببین
<dark-sun> اگه مطمئنی که
<dark-sun> sun jre
<dark-sun> رو نصب کردی
<mattew> na nasb nabood vase man
<dark-sun> می شه اون رو جایگزین این کرد
<mattew> jre ro chejoori nasb konam
<dark-sun> صبر کن متیو ببینم اصلا نصبش کردی یا نه
<mattew> ok
<dark-sun> ببین این چی برمی‌گردونه
<dark-sun> ls /usr/lib/jvm/
<mattew> ok
<mattew> default-java  java-1.6.0-openjdk  java-6-openjdk
<dark-sun> خب نه اصلا سان.جاوا رو نصب نکردی
<mattew> :">
<mattew> man sharmsaram bazam
<mattew> :D
<mattew> :">
<hrezaei> dark-sun: ‫در لینوکس، پارتیشنها با فایلهای ابزار ارائه می شوند. این فایلهای غلط انداز در /‪ /dev‬قرار دارند،‬
<dark-sun> mattew: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<hrezaei> فایل ابزار دیگه چیه؟ فایل غلط انداز منظور؟
<mattew> halle
<mattew> allan miram anjamesh bedam
<dark-sun> hrezaei: در لینوکس همه چیز فایله. شبکه فایله. سی پی یو فایله. هارد یه فایله
<dark-sun> بخاطر همین به فایل‌هایی که در واقع معرف یه ابزار هستن می‌گن فایل‌های ابزار
<dark-sun> غلط انداز بخاطر اینه که فایل معمولی نیستن!
<mattew> man nemidoonestam
<dark-sun> mattew: مقاله رو بخون. چشم و گوشت باز می شه
<dark-sun> ;)
 * hrezaei mire safe baad!
<Mattew_> man dobare bargashtam
<Mattew_> vaghty downloadam shoro mishe
<Mattew_> dige bandwidth nemimooneh
<Mattew_> :P
<Mattew_> mioftam biroon
<dark-sun> پس علت اینم کشف شد
<Mattew_> :P
<Mattew_> dark-sun: :D bale
<mah454> dark-sun baz ham #bash kar man ro rah andakht
<mah454> dark-sun in dorost bod
<hrezaei> dark-sun: د‫یسکهای اسکازی‬؟
<mah454> dark-sun grep -v -w  1 file
<dark-sun> mah454: قضیه ماهیگیری و ماهی بوده قربان
<dark-sun> ;)
<mah454> :D
<dark-sun> hrezaei: دیسک‌های اسکازی یه نوع خاص از هارد دیسک هستن که توی کامپیوترهای مکینتاش
<dark-sun> اولین بار اومدن. سرعتشون بیشتر از هاردهای معمولی بوده و قیمتشونم گرونتر
<Mattew_> dark-sun: ye soal!
<dark-sun> بپرس
<Mattew_> man age bekham vase sherkat
<Mattew_> felan yeki az server haro
<Mattew_> ke Web Serveremoon hast ro
<Mattew_> tabdil konam be ubuntu
<Mattew_> behtare kodoom tozi'esh ro begiram
<Mattew_> kodum stable hastesh
<Mattew_> albate ke hamashoon aalian
<Mattew_> amma kodum ro pishnahad mikoni?
<hrezaei> dark-sun: mituni ya mishe benevisi ya hast ye barname tu linux ke ezafe beshe be shell masalan, har ja ye matni ro select mikoni ye option dashte bashi injuri: "run this in terminal" ??
<dark-sun> Mattew_: اوبونتو نسخه‌ی سرور داره که خب محیط گرافیکی نداره ولی برای وب سرور خوبه
<Mattew_> akhe vasam kheili sakht mishe bedoone GUI
<Mattew_> :P
<dark-sun> Mattew_: باید ببینی سایت شرکتتون با چی نوشته شده. اگه با ای.اس.پی باشه نمی شه
<Mattew_> :D
<Mattew_> hala ye chizi
<Mattew_> man ye eshtebahe kalami dashtam
<Mattew_> oonam in bood
<Mattew_> ke nabayad migoftam web server
<Mattew_> :">
<Mattew_> internet server hastesh
<Mattew_> :P
<Mattew_> vase 30 ta client ke darim
<Mattew_> mikham bishtar az hame
<Mattew_> squid ro ham raah bendazam
<Mattew_> ke bahash cash va proxy ijad konam
<Mattew_> daram roo squid kaar mikonam
<dark-sun> مشکلی نداره. با هر توزیعی که برای سرور نوشته شده باشه می‌تونی اینکار رو انجام بدی.
<Mattew_> ye chandta gire koochik daram
<dark-sun> من اسکویید بلد نیستم
<dark-sun> :")
<Mattew_> shoma sarvari
<Mattew_> ekhtiar darid
<dark-sun> hrezaei: لینوکس یعنی آزادی همه چیز ممکنه. برای اینکار باید ببینی می‌خوای چجوری باشه
<Mattew_> dorost mifarmayid
<dark-sun> hrezaei: گمونم برنامه‌نویسی محیط گرافیکی رو باید یاد بگیری که اونم یا
<dark-sun> qt
<dark-sun> هستش
<dark-sun>  یا
<dark-sun> gtk
<dark-sun> Mattew_: :)
<Mattew_> yani bayad barname nevisi konam?
<Mattew_> oh
<Mattew_> sorry
<Mattew_> nakhondam jolo pm ro
<Mattew_> :P
<dark-sun> Mattew_: :)))
<Mattew_> vase hrezaei bood
<Mattew_> :P
<Mattew_> allan too khone khodam ye squid raah endakhtam
<Mattew_> daram estefadeh mikonam
<Mattew_> jalebe
<hrezaei> yani chi mikham che juri bashe? mikham click rast konam un option ro bezanam, terminal baz beshe ya age baze un dastur run beshe
<Mattew_> amoozeshesh ro ham az too forum didam
<dark-sun> hrezaei: آخه به این سادگی نیست. باید برنامه جوری باشه که توی هر محیطی راست کلیک کردی بیاد دیگه یا نه؟
<hrezaei> dark-sun: qt 4 designer ro daram. ama hich kodnevisi nadare faghat designe. are mikham hame ja bashe.
<hrezaei> aslan nis amadash? morede khubie vase shoru ya ghablan rush kar kardan?
<dark-sun> hrezaei: باید سفت برنامه‌نویسی دسکتاپ رو بخونی
<dark-sun> developers guide
<dark-sun> ها منظورمه
<hrezaei> mikhunam
 * hrezaei raf bere bekhune
<Mattew_> dark-sun: mikhay linke amoozeshesh ro befrestam
<Mattew_> jalebe
<dark-sun> Mattew_: بده ضرر نداره
<Mattew_> man ke kheili talabeye squid hastam
<Mattew_> khone internetet che bandwidth dare?
<dark-sun> والله ۵۱۲ هستش
<dark-sun> ولی خب ترافکیش ۳ گیگ در ماهه
<Mattew_> :D
<Mattew_> mese khodami pas
<Mattew_> amma
<Mattew_> in kararo ham bokoni badak nist
<Mattew_> kolli safa mikoni
<dark-sun> لینکش رو بده خب. بگذارمش رو لیستم
<dark-sun> ;)
<Mattew_> allan
<Mattew_> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,7106.0.html
<Mattew_> vase cash kardane page haa kheili khobe
<Mattew_> jayi ke terrafic e shabake balast
<Mattew_> kheili javabgoo hastesh
<Mattew_> man ke ta alan test kardam raazi boodam
<Mattew_> sadast
<dark-sun> واسه من که محدودیت دانلود حجمی دارم می‌تونه جالب باشه. می‌رم تو کارش
<Mattew_> ye test bezan alan
<Mattew_> kheili khobe barat
<Mattew_> faghat ye chand ta nokte
<Mattew_> dar morede safahe hayi mesle hamin irc
<Mattew_> ya chat yahoo skype
<Mattew_> javab nemide
<dark-sun> عجب
<Mattew_> chon miad content hayi mesle jpg,txt,template site haaro save mikone
<Mattew_> man kaari ke kardam in boode
<Mattew_> bade inke tamame config haaro anjam dadam tooye squid.conf
<Mattew_> omadam firefox ro be onvane browser ke mikham cash kone site haaro entekhab kardam
<dark-sun> خب
<Mattew_> va chromium ro ham be onvane browser ke irc ro bahash baz konam va ya kheili chizaye dige
<Mattew_> albate bishtar az firefox estefade mikonam
<Mattew_> ke bandwidtham eshghal nashe
<Mattew_> va az roo cash biare
<Mattew_> ke masalan mizanam Google.com
<Mattew_> nare az roo internet baram download kone page ro
<Mattew_> bere az roo h.d.d baram bazesh kone
<Mattew_> va age taghiraty too oon web page bood faghat oonaro download kone
<Mattew_> masalan www.yahoo.com ke beri navar abzare samte chape site hamishe hamoon sheklo dare faghat yahoo news taghiraty dare
<Mattew_> ke faghat oonaro download mikone
<dark-sun> واو. خوبه
<Mattew_> va in kheili komak mikone be load e saritare web page
<Mattew_> hatta age ye barnamaro download karde bashi
<Mattew_> va too download manageret proxy va port ro hamoon proxy o port e squid ke moshakhas mikoni bezari
<Mattew_> seri 2vom ke download koni az hamoon link dige az internet download nemikone
<Mattew_> az roo hdd download mishe
<dark-sun> روی استریم ویدیوها هم اثر داره متیو؟ مثل یوتیوب
<Mattew_> :D
<Mattew_> asan ye chize jalebe
<Mattew_> are
<dark-sun> ای ول
<Mattew_> chon oona hame flash content hastan
<Mattew_> flv hastan mamoolan
<Mattew_> doroste?
<dark-sun> آره
<Mattew_> ya mpg
<Mattew_> kollan harchi ro ke yek baar baaz mikoni
<Mattew_> masalan
<Mattew_> seri 2vom eyne benz baaz mikone
<Mattew_> www.nike.com
<dark-sun> besiar aali. :D
<Mattew_> hamash flash hastesh
<Mattew_> ke in kheili tasir gozare
<Mattew_> :)
<Mattew_> fvahid: salam arz shod
<fvahid> Mattew_: salam
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam
<Mattew_> khobi mohandes?
<dark-sun> fvahid: yo :)
<fvahid> Mattew_: mersi, mamnoon
<fvahid> Mattew_: chekhbara
<Mattew_> fvahid: man dishab soalatam ro amadeh kardama
<Mattew_> :D
<fvahid> Mattew_: khoobe
<Mattew_> fvahid: salamaty aziz
<Mattew_> fvahid: allan dashtam ba dark-sun dar morede squid harf mizadim
<fvahid> Mattew_: dark-sun khodesh ostade
<Mattew_> fvahid:  bale
<Mattew_> fvahid: kheiliam be man komak kard emrooz
<Mattew_> dark-sun: daste golet dard nakone
<dark-sun> fvahid: na baba, man k squid halim nemishe. alan fahmidam che ojube ie. :)
<fvahid> dark-sun: :)
<dark-sun> Mattew_: khahesh mikonam :)
<Mattew_> dark-sun: merc aziz
<Mattew_> fvahid: ye soal
<Mattew_> :D
<fvahid> Mattew_: gosh midam
<Mattew_> ghazie port forwarding ro mishe roosh anjam dad
<Mattew_> ?
<Mattew_> chon maa rooye outlook hamoon
<dark-sun> hrezaei: age jaee ro sakht goftam ya najure bego, daram sourcesh ro eslah mikonam. ;)
<Mattew_> port 26 va 111 ro estefadeh mikonim
<hrezaei> dark-sun: ino harjuri zadam run nashod va aslan nafahmidam chie? ‫‪$ ls -l /dev/hda‬‬
<fvahid> Mattew_: port forwarding va iptables
<fvahid> Mattew_: ba iptables
<Mattew_> fvahid: va inke rooye ccproxy intori set shode.......... 25-------->26
<Mattew_> fvahid: ohum
<dark-sun> hrezaei: باید ببینی فایل هاردت چیه. این رو امتحان کن
<dark-sun> hrezaei: ls -l /dev/sda
<fvahid> Mattew_: outlook vase chek kardan mail az port 25 va 110 estefade mikone
<Mattew_> doroste
<fvahid> Mattew_: pop3 = 110
<Mattew_> fvahid:smtp va pop3
<fvahid> Mattew_: dagigan
<fvahid> Mattew_: bebinid dishab goftam ke do ravesh darim
<Mattew_> hala bayad negah konam chi set shode des.port va src.port rooye ccproxy
<hrezaei> dark-sun: alan ke kode majore man 8e,yani eskazie?
<hrezaei> man ke mac nadaram
<fvahid> Mattew_: ravesh aval ke shoma mikhahid estefade konid ravesh clasic hastesh
<dark-sun> hrezaei: نه.. مثل اینکه این رو فراموش کردم بنویسم
<Mattew_> fvahid: bale...
<dark-sun> hrezaei: اون کد در واقع معرف درایوری هستش که کرنل برای ارتباط با هارد دیسک داره ازش استفاده می‌کنه
<dark-sun> hrezaei: کرنل‌های جدید اکثرا از همین کد درایور استفاده می‌کنن. به نظر میاد درایورها رو دو تا یکی کردن. ولی مطمئن نیستم
<Mattew_> dark-sun: allan java tamoom shod ye page oomade too hamoon terminal ke mige : Configuring sun-java6-jre
<Mattew_> dark-sun: chi karesh konam closesh konam?
<dark-sun> Mattew_: واسه من که پیش نیومده. یعنی نصبش تمام شد؟
<Mattew_> dark-sun: bale
<Mattew_> tamoom shod
<fvahid> Mattew_: toye raveshe aval squid daemon be port khasi gosh mide va az hamoon port be darkhaste http pasokh mide
<dark-sun> Mattew_: اگه تمام شده باشه که باید برگردی به اعلان ترمینال عجیبه
<Mattew_> fvahid: bale ke hamoon 3128 port listening hast
<Mattew_> dark-sun: hala man bastamesh terminal ro shabihe agreement bood dar morede jre
<Mattew_> dark-sun: allan migam javam chie
<dark-sun> Mattew_: ahan, khob taeed kon.
<Mattew_> dark-sun: chi bood dastooresh
<dark-sun> Mattew_: movafeghat kon. y bezan
<dark-sun> ye chizi bego
<dark-sun> behesh bego k movafeghi
<Mattew_> hichi nadasht ke yes konam
<Mattew_> hala chejoori mitoonam befahmam nasb shode?
<Mattew_> ye dastoor gofte boodi
<dark-sun> Mattew_: java -version
<Mattew_> dark-sun: OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.10.1) (6b22-1.10.1-0ubuntu1) OpenJDK Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode)
<Mattew_> dark-sun: ye dastore dige ham bod
<dark-sun> va3 chi?
<dark-sun> hamin bood dg
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: sorry
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: oftadam biroon
<dark-sun> shit happens :))
<MATTew_N> :D
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: allan jodno ro baz konam?
<dark-sun> MATTew_N: na, bayad az sharre openjdk khalas beshi
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: khob removesh konam?
<dark-sun> Mattew_: removesh kon
<hrezaei> dark-sun: felan ta sare‫پارتیشن منطقی:‬
<hrezaei> ro khundam va bas beram feylan. damet bazam garm.
<hrezaei> kolohome rofagha movafgho moayad bashid.bye
<MATTew_N> hrezaei: khodafezi :)
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: az too terminal remove konam?
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: ya az synaptic?
<dark-sun> MATTew_N: از ترمینال میشه. از سیناپتک هم می‌شه انتخاب با خودت
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> لینوکس سیستم عامل آزادیه! چی می‌خواین دیگه؟ :)))
<MATTew_N> :D
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: freedom :D \m/
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: remove kardam behet migam
<dark-sun> MATTew_N: ok
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: mige waiting for apt-get to exit
<MATTew_N> :D
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: amma kariam nemikone
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: hasty?
<dark-sun> MATTew_N: اون یکی که داشت نصب می کرد از توی ترمینال رو چیکار کردی؟
<dark-sun> MATTew_N: bastish?
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: oon ke nasb shod
<dark-sun> MATTew_N: are, hamoon
<MATTew_N> hala az koja mitoonam befahmam ke java ke nasb kard dorost nasb shode  ya na
<dark-sun> MATTew_N: alan k testesh kardim ba ham
<dark-sun> java -version
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: are
<dark-sun> in minvise che noskhe ie nasb shode
<dark-sun> openjdk nasb bood dafe pish
<dark-sun> gharar shod openjdk ro pak konim
<MATTew_N> doroste
<dark-sun> MATTew_N: pak nashod?
<MATTew_N> allan midooni chi shode
<MATTew_N> na
<MATTew_N> oon ke paak nemishe
<MATTew_N> bad neveshte ke waiting for apt-get to exit
<MATTew_N> engar ke beine nasbe jre va remove jdk moondeh
<dark-sun> bebin synaptic ro beband.. az in dastor bezan
<MATTew_N> :(
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: che dastoori?
<dark-sun> MATTew_N: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<dark-sun> badesh 1 java -version begir ta man biam...
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: ino goft \update-java-alternatives: directory does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<fvahid> MATTew_N: mikhahi apt-get motevagef beshe?
<MATTew_N> are
<MATTew_N> fvahid: be hamoonam gir dade vahid
<fvahid> MATTew_N: ps aux | grep apt-get
<fvahid> MATTew_N: badesh adade marboot be apt-get ro kill kon
<MATTew_N> adad ziad hastesg
<MATTew_N> :D
<MATTew_N> fvahid: copy konam begid kodoomo bezanam?
<fvahid> MATTew_N: yeki yeki kill kon emtehan kon
<fvahid> MATTew_N: nemikhad copy koni yeki yeki kill kon
<MATTew_N> :">
<MATTew_N> chejoori kill konam?
<fvahid> kill 4983
<fvahid> MATTew_N: kill adade morede nazar
<fvahid> MATTew_N: harkodom ro ke kill kardi badesh apt-get update ro bezan bebin javab mide ya na
 * dark-sun bargasht..
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: wb
<dark-sun> MATTew_N: :)
<dark-sun> oh oh.. che khabarast inaj
<dark-sun> inja
<dark-sun> MATTew_N: ls /usr/lib/jvm
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: ahan donbale in boodam
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: default-java  java-1.6.0-openjdk  java-6-openjdk
<MATTew_N> MATTew_N: gij shode :P
<dark-sun> MATTew_N: sun-java nasb ni k
<MATTew_N> :(
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: na
<fvahid> MATTew_N: doros nashod?
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: ye bar restart konam?
<MATTew_N> fvahid: na
<dark-sun> mah454:  sudo killall apt-get
<dark-sun> MATTew_N: ^
<dark-sun> mah454: sorry pal
<MATTew_N> dark-sun:  man ye bar restart mikonam
<MATTew_N> dark-sun: mian bazam
<dark-sun> MATTew_N: ok, fekr khobie ;)
<mah454> dark-sun in chie ke miferesti ?
<dark-sun> mah454: دیدم ساکت نشستی گفتم حوصله‌ت سر نره!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> اشتباهی فرستادم
<mah454> =))
<mah454> dark-sun age kam avordi bego , man dar khedmat hastam :D
<dark-sun> mah454: چهشم. سیگارم داری؟
<dark-sun> یکم سرم درده
<mah454> dark-sun =))
<mah454> dark-sun معتاد ... :D
<dark-sun> mah454: من بیمارم.  خوب می‌شم اینجوری نمی‌مونم که
<MATTE> dark-sun: :D
<MATTE> hal shod
<dark-sun> MATTE: هوورااااا
<mah454> MATTE chi nasb kardi ?
<MATTE> man versione 14 ro ham daram :D
<MATTE> dark-sun: oono chejoori mitoonam nasb konam
<MATTE> ?
<dark-sun> MATTE: کی رو؟
<MATTE> mah454: jre
<mah454> MATTE az roye source ya rpm ?
<MATTE> mah454: az too synaptic
<MATTE> ba jdk ghaty shode bood
<MATTE> jondo baaz nemishod
<MATTE> dark-sun: mikham ke version 14 ro ke download kardam, nasb konam
<mah454> in jondo chie ?
<mah454> apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<MATTE> dark-sun: bayad hamoontor biaram too desktop?
<dark-sun> MATTE: are bayad esmesham avaz koni be : JAP.jar
<MATTE> mah454: ba in too terminal gir kard kill ham nemishod
<MATTE> dark-sun: esme hamoon version 14 ke daram ro?
<dark-sun> MATTE: اسم پکیجاش رو داری که نصبش کن با سیناپتک
<MATTE> :D
<MATTE> allanam connect shod
<MATTE> hamin base dige:P
<MATTE> dark-sun: man ke mikham fb faghat baaz konam roosh
<MATTE> ;)
<dark-sun> sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk  sun-java6-plugin
<MATTE> dark-sun: in baes mishe ke dige aslan soraghe MS maskhare ham naram
<mah454> dark-sun in jondo chie ?
<dark-sun> mah454: bia to goshet begam...
<mah454> !!
<MATTE> :)))
<dark-sun> بهش گفتم
<MATTE> toam nasbesh kon
<MATTE> mah454: be dard bokhore
<MATTE> :D
<MATTE> dark-sun: kheili kheili lotf kardi
<dark-sun> MATTE: :)
<mah454> man az VPN estefade mikonam ...
<dark-sun> MATTE: این مرفه بی‌درده بیا باهاش حرف نزنیم. مایه داره
<dark-sun> :D
<Mattew> agha man hamash mioftam biroon
<Mattew> dark-sun: man azat mamnoonam
<Mattew> dark-sun: lotf kardi
<Mattew> dark-sun: man bayad beram biroon
<dark-sun> MATTE: کاری نکردم. بابا چقدر تشکر می‌کنی
<Mattew> dark-sun: age shab booodi miam miharfim
<Mattew> dark-sun: ooon squid ro ham bahash kaar kon
<Mattew> dark-sun: kheili kareto raah mindaze
<Mattew> *:
<dark-sun> MATTE: می‌رم تو کارش
<dark-sun> ;)
<Mattew> :D
<Mattew> dark-sun: eyval
<Mattew> hameye doostan man miram
<dark-sun> MATTE: برو به سلامت. دست علی به همرات
<Mattew> roozo roozegar khosh
<Mattew> dark-sun: merc dadash
<Mattew> dark-sun: ali yaret
<dark-sun> من دیگه برم
<dark-sun> ilius: پست تحویل شما
<dark-sun> ;)
 * dark-sun neyze va parcham ro be saeed mide...
<ahmadubuntu> hi all
<MehrdadSComputer> Salam
<ilius> http://tron.wikia.com
 * nkh is happy to coming back here :)
<fvahid> :q
<fvahid> kasi midone che bar sare site linux.org omade?
<fvahid> kasi midone che bar sare site linux.org omade?
<Mattew> fvahid: salam
<Mattew> fvahid:
<Mattew> fvahid: khobi mohandes?
<Mattew> dark-sun kojast? nistesh?
<narcislinux> fvahid: alan kheyli vaghte don shode linux.org ?
<fvahid> narcislinux: salam
<narcislinux> fvahid: salam
<fvahid> Mattew: salam
<fvahid> narcislinux: midonid chera don shode?
<Mattew> fvahid: khobi?
<fvahid> Mattew: mersi, shoma khobi?
<narcislinux> fvahid: na ! harchi serch zadam ham chizi nadidam
<Mattew> fvahid: merc,khaste ham nabashi mohandes jaan
<fvahid> narcislinux: jalebe site morede alakhe man bood
<fvahid> Mattew: mersi , behamchenin
<narcislinux> fvahid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1680634
<fvahid> Mattew: moshkelet bartarf shod?
<Mattew> fvahid: merc,bale man jdk ro remove kardam,bad jre ro nasb kardam
<Mattew> fvahid:  bad jap ro nasb kardam
<fvahid> Mattew: ok
<Mattew> fvahid: tnx
<fvahid> narcislinux: mese inke kasi nemidone
<narcislinux> fvahid: are faghat ye seri moadel goftam
<fvahid> narcislinux: mese linux.org.uk
<fvahid> somaye: chera engad miri miyaee , ba chi dargiri? :)
<fvahid> narcislinux: gablan kalame linux ro ke toye google search mikardi aval in site linux.org miomad
<fvahid> narcislinux: avalin site hamin bood
<narcislinux> :/
<fvahid> narcislinux: minix tahala be goshet khorde?
<narcislinux> fvahid: are
<somaye> fvahid: man ba wireless khabgah miam
<somaye> fvahid: bazi vaghta intori ghati mikone
<fvahid> narcislinux: ye ketab rajebesh kharidam toop
<somaye> :-/
<narcislinux> fvahid: english ?
<fvahid> narcislinux: na farsi
<fvahid> narcislinux: kheili hal kardam
<narcislinux> fvahid: really ?
<Mattew> somaye: khob boro nazdiktar be AP beshin
<fvahid> narcislinux: asan shakh darovordam
<narcislinux> fvahid:  talif ya tarjome ?
<Mattew> somaye: ke enghad dc nashi
<fvahid> narcislinux: talife khode mokhtare minix , alan jolome
<somaye> Mattew: akhe miduni in wirelesso faghat be bache haye arshado doctora dadan
<fvahid> narcislinux: tarjomash ham khob anjam shode
<fvahid> narcislinux: az namayeshga kharidam
<Mattew> somaye: u ham hatman wep key ro gerefty
<narcislinux> fvahid: motarjemesh kiye ?
<somaye> Mattew: ma ham chon sakhtemunemun ruberuye unast wireless migirim
<Mattew> somaye: vasl shodi be AP
<fvahid> narcislinux: midoni ke linus khodemoon linux ro az roye minix neveshte
<Mattew> somaye: shared key nazashtan?
<narcislinux> fvahid: yes
<Mattew> somaye: ke hamintori rahat vasl mishid?
<somaye> Mattew: felan nadadan
<fvahid> narcislinux: tarjome doctor mehdi dehgan
<narcislinux> hm
<Mattew> somaye: mahdoodiat zamani nadare?
<narcislinux> fvahid: are linux ba elham az minixe
<somaye> Mattew: na
<fvahid> narcislinux: az namayeshga 9t kharidam
<narcislinux> fvahid:  lol chera 9 ta ?
<fvahid> narcislinux: kheili hal kardam , mikhastam behet begam bekhari
<fvahid> narcislinux: 9 toman :)
<narcislinux> ahan
<narcislinux> fekardam goftid 9 ta az on ketab
<fvahid> :)
<narcislinux> fvahid:  to shahre man ke fek nakonam peyda she bayad sefaresh bedam
<fvahid> narcislinux: are ketabe kam yabiye vali arzesh dare
<Mattew_1> somaye: man khodamam allan shoot shodam biroon
<Mattew_1> somaye: :P
<narcislinux> fvahid: mabhasash chi hast ?
<fvahid> narcislinux: bebin kolan amalkarde system amel ro mo be mo mige
<narcislinux> hmm
<fvahid> narcislinux: az tarikhche ta process ha file system ...
<Mattew_1> somaye1: :D
<fvahid> narcislinux: memory mangement
<Mattew_1> somaye1: dar jostejuye signal
<Mattew_1> somaye1: :))
<narcislinux> fvahid: link darid az zaban aslish ?
<fvahid> narcislinux: are khode site minix :)
<narcislinux> minix3
<fvahid> narcislinux: ye nokte : linus darvage version 1 in ketab ro khond in ketabi ke daste mane version 3 hastesh
<fvahid> narcislinux: are daghigan minix3
<fvahid> dark-sun: cheara poshte ubuntu-ir harf mizani
<dark-sun> fvahid: inja ham migam! : kanale mozakhrafie inja!
<dark-sun> kolan kanal haye irani mozakhrafan!
<fvahid> dark-sun: age raess bodam kicket mikardam
<dark-sun> miram 1 reciever begiram, mbc action niga konam!
<narcislinux> fvahid: on moghe ke tanen bavem ino nevesht avalim marjaye daneshjo ha bod bara fahmidan os
<fvahid> narcislinux: aree khob varedi ha
<dark-sun> narcislinux: yo, how are you please?
<fvahid> narcislinux: in dark-sun ro kickesh kon
<narcislinux> dark-sun:  mamnon , khobam :)
<narcislinux> lol
<fvahid> narcislinux: rafte toye channel dige poshte sare ubuntu-ir harf mizane
<narcislinux> fvahid:  :D
<narcislinux> fvahid:  age injore raftanesh ba khodeshe ! vali bargashtesh ba op
<dark-sun> narcislinux: :)))
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> op kiye inja?
<narcislinux> !op
<lubotu3> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<dark-sun> fvahid: narci, ehteram begzar!
<narcislinux> ina chiye neveshte !
 * fvahid be narcislinux ehteram mizare
<dark-sun> lubotu3: mibinam esme man o lo nadadi! Avarin!
<lubotu3> dark-sun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<narcislinux> :D
<fvahid> narcislinux: in sito dide bodi? http://kerneltrap.org/node/14002
<narcislinux> fvahid: lol , na
<fvahid> narcislinux: aliye hatman bekhonesh
<narcislinux> are
 * dark-sun axe linus ro mibine va ba khodesh fekr mikone: khoda be harki 1 chizi dade, 1 chizi ham azash gerefte...
<fvahid> narcislinux: avalin neveshtehaye linus darmored linux
<narcislinux> fvahid: parakande khondam majeraro
<fvahid> narcislinux: moteevaje nashodam
<narcislinux> fvahid: yani matneino  masalan parakande in varo on var khondam
<narcislinux> matne ino *
<fvahid> First Linux announcement:
<fvahid> Hello everybody out there using minix
<fvahid> I'm doing a (free) operating system
<fvahid> :)))
<fvahid> narcislinux: akharesh ye seri file dade source kernel ham hast
<fvahid> narcislinux: mikhastam rosh kar konam hanooz vaght nakardam
<narcislinux> fvahid: yes :)
<fvahid> narcislinux: man beram bekhabam :)
<dark-sun> fvahid: ge
<dark-sun> gn
<fvahid> shab khosh
<somaye> dark-sun: salam
<somaye> dark-sun: chetori to?
<dark-sun> somaye: yo, fine tnx
<dark-sun> :)
<Omid> salaaam
<dark-sun> یو
<Omid> to terminal, current directory too che moteghayeri peida mishe?
<Omid> $PATH?
<dark-sun> pwd
<Omid> ahan
<Omid> :D
<dark-sun> :)
<Omid> na
<Omid> age bezanam nautilus pwd ke javab nemide!
<Omid> akhe yeki do ta \n dare
<dark-sun> می‌خوای چیکار کنی امید؟
<Omid> ba nautilus directory ro baz konam
<Omid> nautilus pwd
<Omid> jaban nemide
<dark-sun> ناتیلیوس رو باز کن و بعدش برو سراغش
<Omid> javab*
<Omid> :D
<dark-sun> زندگی اینقدرها هم سخت نیست!
<Omid> mamnun
<Omid> zendegi sakht nist
<Omid> bale bale ;)
<dark-sun> nautilus .
<dark-sun> اینم راه آسونش
<dark-sun> ;)
<Omid> :D
<Omid> dastet dorost
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> ملت شب همگی بخیر من بخوابم
<dark-sun> kasra: من برم بخوابم.. شب خوبی داشته باشی.  مواظب باش شب کوتاه شده. قبل از طلوع آفتاب به تابوت برگرد
<dark-sun> :))
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-11
<Mattew> farhang:  salam
<Mattew> fvahid: khobi?
<Mattew> fvahid: ye soal too network baram pish oomade
<fvahid> Mattew: salam, sob bekheir
<Mattew> fvahid: sobhe shoma ham bekheir
<fvahid> Mattew: mamnoon, shoma khobi?
<Mattew> fvahid: ghorboone shoma,manam khobam oomadam sherkat
<Mattew> fvahid: daram ba server kaar mikonam
<fvahid> Mattew: serveret chiye?
<fvahid> Mattew: centos?
<Mattew> fvahid: 2ta eshkal barkhord kardam
<fvahid> Mattew: begoo gosh midam
<Mattew> fvahid: na xeon e
<Mattew> fvahid: allan man ke rooye laptopam ubuntu hastesh Natty Narwhal
<fvahid> Mattew: na manzoram os esh bode centos mes redhat hastesh
<Mattew> fvahid: na hanooz rooye MS hastesh
<Mattew> fvahid: file servere
<fvahid> Mattew: khob?
<Mattew> fvahid: hala badan mikham servere internet ro ubuntu konam
<Mattew> fvahid: hala inaro kaar nadaram
<Mattew> fvahid: allan mikhastam az rooye MS ye file share konam roo laptopam
<maTTEw> maTTEw: /q
<maTTEw> fvahid: ye pm midi?
<fvahid> maTTEw: salam
<maTTEw> fvahid: salam
<maTTEw> fvahid: agha sambaclient ro mikhastam nasb konam
<maTTEw> fvahid: tooye makhazen be in esme
<fvahid> maTTEw: ey lahze
<maTTEw> fvahid: SMB/CIFS clients
<maTTEw> fvahid: ok
<fvahid> maTTEw: bebakhshid kar dashatam
<Mattew_N> Vahid-Linu: khahesh
<Mattew_N> fvahid: dargiram hamchenan ba smb
<Mattew_N> :P
<Mattew_N> fvahid: allan residam be in ghesmat===>    smb:  \>
<fvahid_> Mattew_N: man omadam :)
<Mattew_N> fvahid_: khoshoomadi
<Mattew_N> fvahid_: che khabar?
<fvahid_> Mattew_N: emrooz kheili kar rikhte saram
<smorz> سلام دوستان
<smorz> ‏‫من از آرک لینوکس استفاده میکنم. ‏‫گنوم رو آپگرید کردم به ۳ حالا ناتیلوس دیگه کلمات فارسی رو از طرق سمبا نشون نمیده
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<nkh>  دوستان پیشنهادات خودتونو واسه کارآموزی نرم‌افزار بگین(سخت‌افزاری هم باشه طوری نیس!) فقط لینوکسی باشه که یه چی یاد بگیریم، embedded هم بهتره!
<tmp_> salam. az tarigh xchat, vaghti "ubuntu-ir" ro vared mikonam connect nemishe. kasi midoone chera?
<somaye1> bache ha inja kasi hast vpn trial estefade kone?
<tmp_> bale!
<tmp_> @somaye1, in vpn ultimate hast ama faghat har 7 daghighe ghat mishe: ip: "rpn1.usaip.eu" u&p: "demo"
<somaye1> tmp_: man az ye site vpn trial 14 ruze migereftam
<somaye1> tmp_: emruz raftam didam trial esho bardashte
<somaye1> tmp_: har haft daghighe ghat she ke kheili asab khurd kone
<tmp_> man tanha siti ke mishnasam ine. vaghti vpni ke mikharam ghat mishe az in estefade mikonam
<fvahid> tmp_: haji in ke gofti openvpn hastesh?
<tmp_> kasi nist bege esme in kanal ubuntu-ir chieh?!! chera ba IRC connect nemishe?
<fvahid> tmp_: avalesh # bezan :)
<tmp_> @fvahid, "Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?"
<fvahid> somaye1: manam vpn mikham pol nadarm bekharam :)
<tmp_> @fvahid, error mide "Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?"
<fvahid> tmp_: ba irssi connect sho
<somaye1> fvahid: khob chera trial estefade nemikoni?
<fvahid> somaye1: hich kodomesh kar nemikonan
<fvahid> chizi soragh dari?
<somaye1> felan daram migardam khodam ham
<fvahid> :)
<somaye1> goftam sity ke azash service migereftam rayeganesho bardashte
<tmp_> @fvahid, 7 daghighei mikhay? :D
<fvahid> tmp_: are khobe
<tmp_> ip: rpn1.usaip.eu, u&p: demo
 * nkh says: why VPN? Use freedom ! :)
<tmp_> @fvahid, ip: rpn1.usaip.eu, u&p: demo
<fvahid> nkh: toye linux ham mishe freedom?
<nkh> fvahid: uhum
<fvahid> tmp_: mersi
<nkh> fvahid: accoutesho dary ?
<tmp_> ;-)
<fvahid> are daram
<nkh> fvahid: ok wait
<tmp_> @nkh, chetori kar mikone? man accounto daram, ejra ham mikonam (afarin b khodam :D ) ama balad nistam kar konam
<nkh> tmp_: ok wait :)
<nkh> tmp_: linuxesho nadari pas , hum ?
<tmp_> @nkh, chera
<fvahid> somaye1: vaghti az vpn estefade mikoni page hay https ro ham baz mikone?
<nkh> tmp_: http://nkhdiscovery1.persiangig.com/freedom.jar
<nkh> tmp_: Aw, ok
<tmp_> @nkh, chera, daram
<nkh> tmp_: ok, bazesh kon alan ...
<nkh> tmp_: confugure
<nkh> tmp_: oon Payn, Use Wizard
<tmp_> @nkh, umad
<nkh> tmp_: in kara ro ke kardi o user pass e account ro zadio next zadi searchesh tamum shod bugu
<nkh> tmp_: moshkelli ham bud bego
<nkh> tmp_: ;)
<tmp_> nkh: wizard, ip, port mikhad
<nkh> tmp_: next bezan! ;)
<tmp_> nkh, Proxy address & port
<nkh> tmp_: nemikhad chizi bezari , next bezan
<nkh> tmp_: ghabul nemikone ? :-/
<tmp_> nkh, tweak chi ??
<nkh> tmp_: hichi, age gozashty momkene gand bokhore :D
<nkh> dasesh nazan asn
<nkh> tmp_: next
<tmp_> nhk, ok :D
<fvahid> narcislinux: salam, on site ro ke linkesh dadam ro khondid?
<tmp_> analyse...
<nkh> tmp_: :-??
<narcislinux> farhad_hf: linus?
<tmp_> nkh, analyze..... :-/
<fvahid> narcislinux: bale
<somaye1> fvahid: are har chi bekhai baz mikone
<nkh> tmp_: analayse chi? dre search mikone ?
<fvahid> somaye1: vase man vaz nemikone
 * farhad_hf what? :P
<narcislinux> fvahid:  goftam ke :) hamasho mese ye ghete pazel invaro onvar khonde bodam
<tmp_> nkh, dare hamintor addresa ro check mikone
<fvahid> narcislinux: pas chize jadidi vasat nadasht
<nkh> tmp_: HamaHanGe ! :D ;)
<narcislinux> fvahid:  chera axash fun bod bazi tikehasham jadidi bod :)
<tmp_> nkh, avaord!! kodomo entekhab konam?
<fvahid> narcislinux: are aksesh bahal bood
<nkh> tmp_: avalio! hala badan age vask nashd rahat avaz mishe
<nkh> tmp_: next ?
<nkh> :-/
<fvahid> somaye1: nemitoonam beram facebook asabam rikhte be ham safe login facebook https hastesh
<fvahid> somaye1: alan yesali mishe naraftam facebook
<nkh> fvahid: baba you ke account dari az freedom estefade kon! linkesham ke dadam!
<tmp_> nkh, user passo dadam, save kardam va exit
<nkh> tmp_: ok
<nkh> tmp_: start connection bezan
<tmp_> nkh, ?
<fvahid> nkh: ba freedom ham https ro baz nemikone
<nkh> fvahid: khob linke mamoolisha biar ! :D
<nkh> tmp_: oon dare ke bastes ghahve eee e , bayad baz she :D
<fvahid> nkh: safe login facebook https hastesh
<nkh> fvahid: man ke login mikonam hamishe bi moshkel :-??
<tmp_> nkh, kheyli kheyli mamnun, baz shod :D
<nkh> tmp_: khahesh , portesh ham 8080 e , ip ham ke local host ;)
<fvahid> nkh: mondam
<tmp_> nkh, merc, aali,...
<fvahid> kasi eide nadare?
<nkh> fvahid: koja mundi ?! :D
<fvahid> chear https baz nemishe
<tmp_> nhk, code.google.com, baz nemishe, https ham nist!! albate ba vpnam baz nemisheha :D
<nkh> fvahid: migama , http://www.facebook.com/ ke https nist ! :-? :-??
<nkh> tmp_:  test mikonam alan
<nkh> tmp_: Baz mished ke :D
<fvahid> nkh: haji https hast vagti user va pass ro mizani redirect mishi toye https
<fvahid> nkh: safe aval mail.yahoo.com ham https nist
<nkh> fvahid: khob ok , be har hal man login misham ba freedom hamishe , albate lan deactivam ;)
<fvahid> nkh: vali bade inke user va pass ro zadi ...
<tmp_> nkh, dar baze, ama facebook ham baz nemishe ke!! hichi ro baz nemikone chera? :(
<nkh> fvahid: uhum,  got it
<nkh> tmp_: ip o port ro too Firefox set kardin ?
<fvahid> nkh: na
<tmp_> nkh, oh!! na, che fani... alan, alan
<tmp_> :D
<somaye1> bache ha vaghe'an dge kasi nist ke sity beshnase ke vpn rayegan bede
<fvahid> tmp_: ba freedom set mikonam vali ba vpn ke nemikhad haji
<nkh> fvahid: chi na ? khdamo migam got it! :D , agha man https://identi.ca/nkh e khodam ro ham alan ba freedom miaram ha ! :-"
<somaye1> ba'eede az bache haye inja
<nkh> somaye1: Baba Jan freedom estefade kon khob ch karie !!!
<somaye1> nemidunam chie in
<tmp_> nkh, HAL SHOD!!! facebooko, google codo baz mikone o.O
<tmp_> nkh, thanks a lot!!
<nkh> fvahid: ye noktey , servere freedom ro ke entekhab mikoni bayad negah koni https dashet bashe , mamolan hame daran ama ye chek bokon moshkeli bud bugu :-??
<nkh> tmp_: yw :)
<nkh> somaye1: alan linuxi dige ? java nasbe ? ino begir http://nkhdiscovery1.persiangig.com/freedom.jar
<fvahid> nkh: bebin khodam in karo kardam , vali nashod moshkel ine ke ba vpn ham baz nemikone
<nkh> fvahid: :-??
<tmp_> nkh, nkh jan, nakone fvahid ham mese man firefoxo set nakarde bashe :D
<nkh> fvahid: faghat https ha ro baz nemikone ? ya kollan fil**ter ha ro ?
<nkh> tmp_: :D
<nkh> tmp_: :-??
<fvahid> nkh: faghat https :)
<nkh> fvahid: Are ?! :D
<nkh> fvahid: ;)
<nkh> fvahid: :-?? age serveresh https dare bayad biare :-?
<fvahid> nkh: hame sitaro baz mikone ela https
<tmp_> fvahid, firefoxo set kardi? alan nkh be man yad dad :D
<nkh> fvahid: https://identi.ca/nkh ham baz nashd?
<fvahid> tmp_: are aziz
<fvahid> nkh: na
<nkh> fvahid: jalebe :-? ba firefoxi ?
<fvahid> nkh: hata mail.yahoo.com ro ham baz nemikone :)
<nkh> fvahid: bedoone freedom ina baz mishan ?
<tmp_> fvahid, alan man ro linki ke shoma dadi, identi.ca, click kardam, baz kard!!
<fvahid> nkh: ham ba firefox ham ba chromium
<nkh> tmp_: oon linke mane ! nachasbun be mellat ! :D ;)
<fvahid> nkh: bedone freedom mail.yahoo.com baz mishe :)
<nkh> fvahid: oon identica e man ham baz mishe dige  ? [ are hatman dige!:D ]
<nkh> fvahid: :-?
<tmp_> nhk, :D, bebinam chi minevisi.. ee.. aksetam hast ke!
<nkh> fvahid: :-?? ye kam fek konim bebinim chi mishe ! :D
<fvahid> nkh: na
<nkh> fvahid: identica e man baz nimishe ?!
<fvahid> nkh: na
<tmp_> منــــو به رویــــا ت مـــی کشــــی .... به دلم افتاده .. . . :بوق
<nkh> fvahid: https e identica fil**ter nist ! bayad too hlate aadi biare !
<nkh> tmp_: fuzuli nakoon too accounte mellat , inja IRC e ! :D ;)
<fvahid> toooye halat adi miyare vali ba vpn nemiyare
<tmp_> nkh, chaaaashm :D
<somaye1> nkh: narmafzare in freedom
<somaye1> ?
<nkh> somaye1: bale , downloadesh kardin alan ?
<nkh> fvahid: aha
<nkh> tmp_: ;)
<somaye1> nkh: hanuz na
<nkh> somaye1: 1.5 mege !
<nkh> somaye1: http://nkhdiscovery1.persiangig.com/freedom.jar
<fvahid> nkh: navid chi shod?
<nkh> fvahid: chizi be zehnam nemiresse sorry :-??
<nkh> fvahid: haaaaaaaaaa! :D
<fvahid> nkh: moshkeli nist khodam halesh mikonam, mamnoon az komaket
<nkh> fvahid: 99% tike use this for all protocols ro too firefox et nemizani :D
<fvahid> nkh: na onam mizanam :)
<somaye1> MAN DIGE KHASTE SHODAM AZ IN ZENDEGI
<nkh> fvahid: khahesh , bebin moshkel az hamin nist , tanha jaEe e ke mitune http ro az secure http ya hamun https joda kard
<nkh> fvahid: :(
<nkh> somaye1: Chededs BaW?!
<nkh> somaye1: freedm ham ke dadam bet hedes dige !? :D ;)
<tmp_> somaye1, che naOmidi bara ye vpn :D
<nkh> fvahid: :-?
<tmp_> !
<somaye1> tmp_: ARE ASABAM KHURDE
<somaye1> tmp_: KHEILI SITE BAHALI BUD
<nkh> somaye1: freedom ro Download kardi begu ra bendazimesh ke omidVar Shi
<fvahid> nkh: soalam ine ke chera tooye vpn injoor mishe
<somaye1> nkh: bebin man kinuxo felan dar hade tamrin kar mikonam
<nkh> fvahid: too freedom ham hamin mishe , vaghty IP o port ro avaz mikoni injuri mishe yani :-?
<somaye1> nkh: kare omdam ba windowse
<somaye1> nkh: prozhe ham va kolan hameye karam
<nkh> somaye1: np :)
<fvahid> nkh: bale
<nkh> fvahid: :-?? fahmidi be manm bugu
<fvahid> nkh: :)
<nkh> somaye1: alan moshkelet chie ? freedm ro mikhay rah bendazi ?
<fvahid> nkh: hatman
<nkh> fvahid: Tnx
<somaye1> nkh: man vpn mikham:-/
<fvahid> bache ha yeki bein vpn bede motad shode :)
<tmp_> somaye, vpn 4 mah 5toman mikhay?
<nkh> somaye1: freedom ye fill** shekane ke vasl mishe be server haye jahaye mokhtalefesh too donya IP't avaz mishe , taghriban kare vpn ro mikone barat mage ke vase estefade khasi vpn bekhay :-??
<fvahid> somaye1: aol ham khobe ha
<fvahid> nkh: oal estefade kardi?
<somaye1> nkh: che estefade ie khasi
<tmp_> somaye, albate in freedom ke ke ta inja kheyli khoob bud, download kardanesho check nakardam :D
<nkh> fvahid: na , migan bokon khube ,, halesho nadashtam :D
<nkh> somaye1: nemidunam unesh kheili takhasosi mishe , mamolan raste kare maha nis , too khode site freedom gofte chera o chegune o farghesh too protocol haEee e ke vasl mishe
<nkh> somaye1: you AntiFil** mikhay > ?
<somaye1> nkh: na vpn mikham
<nkh> tmp_: Age soaret dl esh kam bud ya ghat shod , stop kon , oon bala samte rast wizard ro bezan , ye servere dige entekhab kon ;)
<somaye1> nkh: chon sorato ham ziad mikone
<nkh> somaye1: !! bikhial baba ! :D
<somaye1> nkh: bavar kon
<nkh> somaye1: are ama na oonghadr!
<tmp_> nkh, umm, merci
<nkh> somaye1: man ba freedom Download ham mikonam , khube kollan , mage ke bad shansi biari trafik ziad bashe ghat she masalan
<nkh> tmp_: khahesh :)
<tmp_> somaye, hamechizo ba ham mikhay!!?
<tmp_> :D
<nkh> somaye1: to test kon pashimun shodi ba man :)
<tmp_> :DD
<nkh> tmp_: somaye1: baba freedom hame chish ba ham hast dige :D soratesh mamoolan khube :-??
<tmp_> somaye 1 vpn mikhad, soratesh bala bashe, free bashe & ultimate
<tmp_> :D
<nkh> somaye1: freedom ro win esh ro ham daram khasty bugu ;)
<nkh> :d
<somaye1> nkh: be khubie linuxesh hast?
<nkh> somaye1: hiiich farghi nadaran :)
<somaye1> nkh: khob bede
<nkh> somaye1: tedade serverash ham oonghadr ziad hast ke vaghty mibini ghat shod ya soratesh kam shod avazesh koni , linesh r begir ba lin e sh rah bendazim vasat 1.5 mege , winesho khodet badan ok kon 12 mege !
<tmp_> somaye1, khaheshan dl kon. :D (shukhi mikonam)
<somaye1> tmp_: :-D
<nkh> somaye1: tmp_ : :D
<somaye1> nkh: na win esho link bede
<tmp_> :D
<nkh> somaye1: agha jan mikhay hala 2 sat beri win o biai?! :D
<nkh> tmp_: lotf mikoni ye account vasash besazi ? :)
<tmp_> o.O
<nkh> tmp_: :D yani na ?! :D
<tmp_> account to your-freedom??
<nkh> somaye1: ino begir vase win , http://nkhdiscovery.persiangig.com/freedom-20100826-01.exe
<nkh> tmp_: are
<tmp_> nkh, bashe
<nkh> tmp_:  man chand min miram kar daram ! sory , tnx :)
<tmp_> nkh, jedi dige? :D
<nkh> tmp_: :)) yani chi?  :-/
<tmp_> kheyli lotf kardi, merc nkh :-)
<nkh> somaye1: ok pas tmp_ barat account misaze , amileto bede besh ba maile khodet besaze ke azyat nashi ;)
<nkh> tmp_: khahesh , sorry ye karam endahtam gardanet :D
<nkh> tmp_: ;)
<nkh> tmp_: felan , bar migardam
<tmp_> :D
<tmp_> ;-)
<tmp_> nkh, somaye1, [afk]
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<tmp_> somaye1, emaileto nadai
<tmp_> somaye1,,....
<somaye1> tmp_: hasam begu
<tmp_> somaye1, reg shodi to your-freedom?
<tmp_> somaye1, chi ro check konam?
<tmp_> nkh, somaye javab nemide! ;-)
<nkh> tmp_: somaye1: ping :d ;)
<tmp_> ;-)
<tmp_> nkh, ;-)
<nkh> ;)
<tmp_> somaye1, in line dl barnamash baraye windowse ya linux?
<tmp_> clear
<tmp_> !!
<tmp_> nkh, be #ubuntu-ir nemitunam vasl sham, ba xchat. shoma az chi estefade mikoni?
<nkh> tmp_: pidgin!
<tmp_> nkh, mage nabayad xchat kar kone? man #ubuntu-ir vared mikonam, doroste dige?!!
<nkh> tmp_: Are, chi mige daghighan? man ba xchat kar nakardam !
<tmp_> nkh, "Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?"
<tmp_> nkh, moshkele type nadaram
<nkh> tmp_: account e irc toon fa@ale toosh ?
<tmp_> nkh, xchat faghat baraye IRC hast
<nkh> tmp_: Bow?!:D
<nkh> tmp_: migam , estefade nakardam :)
<tmp_> nkh, uhum, merc. yadam raft bow yani chi :D
<tmp_> somaye, khub your-freedomo ke javab mide chera check nemikoni?
<nkh> tmp_: ba ki miharfy ?! somaye , somaye_ mage javab mide?! :-/
<tmp_> nkh, alan javab dad :D
<tmp_> nkh, dige javab nemide :D
<tmp_> ;-/
<nkh> tmp_: akhe man inja nemibinam chizi ! :-??
<tmp_> nkh, javab dad :D
<tmp_> nkh, :-( na hast
<nkh> tmp_: vala man inja chizi nemibinam !!! :-??
<nkh> somaye: somaye_ : ping
<somaye> nkh: sorry man hamash dc misham
<nkh> somaye: np :)
<somaye> nkh: ehtemalan payamat nareside behem
<nkh> somaye: man chizi nagftam , ok e , DL kardi ?
<somaye> nkh: na chon linke win esho mikham
<tmp_> nkh, somaye ye servere dige ro reg shode, check kardam javab nemidad. nemidoonam chera ba freedom kar nemikone
<nkh> somaye: dadam ke !!! :D
<tmp_> :(
<tmp_> :D
<nkh> tmp_: ?! :O :-/
<nkh>  tmp_: nemifahmam! :D
<tmp_> :-/
<tmp_> :D
<nkh> tmp_: yani che ye serveree dige ro reg karde ?:-/
<tmp_> nkh, are. man dige ba to harf nemizanam, somaye davam kard.
<tmp_> :D
<nkh> tmp_: !!!
<nkh> tmp_: somaye: ajibin shoma 2 ta ha !:-?
<tmp_> somaye, begam chigofti? begam? begam? begam?
<nkh> somaye: tmp_: agha jan jav ro kharab nakonin , in vasse bare akhar linke windowsesh : http://nkhdiscovery.persiangig.com/freedom-20100826-01.exe
<somaye> nkh: ok tnx
<tmp_> somaye, chera pmo javab nemidi?
<nkh> somaye, yw :)
<tmp_> nhk, fvahid, goft irssi nasb kon, baraye kar ba irc, ba un ham check kardam javab nemide  #ubuntu-ir :-(
<nkh> tmp_:  man ba to harf nemizaanam , yani che ?! :D :P
<nkh> tmp_: :-j ;)
<nkh> tmp_: vala estefade nakardam ina ro , bebin pidgin ham nemishe ? :-/
<tmp_> nkh, hichi... . age chize dige begam somaye, ye tohine dige mikone, bikhial
<tmp_> :(
<nkh> tmp_: ghazye chie ?! :D :-/
<tmp_> ;-)
<tmp_> somaye, ???
<tmp_> @nkh, chera pidgin u&p mikhad baraye add kardane irc?
<nkh> tmp_: Sorry , chi mikhad ?
<tmp_> user-password
<nkh> tmp_: mitooni nadi ta jaEe ke yadame ha !
<tmp_> nkh, ghesmate server "irc.ubuntu.com" bashe?
<tmp_> nkh, local alias, chizi nemikhad?
<nkh> tmp_: no , irc.freenode.net
<nkh> tmp_: local alias nick namet mishe
<tmp1> nhk, connect shod, merc. alan to pidginam
<tmp1> ;-)
<nkh> tmp1: ;)
<nkh> somaye : freedom ok shod ?
<somaye> nkh: 10 darsadesh munde
<nkh> somaye: alan windowsi ?
<somaye> are
<tmp__> nkh, xchat ham connect shod!! irc.freenode.net ro vared nemikardam
<tmp__> !
<nkh> tmp__: :) plz baghye account hato dc kon hade aghal :D
<tmp1> :-D
<somaye> nkh: port mikhad
<somaye> proxy mikhad ina ro chi bedam?
<nkh> somaye: moghe estefade az wizard ? dafe aval ? > hichi , next
<somaye> nkh: link nadari vase amuzeshe estefadash?
<nkh> somaye: sakht nist ke vase tmp ham goftam, alan kodum marhale ee? begu vasat migam
<somaye> looking for freedom server
<somaye> pish nemire
<somaye> gir karde ru in
<somaye> nkh: doros shod
<nkh> somaye: na sabr kon , hey donbale addresaye mokhtalef migarde tool mikeshe
<nkh> somaye: ok :)
<nkh> somaye: moshkeli bud begu
<somaye> nkh: usero pass mikhad
<tmp1> nhk, 1sal freedom kar mikone doroste? accountesh baraye har email 1salast?
<nkh> somaye: mage account nasakhtin?
<nkh> tmp1: nemidunam vala fek nakonam :-? :-??
<nkh> somaye: age nasakhtin begin besazam
<tmp1> somaye, emaili k ferestadamo check kon
<tmp1> somaye, har chand ke ta'amol khub nist ;)
<somaye> nkh: mikham bedunam chetor misazi acount ro?
<tmp1> ajab!
<nkh> somaye: miri sitesh .http://www.your-freedom.net/
<nkh> somaye: inke goftam bede besazim chon filte***re khodesh
<tmp1> somaye, zemnan ba har email tanha 1ki mituni besazi :)
<nkh> somaye: age tmp vasat sakhte link e too mail et umade ro bede , bezanim activaesh konim vasat :)
<tmp1> somaye, laj nakon, khahesh mikonam
<nkh> !
 * nkh is wondering about IRC behaviors of users ;)
<tmp1> nkh, really
<nkh> tmp1: are ba khodet budam :D ;)
<dark-sun> nkh: سلاااااااااام داداش نوووویییییید
<nkh> dark-sun: Bahhhhhhhhh Salam Daadaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
<dark-sun> nkh: خووووبی؟
<tmp1> nkh, thx, be khodam gerefte budam ;-)
<nkh> dark-sun: khoobiii!? mersi mokhllesim , khobi /? :)
 * dark-sun ba nkh roboosi mikone va baghalaesh mikone...
<nkh> tmp1: are kare khobi karde budi , begir hmchenan :D ;)
<dark-sun> nkh: shokr khoda, khubam.
 * nkh is hugging darksun in the way wich in barrare does :D 
<tmp1> nkh, ;-)
<nkh> ;)
<nkh> dark-sun: khosh mizgare ?
 * dark-sun loves nkh in a non-gay way!
<nkh> =))
<nkh> +1
<nkh> ;)
<dark-sun> nkh: ey, migzare, oza ahvalet khube? hali az roozegar mibari?
<nkh> dark-sun: felan ke roozegar dare az maa haal mibaRe ! Shokr ! :D
<nkh> dark-sun: to chi!?
 * dark-sun be baghie mellate hazer dorood mifereste ...
<dark-sun> nkh: 1 zarbolmasale englisi mige...
<dark-sun> na nemishe inja!
 * nkh is =))ing !!
<nkh> somaye: rah oftad ?
<dark-sun> somaye: yo good evening
<somaye> nkh: sakhtam acount ro
<somaye> dark-sun: salam chetori?
<dark-sun> somaye: khobam, to chetori?
<somaye> dark-sun: khubam merc
<nkh> somaye: khob , alan user pass ro bezan o dige avalin server ro entekhab kon,  badesh save and exit , badesh start connection , badesh too fire fox ip 127.0.0.1 o port e 8080 ...
<somaye> nkh: fa'alesham kardam
<nkh> somaye: HamahNge !? man mikham beram bekhabam :)
<somaye> nkh: ok shab khosh
<nkh> somaye: OK movafagh bashi :) :-h
<nkh> dark-sun: Haaaji khodaFez :D
<dark-sun> nkh: doosete daram! movazebe khodet bash honey ;)
<somaye> nkh: faghat ye lahze
<nkh> somaye: ?
<nkh> dark-sun: ;)
<somaye> nkh: kodum tab ro bezanam
<nkh> somaye: koja ro migi ? :-/
<nkh> somaye: aha status
<nkh> somaye: badesh start connection
<nkh> somaye: dare bayad va she
<somaye> start gheirfaale
<nkh> somaye: oon dare bastas ? :-/
<somaye> are
<nkh> somaye: :-?
<somaye> nkh: bastast
<nkh> somaye: configure bezaan
<somaye> nkh: khob
<nkh> somaye: oon bala , rast , dokme wizard ro bezan
<nkh> somaye: alo ? :-/
<somaye> nkh: zadam
<somaye> nkh: bad next mizanam pish nemire
<nkh> somaye: next naa :((
<somaye> nkh: again?
<nkh> somaye: aw sorry are next :D
<nkh> somaye: naa hamun next , miad hamin safe baz , boro too tab e account information
<somaye> nkh: kar nakard agian ro zadam dobare dare migarde
<nkh> somaye: user passet ro ham unja bezan ke motmaen shi
<nkh> somaye: ok ... kar nadad yani chi ? next ke mizani panjere baste mishe ha , faghat server select mishe
<nkh> somaye: [ badan age kond bud ya ghat mishod az haminja serveresh avaz mishe ]
<somaye> ok
<somaye> nkh: thanks to dige boro bekhab
<nkh> somaye: na dige va mistam rah biofte bad miram , tamum shod searchesh begu
<tmp__> :D
 * dark-sun 1 sigar mizare dahane tmp__ ! bia khoshhal bashim , bia bekeshim! 
 * dark-sun daste tmp__ ro gerefte miragh3...
<tmp__> dark-sun, yani chi, tozih bede!
<tmp__> ;-)
<dark-sun> tmp__: tozih chie.. bia beraghsim...
 * dark-sun mire az 1 botri mashkook 1am minooshe...
<tmp__> dark-sun, to beraghs man niga mikonam
<tmp__> :D
 * dark-sun overdoes kard! 
<nkh> somaye: still searching? :-/
<tmp__> dark-sun, oh, oh, botrio bede man, bede man :D
<somaye> nkh: found 0 ways to conect
<somaye> nkh: in peighamo mide
<nkh> somaye: ey baba ! baz bezar search kone pas :(
<nkh> somaye: ya ye kri kon, ghable inke search koni , boro bebin too account information user passet ro bezan baz ...
<nkh> bad ye moghe chand min dige baz test kon
<nkh> somaye: ok? sory man dige miram
<nkh> somaye: Shab khosh :)
<somaye> nkh: bikhial boro bekhab manam khastam khabam miad
<nkh> somaye: ok ;)
<somaye> nkh: badan rush kar mikonam
<somaye> nkh: good night
 * nkh is gooding night ! 
<dark-sun> من سرم گیج می‌ره
<dark-sun> چقدر حالم بده
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> man ru kde nemitunam be internet motasel besham
<mahdi> ru gnome bedone hich moshkeli connect misham vali ru kde nemishe
<mahdi> <mahdi> man ru kde nemitunam be internet motasel besham [02:07] <mahdi> ru gnome bedone hich moshkeli connect misham vali ru kde nemishe
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
<jalal_> -n tmp2
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
<tmp3> kasi ba centerim kar karde?
<tmp3> quit
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-12
<tmp_> narcislinux, salam. hamchenan montazere update bloge shoma hastim :)
<narcislinux> tmp_: salam :)
<mohsensh> s
<mohsensh> salam
<mohsensh> من میخام سورس هسته لینوکس رو دانلود کنم و با اون کار کنم
<mohsensh> همچنین اون رو کامپایل کنم
<mohsensh> اگه کسی میدونه به من رهنمایی کنه
<fvahid> mohsensh: farsi nanevisid
<fvahid> mohsensh: mitoonid az in site kernel ro dl konid : kernel.org
<mohsensh> man mikham sorce haste linux ro danlod va kampailesh konam
<mohsensh> danlod kardam hala age bekham kampaylesh konam bayad chekar konam?
<mohsensh> ???????????????????????????.................................................................................
<fvahid> mohsensh: nemidonam ba git chegad ashna hasti, age az git estefade koni behtare
<fvahid> mohsensh: ama vase compilesh az gcc estefade bokon
<fvahid> mohsensh: ketab hay ziyad va rahnamaee hay ziyadi vase inkar toye internet hast
<fvahid> mohsensh: inam ye nemoone link : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compiling-linux-kernel-26.html
<fvahid> mohsensh: in vase kernel 2.6 hast
<lachfome> ilius: سلام
<ilius> lachfome: سلام
<lachfome> ilius: می تونم یه کمکی بگیرم
<lachfome> ilius: در مورد isbng
<lachfome> ibsng*
<mohsensh> azizam man hich chiz dar morede gcc ya git nemidoonam
<mohsensh> in ye tahghighe ke man majbooram anjamesh bedam
<fvahid> mohsensh: gcc = gnome c compiler
<fvahid> bebakhshid soty dadam
<fvahid> gcc = gnu c compiler
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> mohsensh: gcc compiler c mibashad , etelate bishtar dar site gnu
<fvahid> mohsensh: gnu is not unix
<lachfome> fvahid: salam
<fvahid> lachfome: salam
<everplays> fvahid, akharam ke dorost nagofti dude :) gcc = GNU Compiler Collection
<lachfome> fvahid: midoni che tori bayad pptpd ra be isbng vasl kard
<fvahid> everplays: shoma be bozorg varitoon bebakhshid midonam ke gcc faghat vase c nist
<fvahid> everplays: zaban haye dige ro mishe ba gcc compile kard
<fvahid> lachfome: be chi vasl kard?
<fvahid> everplays: bara hamin migan collection
<fvahid> lachfome: tahala isbng nashnidam
<lachfome> fvahid: hom accounting
<fvahid> lachfome: home? hamoon? hom yani chi?
<fvahid> :)
<tmp_> fvahid, salam, dishab nashod babate moarefieh irssi tashakor konam. merci fvahid :)
<fvahid> tmp_: khahesh mikonam
 * fvahid everplays mano dava kard
 * fvahid :(
<tmp_> :(
 * everplays takzib mikone
<tmp_> fvahid, dishabam mano dava kardan :D
<fvahid> tmp_: ki dava kard davash konam?
<tmp_> fvahid, ye dokhtare, alan nist :D
<fvahid> tmp_: fahmidam halesho migiram, narahat nabash
<tmp_> fvahid, :D, migam nakone everplays ham dokhtare :D
<tmp_> fvahid, send file ham az tarighe irssi mishe? man alan to irssi hastam
<fvahid> tmp_: bale mishe
<fvahid> ba dastoore /dcc fek
<fvahid> tmp_: ba /dcc mishe
<tmp_> fvahid, merci, pas bayad check konam ;-)
<fvahid> in dastor ro toye panjare status bezan
<fvahid> in dastoor : /help dcc
 * fvahid nahar mikhore
<ilius> http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/IrcBehavior
<fvahid> everplays: chjoor mishe toye terminal size font ro avaz kard?
<everplays> fvahid, too che mohit-i? gnome-terminal? tty?
<fvahid> tty
<everplays> fvahid, ba command-e setfont :)
<fvahid> everplays: toye vi bayad az script estefade konam?
<everplays> ta jayi ke midoonam vi ham az hamoon tanzimat estefade mikone
<fvahid> everplays: toye debian sentfont nadarim
<everplays> hehe :) debian sucks :D
<fvahid> everplays: are vi ham az terminal estefade mikone
<everplays> fvahid, pas inja ro edit kon > /etc/sysconfig/i18n
<fvahid> everplays: debian soske?
<everplays> fvahid, moteghayer-e SYSFONT too oon fie-e ro edit kon be 1ki az font haye /lib/kbd/consolefonts/
<everplays> 100% debian sucks
<fvahid> everplays: sysconfig nadaarim
<everplays> err! holy shit!
<hasanhabibi> everplays: soosk :D
<fvahid> everplays: ahan hala ke intoor shod redhat o fedora o centos sooske
<fvahid> everplays: opensuse ham mahintooor
<hasanhabibi> everplays: :P
<everplays> lol
<everplays> khob khodayish dige, debian ke hame package-ash male ahde daghyanoos-e
<everplays> hich chizesh ham ke mesle adam config nemishe
 * fvahid debian shahee
<hasanhabibi> :-D
<everplays> tanha chiz-esh ke too rpm based-a kam daram search-e sari-e package-e
 * fvahid debian kheili ham khobe
<everplays> ke albate ba drpm kheyli too cheshm nemiad, vali bashe kheyli toops mishe :D
<fvahid> yum eftezahe garne
<fvahid> everplays: centos etoon ke dare jam mishe
<everplays> beshe ya nashe farghi nemikone :) aslesh fedora's ke hanooz hast :P
<fvahid> everplays: redhate 6 omad centos hanooz 5 e ha ha
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: eshtebahi shode to tasavoret az everplays
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: ;-)
<everplays> fvahid, albate dar hamin lahze moghadas man EL-e 6 ro daram
<everplays> hasanhabibi, :D
<hasanhabibi> everplays: :P
<fvahid> hasanhabibi: che tasavori tozih bedid
<everplays> fvahid, bebin in kareto rah mindaze ya na > dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: oon salan RPM kar nemikone alan hamchenin man :)
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: na RPM na DEB :p
<fvahid> pas chi kar mikonid
<hasanhabibi> everplays: :P
<everplays> :D
<hasanhabibi> everplays: na sharghi na gharbi :D
<fvahid> console-setup nadarim asan toye debian setup nadarim on centos hasteh ke setup dare
<fvahid> everplays: chi kar mikoni shoma?
<everplays> fvahid, haji too rpm-a ke dpkg nadarim aslan :)
<everplays> oon makhsoose debian-e ke vase hame chi script minevise
<everplays> fvahid, man foresight daram
<fvahid> everplays: mersi khodam halesh mikonam
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: manam ke Arch .....
<hasanhabibi> ;-)
<fvahid> hasanhabibi: movafag bashid :)
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: hamchenin
<fvahid> everplays: nagofti che estefade mikoni ke niyaz be script nadare
<everplays> fvahid, goftam dige, foresight
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: Debian dar amal ta hadi maghool tar az Cent os hast :)
<fvahid> everplays: esmesham nashnidam, bisavadim dige :)
<fvahid> hasanhabibi: khoda ro shokr
<everplays> albate manam esmesho nashnidam :D
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: inke mibini eshkalasho mige everplays khob adie
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: be mani doshmani ya RPM kar boodan nist balke ye seri eshkal ke vojood dare be dalaieli ...
 * everplays agrees
<fvahid> everplays: pas deb ro be rpm tarjih midi?
<everplays> fvahid, age drpm nadashte bashe are
<fvahid> everplays: khob maloome rpm kari
<fvahid> everplays: chera enkar mikoni :)
<everplays> fvahid, na! baram farghi nemikone, nokte ine ke cache kardan-e apt kheyli khoobe va vaghti mikhay donbale package begardi 3soot peyda mikoni
<everplays> hamintor dependency injection-e deb behtar az rpm-e
<fvahid> everplays: man ba aptitude rahatam
<everplays> ama rpm ye plugin dare be esm-e presto, ke vaghti oon bashe shakhsan rpm ro be deb tarjih midam
<fvahid> everplays: are ino vagean dost daram ke toye dependecy khob kar karde
<everplays> fvahid, hala apt-get ya aptitude, jofteshoonam apt-an dige :)
<everplays> albate manam aptitude ro tarjih midam, ba hoosh tar-e
<fvahid> everplays: policy debian baram jalebe ke chejoor package ha sakhte mishe
<fvahid> everplays: nahve upload kardane package ha
<fvahid> everplays: ye linux vagee , kheili toye in zamine gaviye
<everplays> khob ba gorooh khoonie man debian sazgar nist, chon man hame chizo akharin version lazem daram, ama debian kollan intori nist
<everplays> hata too testing-esh ham oon chizi ke man mikham nist
<fvahid> everplays: kolan manam barax shoma dos daram az gadimitarin ha estefade konam
<fvahid> everplays: vase hamin az debian khosham miyad
<everplays> fvahid, alaan man mysql-e 5.5.12 daram, ama roo debian-e testing 5.1.49-e
<fvahid> everplays: computeram gadmiye , hamishe az terminal estefade mikonam
<fvahid> everplays: har chi gadimitar behtar chon pichidegi karmtari dare estefadash rahate, fahmesh rahate, bug nadare
<everplays> ghadimi tar boodan be mani-e bug kamtar dashtan nist ke dude, magar inke patch koni
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: ghadimi tar yani BUG bishtar vagra na noskhe jadid nemiad ke
<fvahid> everplays: alanam daram minix ro mikhonam ba 4000 khat code ejraeee, kheili vasam gabele fahme ta kernel 2.6 linux
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: hamash ertegha emkanat nist noskhe haie jadid ye package ooman bara rafie BUG hast
<fvahid> everplays: benazaram har khat code ke ezafe mishe hamoon gadr ham bug ezafe mishe
<fvahid> everplays: hasanhabibi khodetoon midonid ke bug kernel linux dar che hadi hast hichvaght kamtar az 10 darsad nemishe
<everplays> fvahid, khob are, in harf ro ghabool daram, ama narmafzara alaan ghabl az release ye dore test-e alpha/beta/release candidate daran. vase hamin vaghti release mishan kamel stable-an
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: uhum doroste
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: har cho code bishtar bug ham bishtar ...
<fvahid> everplays: har emkane jadidi ke be kernel ezafe mishe yeseri bug jadid behesh ezafe mishe
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: vali ro kernel hasisat ziade nesbat be package haie dige
<fvahid> everplays: debian stable  tarin linux
<everplays> fvahid, ama deghat kon hasanhabibi chi goft, bug fix version-a ina ro ok mikonan, masalan mitooni jaye inke version-e 2.0-e 1app ro kar koni az 2.0.1 estefade koni ke bug-ash fix shode bashan
<fvahid> hasanhabibi: vase hamin debian az kernel gadimi estefade mikone
<everplays> ama dalil nemishe masalan alaan jaye firefox-e 4 az 3.6 estefade koni, oonam vaghti 4.0.1 hast
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: ok vali oon rah nist
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: mishe update bood mese Arch ama stable ham bood :)
<fvahid> everplays: ama hichvaght bug sefr nemishe man tarjih midam az emkane jadide narmafzar estefade nakonam va bug kamtri be joon mikharam
<fvahid> hasanhabibi: nemishe ham stable bood ham update
<hasanhabibi> fvahid:  everplays midoone Arch joz update tarin hast kheili ziad ama mese sange chon hamishe akharin bug fix ha to mikhazene dige
<fvahid> hasanhabibi: behamin khater migam policy debian jalebe
<everplays> fvahid, mosalame, ama nokte injas ke age az ye version-e jadid estefade koni ehtemalan ye bug-e kheyli roo asab-et ro fix karde bashan
<everplays> :)
<fvahid> hasanhabibi: chon kheili sarsakhtane ba package ha barkhord mikone
 * ilius yawns
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: age sar sakht bashe ke up mikone
<hasanhabibi> ilius: :D
 * everplays pokes ilius 
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: mese Gentoo va Arch
<fvahid> ilius: debian kar hasti defa kon
<everplays> debian SUCKS
 * everplays hamle mikone :D
<fvahid> debian shaahe
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: ke UP mikonan shadid ta akharin BUg fix ha va taghiirato bebinan va ijad konan mese Gentoo ko behtarin fix konanddeh Kernel hast
<fvahid> man ye dalili dige vase estefade az narmafzar hay gadimi daram
<fvahid> dalilam ine ke harche system sadetar bashe behtar mitoonam az emkanatesh estefade konam
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: to systemet mese man ghadimie midiini ke yeki az sabok tarin tozi ha Arch hast bara system ghadi monasebeh
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: manam dalil moshbeh daram vali khodamo az akharin ha mahroom nemikonam
<ilius> fvahid: khodam arch estefade mikonam, vali debian ro ham dust daram
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: to baz tozi Grafiki mirizi man hamoonam nemirizam package ha ro tak tak va groh groh add mikonam bi inke yaki ezafe bashe ta system sabok va sriii va paidar bashe dar yein hal Full update
<fvahid> hasanhabibi: in khobe vali ba full update mokhalefam
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: dar zemn in sohbah ha halat bahs va monagheshe ba tozii ha nadare balke takhasosie va adi ( komam konande hast )
<fvahid> bacheha azin harfa gozashte mikhassam ye ketab moarefi konam
<hasanhabibi> :-/
<fvahid> hasanhabibi: movafegam
<fvahid> nemidonam minix be goshetoon khorde ya na
<hasanhabibi> !
<fvahid> ye shakhe joda shode az unix 6 , bad azin ke toye unix7 code ha tozi nashod
<ilius> hasanhabibi: vase server be nazare man debian behtar az arche
<fvahid> ilius: man az debian vase server ham estefade mikonam
<hasanhabibi> ilius: va ya oon Cent os divoone vase PANEL
<hasanhabibi> ilius: fek konam age Cpanel nabood Cent os miterkid !
<fvahid> linus az roye minix linux ro nevesht
<hasanhabibi> ilius: Debian jalabtare modiriatesh bi Pnel
<hasanhabibi> Panel*
<fvahid> everplays: ketabe minix ro didi?
<hasanhabibi> ilius: oon ke SSH kari CentOS bood dige :D
<fvahid> everplays: linus az roye hamin ketab bood ke kernel linux ro nevesht
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: ketab Andrew Tanenbaum
<everplays> fvahid, na vali badam nemiad ye negah be source-esh bendazam
<hasanhabibi> :P
<fvahid> everplays: hasanhabibi ketab ro az namayesh gah kharidam
<hasanhabibi> everplays: bia source http://www.minix3.org/source.html
<fvahid> hasanhabibi: are doroste
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: aha khoobe
<fvahid> everplays: source esh 4000 khat dare
<everplays> ajibe ke hamchin chizayi too namayeshgah peyda mishe
<fvahid> everplays: dashtam shakh darmiovordam
<fvahid> everplays: vaghean ketabe khobiye
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: jalebe ba tarjome Farsi ?
<fvahid> hasanhabibi: are
<hasanhabibi> fvahid: aha ...
<fvahid> hasanhabibi: tarjome mohandes dehgan
<everplays> esmesh chie fvahid ?
<fvahid> man gablesh ketabe undrestanding linux kernel ro mikhondam
<ilius> kheili jalebe ke engar rpm-based budan ba community-based budan sazgarie ziadi nadare
<fvahid> in ketab hamoone ama kameltar
 * everplays wants to kill ilius 
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<ilius> everplays: khodayish
<hasanhabibi> everplays: ilius : :D
<fvahid> everplays: ketab toye site rasmii minix hast
<hasanhabibi> ilius: hamchenin :P
<hasanhabibi> everplays: *
<fvahid> everplays: albate english
<everplays> kollan ketab-e farsi SUCKS
<fvahid> everplays: na haji kheili khoob tarjome shode
<fvahid> everplays: man chon hamin ketab ro english ro khodam ino migam
<everplays> kheyli baide fvahid, damesh garm
<fvahid> toin ketab mifahmi process ha ro mifahmi filesystem i/o device
<fvahid> aliye
<fvahid> esmesh tarahi va piyade sazi system amel virast sevom
<fvahid> linus az viraste avalesh estefade kard va kernel ro nevesht
<fvahid> :)
<everplays> khoobe vase ashnayie kolli, yani vase start
<everplays> badesh bayad switch koni roo develop-e kernel :) na minix :D
<fvahid> everplays: na vase ashnaee koli na pishrafte tar az in harfast
<fvahid> ki inja midone interprocess cominucation chiye?
<fvahid> az che ravesh hayee estefade mishe
<fvahid> ina kheili moheme
 * hasanhabibi BRB
<hasanhabibi> everplays: ilius : internet shoma kahiran dochar navasan va ehianan DC va .. mishe ?
<everplays> hasanhabibi, man ke na
<ilius> hasanhabibi: are
<ilius> mtux: سلام مالزی :-D
<mtux> salam ilius =))
<ilius> mtux: خوبی؟
<mtux> ilius: ha, to chetori? mellat chetoran?
<ilius> mtux: khooob
<ilius> mtux: داریم نقل مکان می‌کنیم
<ilius> mtux: تو چه خبر؟ کار و بار خوبه؟
<mtux> ilius: koja mirin?
<mtux> ilius: man salamati, khube hame chi, dargire karaye passport o inam
<hasanhabibi> ilius: everplays : aha ok
<ilius> mtux: پس نرفتی هنوز
<mtux> na hanuz
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> man ru kde nemitunam be net vasl besham kasi mitune rahnemaeim kone ?
<fvahid> mahdi: az chetarigi mikhahi vasl beshi
<fvahid> adsl dial up?
<mahdi> fvahid: adsl
<mahdi> tanzimatesho baladam
<fvahid> mahdi: modem adsl dari dig?
<mahdi> ru vasl mishe
<mahdi> ru laptop
<mahdi> ru suse va fedora test kardam
<fvahid> mahdi: khob?
<fvahid> mahdi: moshkelet chiey?
<mahdi> fvahid: khob ke vasl nemishe dige be internet
<mahdi> fvahid: migam ha fagat ru kde in moshkelo daram ru noskhehaei ke ba gnome hastan be rahati connect misham
<fvahid> vagti google.com ro ping mikoni khoroji chiye?
<mahdi> khorujish ine ke vasl nist
<mahdi> time out mide
<fvahid> khoroji nemide ba time out mide kheili farg daran
<fvahid> mahdi: ip google ro miyare?
<mahdi> alan dagig yadam nist ke peygame dagigesh chie
<mahdi> fagat in time out yadam monde
<fvahid> mahdi: khob peygame dagigesh moheme
<mahdi> dar zemn man ru pc moshkeli nadaram fagat ru laptop intori mishe
<the-light> mahdi: DHCP connect mishi?
<fvahid> mahdi: age ip google ro beshnase yani moshkele dns nadari
<mahdi> PPPoE
<the-light> connection sakhti dakhel kde?
<fvahid> mahdi: chera pppeo ? mage adsl nadari?
<fvahid> :)
 * fvahid taajom mikone
 * fvahid taajob mikone
<mahdi> fvahid: khob mikham har bar khodesh otomatik vasl beshe dige
<fvahid> mahdi: ino bego be man ke aya khone modem dari?
<mahdi> are
<fvahid> mahdi: modem adsl
<mahdi> D-Link
<fvahid> ?
<fvahid> mahdi: modem adsl?
<mahdi> fvahid: bale modeme adsl
<fvahid> mahdi: che nayazi be pppoe dari pas?
<mahdi> fvahid: niazi nist ?
<fvahid> mahdi: shoma mikhahid wireless be modemetoon vasl beshid?
<mahdi> na ba cabl
<fvahid> mahdi: niyaz nist
<fvahid> mahdi: khoroji ino vasam begoo: ifconfig eth0
<mahdi> man az in dastura ax andakhtam
<mahdi> chejori besendam ?
<fvahid> mahdi: nemikhad, man mafhom ro migam khodet badan emal kon
<fvahid> mahdi: shoma bayad be computer ton ye ip bedid ye gatewy(hamoon ip modem) ye ip dns server (mese 8.8.8.8 ya 4.2.2.4 ya ip modem)
<fvahid> mahdi: marhale bad ine ke ip modem ro ping konid
<mahdi> bebinin alan ke modemo ba kabl vasl mikonam
<fvahid> mahdi: age dorost ping kard va age modem moshkel nadashte bashe be net vasl mishid
<mahdi> nemire to 192.168.0.1
<fvahid> mahdi: yani chi nemire?
<mahdi> manzor contorol panele modemo nemiare
<mahdi> to adress bar ke ip mizanam
<fvahid> mahdi: khob chon vase khodet ip dorost set nakardi
<fvahid> mahdi: shoma bayad ye ip toy renje ip modem vvase khodetoon set konid
<mahdi> bashe in karo mikonam natijaro migam
<fvahid> mahdi: age service dhcp toye modem run bashe modem khodesh be shoma ip mide
<mahdi> yani niazi be set kardane man nist ?
<fvahid> mahdi: age dhcp faal bashe na niyzi nist
<fvahid> mahdi: donbbale pppoe naro
<fvahid> mahdi: pppoe == point to point over ethernet :)
<fvahid> mahdi: pppoe == point to point portocol over ethernet :)
<fvahid> portocol ja oftad morede tavajohe everplays :)
<everplays> :)
<mahdi> fvahid: man ru gnome bedone hich moshkel va tanzime khasi vasl misham be nazareton chera ru kde in etefag miofte ?
<fvahid> mahdi: in masale aslan rabti be kde nadare
<mahdi> fvahid: akhe ru gnome moshkeli nist
<mahdi> be rahati fagat user va password midam va connect mishe
<fvahid> mahdi: be nazare man fargi nadare age dare dostan began ta manam yad begiram
<fvahid> gnome ba kde fargi nadare
<mahdi> fvahid: ye soale dige beporsam ?
<fvahid> mahdi: hatman
<mahdi> man noskhe jadide ubuntu nasb kardam
<mahdi> ru laptop
<fvahid> khob
<mahdi> vali ye bar boot mishe vali masalan 4 bar nemishe
<mahdi> bade inke to grub entekhab mikonam ru safhe siah mimune
<fvahid> mahdi: vaghti boot nemishe che etefaghi miofte?
<mahdi> to safhe siah mimune
<fvahid> mahdi: daghigan nemishe goft az chi hast mitoone az driver hat bashe
<fvahid> mahdi: belakhare ubuntu hastesh va hezarta bug
<mahdi> fvahid: :-)
<fvahid> mahdi: man khodam in ubuntu 11.4 ro nasb nakardam vali kheili ha bahash moshkel daran
<fvahid> +10
<mahdi> aga ye soale dige
<mahdi> laptop man 2 ta karte graphic dare
<fvahid> shoma az ubuntu 10.4 estefade konid chon long time support hastesh
<fvahid> mahdi: khob?
<mahdi> man alan 10.04 nasb kardam ru systemam
<mahdi> karte graphic yeki onboard va yeki ati hast
<mahdi> vagti drivere marbot be ati nasb mionam dige hengame bala omadan tasvir nadaram
<fvahid> mahdi: ye nokte az driver hay khode ubuntu estefade nakon bug daran
<fvahid> mahdi: az khode site ati filesho dl kon khodetoon nasb konid
<mahdi> ahan test mikonam
<fvahid> mahdi: chon man khodam in moshkel ro dashtam daghigan ati bood
<fvahid> mahdi: vali in moshkel ke goftid nemitoone dalilesh in bashe
<fvahid> mahdi: shayad ham bashe :)
<mahdi> fvahid: aga mamnon az lotfeton
<mahdi> vagtetono gereftam
<fvahid> khahesh mikonam
<everplays> fvahid, haji yadet bashe age taraf roo system-esh KDE dare kollan bayad begi moshkel az KDE-e :D
<fvahid> daghigan
<fvahid> yadam naboood
<navidmg> salam doostan
<fvahid> navidmg: salam
<navidmg> salam agha vahid
<navidmg> man y bug asasi roye ubuntu daram
<navidmg> mitunid komakam kunid?
<fvahid> navidmg: befarmaeed
<navidmg> man az hp pavilion dv3655ee estefade mikunam
<navidmg> dar kenare vista ubuntu 11.04 nasb kardam
<navidmg> vaghti mikham ba tuchscreen button balaye keyboard seda ro kam ya ziad kunam seda az controll kharej mishe ,
<navidmg> va be har nahviam ke betunam sedaro control kunam , system dg kar nemikune
<navidmg> va majbooram az shurtcut ha beram be terminal
<navidmg> va bevasile root, reboot kunam
<navidmg> albate roye 10.10 ham in moshkel ro dashtam, ke be hamin khater majboor shodam pak kunam ubunu ro
<fvahid> navidmg: on button ba driver karte seda control mishe
<fvahid> navidmg: ehtemalan moshkel az onjast
<navidmg> ba muse rahat seda bala paein mishe vali ba in kole system be ham mirize
<navidmg> rahe hali dare?
<fvahid> navidmg: bebin kasi ke driver ro minevise nemidone ke shoma ye button darid ke seda ro control mikone
<fvahid> navidmg: be nazare man az driver karte sedast
<fvahid> navidmg: be alsa ye nazari bendazi bad nist
<navidmg> ok pas hich rahe hali nadare
<navidmg> nemidunam , akhe in ubuntu.ir nazdike 6 mahe nemishe registar kard, nemishe az kasi porsid, roye system nasb kardam moshkeli nadashte vali moteasefane ma bahash moshkel darim...
<fvahid>  navidmg hamin be zehnam resid
<navidmg> mamnoon, sepas
<navidmg> movafagh bashid...
<fvahid> navidmg: khahesh mikonam
<azra> با سلام
<azra> من یک کاربر تقریبا تازه کار اوبونتو هستم
<azra> در رابطه با تنظیم V...p...n
<azra> چند سوال دارم؟
<azra> آیا کسی می تونه کمکم کنه؟
<azra> من pptp رو نضب کردم
<azra> و vpn رو تنظیم کردم
<azra> اما یک getway و Domain
<azra> می خواد
<azra> برای Domain
<azra> IP رو نوشتم
<azra> اما برای getway
<azra> چی باید بنویسم
<the-light> Gateway ro ip or domain i behet dadan ro bede azra
<azra> یعنی هردوش رو IP بزنم؟
<the-light> NT Domain ro khali bezar
<azra> in kar ro kardam ama baz ham vasl nemishe
<the-light> dakhel tik zadane chap o mschap o ... bayad moshkel dashte bashin pas
<azra> alan chi kar konam be nazaretun?
<azra> rastesh man nasb pptp ro ham az rooye ye site interneti khundam va anjam dadam
<azra> projeye payan doram dare bekhatere in tahrim ha az dast mire age natunam in ro rah bendazam bichare misaham
<azra> in chop va mschop ke goftid ro chetor check konam?
<azra> manzuram chap va mschap bppd
<azra> man alan negah kardam dar bakhshe advance chap va mschap har do tik darand doroste?
<AliTarihi> تا جایی که میدونم بله
<AliTarihi> توی بخش پیشرفته است
<azra> bale haman jast
<azra> har do tik darand
<azra> aya chize digari ra ham bayad chek konam?
<AliTarihi> اگه به شبکه ویندوزی متصل می خواید بشید، هر چی هست همونجاست
<AliTarihi>    یادم میاد یه مقداری حوصله می خواست. که تست بشه تنظیمات :)
<AliTarihi> فایروال هم نباید ببنده
<AliTarihi> وگرنه قطع می کنه
<azra> fayerwal ro az koja check konam?
<AliTarihi>  روی لینوکس نصب کردید یا نه
<AliTarihi> اگه باشه سرویس iptables
<AliTarihi> باید چک بشه. به صورت پیشفرض چیزی نداره :)
<AliTarihi> اگه قبلا تنظیم نشده مشکلی نیست
<azra> na man gablan tanzim nakardam
<AliTarihi> خب پس باید با همون تنظیمات کار کنید تا درست بشه
<azra> talasham ro mikonam. omidvaram dorost beshe
<azra> ama ye soal dige dar beyne doostan kasi ro ke baraye android barname neveshte bashe mishnasid?
<ilius> azra: #android
<azra> bale, system amel gushi haye google
<azra> man baraye projeye payan dore am bayad roye an barname nevisi konam
<azra> ama hameye manabe tahrim ast
<azra> ta 30 khordad ham bishtar vagt nadaram
<azra> in email man ast azra_tayebi@yahoo.com, mamnun misham age tunestid komaki konid kheili mamnun misham
<dark-sun> yo
 * dark-sun gije...
<saeed> hi evry body
<dark-sun> اوری بادی کیه؟ آقا سعید کارش داره!
<saeed> !!!!!!
<saeed> کسی از دوستان با وب مین آشنایی داره ؟
<saeed> البته آشنایی با مشکلات امنیتی هست
<saeed> ؟؟
<dark-sun> !ask | saeed
<lubotu3> saeed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<saeed> ok dear master
<dark-sun> وات د...؟
<saeed> میگم قضیه چیه ، کسی نیست یا دوستان اطلاع ندارن ؟
<saeed> تنکیو وری ماچ
<dark-sun> saeed: مستر سعید سوالتون رو بپرسین کسی انسر رو بدونه ریپلای می‌کنه
<saeed> خوب عزیزم اینجا کسی لطفی به ما نداره
<dark-sun> saeed: شما سوال رو بپرس همه می‌گن چقدر دوستت دارن
<saeed> من میخواستم امنیت وب مین رو بدونم اما انگار کسی کار نکرده
<dark-sun> saeed: امنیت وب مین رو بدونی؟ یعنی میخوای کلش رو واست توضیح بدن؟
<saeed> جناب خورشید تاریک شما خودتون با وب مین کار کردین ؟
<saeed> مشکلات امنیتش رو میخواستم بدونم
<saeed> در مورد خود وب مین و کاراییش اطلاع دارم اما میخواستم ببینم چه مشکلات امنیتی داره
<dark-sun> saeed: یعنی چی؟ یعنی سوالت اینجوریه: مشکلات امنیتی وب مین را نام برده و توضیح دهید؟
<saeed> بله
<dark-sun> saeed: این از اون سوالهاییه که کسی خوشش نمیاد جواب بده
<dark-sun> حداقل من خوشم نمی‌یاد
<dark-sun> یکم صبر کن شاید کسی پیدا شد جواب بده
<saeed> چرا ؟
<dark-sun> سوالت کلیه.
<dark-sun> و بیشتر موضوع تحقیقه تا سوال!
<saeed> نگاه کنید الان برای این که کسی به سیستم دسترسی نداشته باشه مجبور شدم دسترسی به اکانت روت رو روی یه آی پی قفل کنم
<saeed> اگر بدونم مشکلات امنیتی خاصی نداره نیازی به این همه ملاحضه کاری نیست
<saeed> تحقیق ؟
<dark-sun> دارک پیشنهاد می‌ده برای این قبیل سوالات از یک متخصص امور امنیتی شبکه کمک گرفته بشه
<saeed> از اون لحاظ
<saeed> شما خودتون استفاده کردین ؟
<dark-sun> نه
<saeed> آهان - خوب خیلی ممنون خورشید تاریک
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> کاری نکردم. :)
<saeed> فکر نکنم اینجا جواب درست درمونی در رابطه با وب مین گیرم بیاد
<saeed> چون خیلی ها با سرور کار نمیکنن
<dark-sun> ببین اگه کانالی چیزی داشته باشه اونجا بپرس
<saeed> از وقتی که در اختیارم قرار دادید تشکر میکنم
<saeed> حتما - برم جستجو کنم ببینم به چه چیزی خواهم رسید
<dark-sun> عاقبت جوینده یابنده بود
<saeed> بای
<dark-sun> بببببای بای
<dark-sun> من کرنل وانیلی درست کردم! الان باید ریست کنم.
<dark-sun> دعا کنین خوب شده باشه
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-13
<dark-sun> نمیدونم چرا احساس می‌کنم اوشکول شدم! نیم ساعته داره کامپایل می‌کنه این کرنل وانیلی رو
<matttttttttt> dark-sun: salam
<dark-sun> matttttttttt: yo matttttttttt
<dark-sun> matttttttttt: نصب کردم اسکویید رو
<matttttttttt> dark-sun: chetori?
<dark-sun> فقط یه مشکلی دارم باهاش
<dark-sun> اینکه موقع بوت انگار اجرا نمی‌شه خودکار
<dark-sun> یا من اشتباه می کنم
<dark-sun> گوود
<matttttttttt> are
<matttttttttt> dark-sun: ejrash kardi hala?
<dark-sun> من گوود هستم. هاو آر یو پلیز؟
<dark-sun> آره.
<matttttttttt> dark-sun: test gerefrt
<matttttttttt> dark-sun: fadat manam khobam
<matttttttttt> :)
<dark-sun> کانفیگش یکم اذیتم کرد ولی بالاخره راه افتاد
<matttttttttt> chetor bood kaaraayish?
<matttttttttt> barikalla
<dark-sun> خیلی خوشکله. دوستش دارم!
<dark-sun> مقسی
<matttttttttt> roo porte 3127?
<dark-sun> <3
<matttttttttt> dark-sun: ywc dear
<matttttttttt> <3
<matttttttttt> dark-sun: mitooni portesham avaz koni
<matttttttttt> roo harchi ke doost dari bezarish
<dark-sun> رو پورت ۳۱۲۸ تنظیمش کردم من
<dark-sun> همون دیفالت
<matttttttttt> ahan
<matttttttttt> are
<matttttttttt> 3128
<matttttttttt> sorry
<matttttttttt> khobe
<dark-sun> :)
<matttttttttt> man daram roo ACL kaar mikonam
<matttttttttt> ke age beshe mahshare
<dark-sun> ها؟
<dark-sun> اون چیه متیو؟
<dark-sun> من دارم یه کرنل وانیلی می‌پزم الان
<matttttttttt> access control list
<matttttttttt> :D
<dark-sun> سر شبی پختم طعم کله پاچه می‌داد. ریختمش دور
<matttttttttt> kernele vanilla?
<matttttttttt> :))
<dark-sun> آره
<matttttttttt> pas ye lahze sabr kon
<matttttttttt> mikham azat dastoore tabkh begiram
<matttttttttt> w8 a moment plz
<dark-sun> نه نه اصلا نمی‌شه
<dark-sun> دستور سر آشپزه!
<matttttttttt> :D
<matttttttttt> eee
<matttttttttt> barikalla
<matttttttttt> :D
<matttttttttt> dar kol bayad chi kaar kard yani?
<matttttttttt> :D
<dark-sun> بگذار سیبیلام رو بگذارم
<matttttttttt> begoo maa ham moghadamate kaar ro begirim
<matttttttttt> bashe agha moalem
<matttttttttt> :D
<dark-sun> [=:{)
<matttttttttt> :))
<matttttttttt> khob
<matttttttttt> :D
<matttttttttt> mifarmoodie
<matttttttttt> :D
<dark-sun> سرآشپز می‌گه کرنل خطرناکه! مخصوصا وانیلیش
<matttttttttt> bale...
<dark-sun> http://www.technotux.org/html/Sections-article63-p1.html
<dark-sun> راستش الان یه هفت هشت تا تب باز کردم
<dark-sun> از هر کدوم یه چیزی نیگاه می‌کنم می‌زنم!
<dark-sun> تازه کانفیگشم از روی کرنل قبلیه برداشتم که کرنل توزیع خودم بود
<dark-sun> سرشب کانفیگش رو دستی خودم دادم ولی خب خراب شد
<matttttttttt> eyval
<matttttttttt> hala 1 soal
<dark-sun> ها؟
<matttttttttt> behtare ke kernel ro be hale khodesh bezarim,ya inke toosh dast bebarimo bahash kaar konim?
<matttttttttt> ?
<dark-sun> بهتره اگه کار می‌کنه دستکاریش نکنیم
<dark-sun> ولی من دیدم بعد از این همه تجربه لینوکس صحیح نیست تجربه کامپایل کرنل نداشته باشم
<dark-sun> وا خاک عالم مردم چی می‌گن؟!!!!
<dark-sun> :D
<matttttttttt> =))
<matttttttttt> pas felan vase man zoode
<matttttttttt> :D
<matttttttttt> man dahanam boo vanil mide
<matttttttttt> :D
<dark-sun> ولی یه روز انجامش بده. مثل عروسی می‌مونه
<dark-sun> دیر انجامش بدی می‌ترشی!
<dark-sun> :D
<matttttttttt> :))
<matttttttttt> akhe bayad biam too dastan
<matttttttttt> ke bebinam ki be kie
<matttttttttt> :D
 * dark-sun az tuye dabe torshi sohbat mikone...
<matttttttttt> bad beram too aroosi
<matttttttttt> seda darim amma tasvir nist
<matttttttttt> :P
<dark-sun> بعله
<dark-sun> صدا و تصویر چیه؟
<matttttttttt> :D
<matttttttttt> dastanesh toolanie
<dark-sun> فیلم برداریش با خودم
<matttttttttt> badan migam behet sare forsat
<matttttttttt> :D
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> باشه
<matttttttttt> allan ye idea bede
<matttttttttt> man beram sare nakhesho begiram
<matttttttttt> ta tahe daastan beram
<matttttttttt> :D
<matttttttttt> balke 2 zaar baram bashe
<dark-sun> اول مرغ بوده یا تخم مرغ؟
<matttttttttt> farda rooz raftam khastegari nagan ke ubuntu balad nist
<matttttttttt> avval morgh bode
<matttttttttt> chon javabe elmi barash peida kardan
<dark-sun> آهان از اون لحاظ؟
<matttttttttt> albate avval khoroos boode
<matttttttttt> :D
<dark-sun> بابا حواست جمعه ها! باریک الله
<dark-sun> خب اوبونتو نصب کرده بیدی؟
<matttttttttt> are aziz
<dark-sun> آرچ نصب کن.
<matttttttttt> natty narwhal
<matttttttttt> arch?
<matttttttttt> az too makhazen?
<dark-sun> بعله
<matttttttttt> esmesho ziad didam
<dark-sun> بهت دید لینوکسی می‌ده
<matttttttttt> chie daghighan?
<matttttttttt> kernele?
<dark-sun> یه توزیع
<dark-sun> ولی همه چیزش رو خودت باید بسازی از تقریبا صفر!
<matttttttttt> yani allan ubuntu daram roo ubuntu nasb mishe
<matttttttttt> ya na?
<matttttttttt> oh
<matttttttttt> sakhte ke
<matttttttttt> :(
<dark-sun> دنبال آسونی هستی برو مکینتاش کار کن! کاربر لینوکس سختی نمی‌شناسه!
<dark-sun> سختی آدم رو بزرگ می‌کنه
<matttttttttt> :D
<dark-sun> من رو ببین چقدر کوچولو موندم... هورمون رشدم کم بوده
<matttttttttt> shookhi mikonam
<matttttttttt> :P
<dark-sun> منم شوخی کردم. ارثیه!
<dark-sun> :D
<matttttttttt> are manam namake ta'aam ziad tolid mikonam
<matttttttttt> babam dige poolesho nemide namake yod dar bekhare
<matttttttttt> :D
<matttttttttt> khodkafaa shodim
<dark-sun> آآآفرین
<matttttttttt> :D
<matttttttttt> aallan u arch ro nasbidi?
<dark-sun> نه! نصبیده بودم گذاشتمش کنار
<dark-sun> به زودی جنتو نصب می‌کنم
<matttttttttt> :-/
<dark-sun> سیستم جدید که بگیرم روی این قدیمیه جنتو می‌ریزم صفاااا
<matttttttttt> namana?
<dark-sun> gentoo
<matttttttttt> tozi'e inam?
<dark-sun> گفتم آرچ تقریبا صفره
<dark-sun> جنتو خود صفره!
<dark-sun> بله
<matttttttttt> :D
<matttttttttt> ajab
<dark-sun> خواستی کرنل بپزی اینم داشته باشی بد نیست.
<dark-sun> http://kernel.net/articles/how-to-compile-linux-kernel.html
<matttttttttt> akh joon
<matttttttttt> farda nahar kernel polo daram
<matttttttttt> :D
<matttttttttt> dare khosham miad
<matttttttttt> :D
<dark-sun> :))
<matttttttttt> in linke ke dadi bahale
<matttttttttt> :D
<matttttttttt> bad oonjayish be adam haal mide ke mipazi bad micheshi
<dark-sun> آره. بعد می‌بینی بوت نمی‌ شه!
<dark-sun> بعدش گریه می‌کنی
<dark-sun> مانیتور رو می‌شکونی
<dark-sun> بعد بابا میاد میگه چته بچه؟
<dark-sun> بعد تو میگی این کامپیوتره خره!
<matttttttttt> =)))))))))))))
<dark-sun> بقیش رو دیگه نمیشه بگم آفتاپیک میشه
<dark-sun> :o
<matttttttttt> aftapick?
<matttttttttt> :-/
<dark-sun> offtopic
<dark-sun> off topic
<dark-sun> یعنی نامربوط به لینوکس
<dark-sun> در اینجا
<matttttttttt> bale
<matttttttttt> i got it
<matttttttttt> any way.tnx
<dark-sun> یو آر ولکام
<dark-sun> مای انگلیش ایز گود این پرشین
<matttttttttt> تنکس دوود
<dark-sun> ali@jaguar ~/Desktop $ uname -r
<dark-sun> 2.6.38.6
<dark-sun> yessss
<omid__> سلام.من قبلن کوبونتو رو از طریق وووبی و داخل ویندوز نصب کرده بودم و بعد اشتباهن پارتیشنی که توش کوبونتو نصب بود رو فرمت کردم.حالا هربار که میخوام وارد ویندوز بشم در بوت لودر گزینه ی کوبونتو هم وجود داره ولی کاری نمیکنه.وقتی به سراغ تنظیمات بو
<omid__> the-light جان خوبی؟ در باره این مشکل تجربه ای داشتی تاحالا؟
<the-light> omid__: bayad bootloader windows ro edit konin ke Kubuntu nayad dakhelesh, ya bootloader ro fix konin ba cd ish
<omid__> the-light من الان سوزه 11.4 هم نصب دارم و اون گراب داره واسه خودش وقتی وارد ویندوز میشم از طریقش بوت لودر ویندوز میاد.تنها کاری که من تونستم از طریق تنظیمات بوت لودر ویندوز بکنم این بود که زمان الاف شدن بوت لودر رو در حد 1 ثانیه برسونم.ولی اصلن گزینه 
<the-light> age opensuse darin ke bayad grub jaygozin bootloader e windows shode bashe
<omid__> خوب متاسفانه بعد از اینکه از گراب سوزه ویندوز رو انتخاب میکنم دوباره بوت لودر آشنای ویندوز میاد که توش یک گزینه کوبونتو هم هست که اصلن کار نمیکنه.دلیلش رو هم بالا توضیح دادم.
<omid> the-light من دیس شدم.به نظرتون ریکاوری ویندوز باعث حذف کوبونتو از بوت لودر هم میشه؟
<the-light> omid: hamunja ke sanie ro 1 kardin, ye gozin edit dare, ghesmate kubuntu bayad pak beshe
<omid> the-light باور کنید تو همونجا چیزی به اسم کوبونتو دیده نمیشه.
<omid> the-light به نظر شما با ریکاوری ویندوز این مساله حل میشه؟
<the-light> omid: bootloader ro fix konin ehtemalan mishe, ama badesh bayad grub recovery konin baraye opensuse
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<alabd> aleikom salam WhiteCrow1
<WhiteCrow1> alabd: salamat bashi
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
<ehsan> kde 4.6.2 freaze when i resize windows. i use oxygen transparent and debian.
<ehsan> but compiz work fine
<hossein> سلام
<hossein> exit
<am_> سلام
<Nu^253r> salam am_
<am_> روی سیستم ۶۴ بیتی بهتره ۳۲ بیت نصب بشه یا ۶۴ بیت؟
<am_> Nu^253r: سلام :)
<Nu^253r> hardotash mishe am_
<Nu^253r> vali benazare man 64 nasb koni behtare
<Nu^253r> chon ke az dastorate makhsose 64bit mitoni bahre bebeari
<am_> Nu^253r: من قبلا ۳۲ بیت نصب می کردم ولی ۱۱٫۰۴ رو ۶۴ بیت نصب کردم. احساس می کنم ۳۲ بیت سبکتر و سریعتر بود
<Nu^253r> hmm?
<Nu^253r> shayad moshkel az khode 11.04 bashe am_
<am_> نمی دونم
<Nu^253r> to sorat tasiri makosi nadare
<am_> شما ۱۱٫۰۴ رو نصب کردی؟
<am_> برا شما سرعتش نسبت به نسخه های قبلی چطور بود؟
<am_> Nu^253r: ؟
<Nu^253r> man khodam debian daram
<Nu^253r> ubuntu nadaram
<am_> Nu^253r: ۶۴ بیت نصب می کنم باید تنظیمات خاصی انجام بدم؟
<Nu^253r> vali man opensuse 32 va 64 ke dashtam
<Nu^253r> 64 rahat ar bood
<Nu^253r> am_ `' na tanzime khasi nemikhad
<Nu^253r> mesle hamonone
<Nu^253r> shayad moshkele az khode 11.04 bashe
<am_> Nu^253r: شاید
<am_> Nu^253r: یممنون یه سوال د
<am_> دیگه
<Nu^253r> khahesh
<Nu^253r> befarma am_
<Nu^253r> age tonestam javab midam
<am_> Nu^253r: راه اندازی که تو قسمت hardware driver پیشنهاد میکنه همون درایور اختصاصیه که انویدیا یا ای تی آی منتشر می کنن؟
<am_> Nu^253r: چون نوشته proprietary driver
<Nu^253r> mishe farsi ba english ghati nakoni
<Nu^253r> systemam ghati mikoni in dotaro baham minevisi
<am_> Nu^253r: OK! :)
<am_> Nu^253r: دوباره بگم؟
<Nu^253r> na fahmidam
<am_> Nu^253r: un driveri ke to ghesmate "additional driver" pishnahad mikone hamun drivere ekhtesasie nvidia ya ati hast?
<Nu^253r> age enveshte proprietary driver
<Nu^253r> are hamonast
<Nu^253r> open source nist
<am_> Nu^253r: chon neveshteh: Proprietary driver
<am_> Nu^253r: پس چه فرقی میکنه که همونو نصب کنیم یا بریم از انویدیا یا ای تی آی دانلود کنیم؟ چون بعضی ها این کارو میکنن
<Nu^253r> farghesh ineke kheili age opensource nabashe
<Nu^253r> estefade nemikonan
<am_> Nu^253r: نه! منظورم اینه اونو نصب نمیکنن به جاش میرن از یسایت انویدیا یا ای تی آی دانلود و نصب می کنن
<Nu^253r> bayad begam nemidonam am_
<am_> Nu^253r: خیلی پرسیدم!‌ممنون
<am_> Nu^253r: لطف کردید :)
<Nu^253r> man az driver haye khode debian estefade kardam, ta hala be moshkeli bar nkhordam magar cart wifi ke support nemishe
<am_> Nu^253r: متشکرم
<am_> Nu^253r: :)
<Nu^253r> chera gir dadi be driver haye gheyre opensource?
<am_> Nu^253r: جایی خوندم که عملکرد و قدرت اونا بهتره
<Nu^253r> nemidonam am_
<Nu^253r> vali opensource behtare benazare man ta male khodeshon
<am_> Nu^253r: چرا؟
<Nu^253r> shayad karaish behtar bashe vali bazam opensource yechize digast
<am_> Nu^253r: آره خوب یه جور حمایته دیگه
<am_> Nu^253r: وقتتونو گرفتم. خیلی ممنونم
<Nu^253r> khahehs mikonam
<Nu^253r> kari nakardam
<am_> Nu^253r: خدانگهدار :)
<Nu^253r> pirooz bashi
<Nu^253r> bedroud
<manama> salam
<manama> kasi teamviewer ro compile kardeh :-/
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
 * WhiteCrow1 jon khodam KDE pir am kard
<Sam___> salam man ye soal dashtam
<Sam___> salam man ye soal dashtam
<Sam___> salam man ye soal dashtam
<Sam___> salam man ye soal dashtam
<Sam___> salam man ye soal dashtam
<Sam___> salam man ye soal dashtam
<Sam___> salam man ye soal dashtam
<Sam___> salam man ye soal dashtam
<Sam___> salam man ye soal dashtam
<Sam___> kasi nist javabe mano bede
<Sam___> salam
<WhiteCrow1> Sam___: !ask
<WhiteCrow1> Sam___: soalet ro bepors
<Sam___> chejori mishe to pidgin ba webcam kar kard
<narcislinux> !help | Sam___
<lubotu3> Sam___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<narcislinux> :|
<WhiteCrow1> Sam___: ? eton ro lotfan to chanal beporsid na khososi
<Sam___> chejori mishe to pidgin ba webcam kar kard
<Sam___> chashp
<Sam___> bebakhshid
<Sam___> chejori mishe to pidgin ba webcam kar kard
<WhiteCrow1> Sam___: miri az menu conversation  > media va baghi e kar ha ro anjam midi be sharti ke taraf e moghabel ham web dashte bashe
<Sam___> chejori mishe to pidgin ba webcam kar kard
<WhiteCrow1> Sam___: chand mah e bedonia omadi ? sabr kon ? ajale dari boro khodet google kon in ja omadi baiad sabr koni
<Sam___> akhe mideia hamash       ghare faale taraf moghabelam web cam dare]
<Sam___> chashp
<WhiteCrow1> Sam___: ide i nadaram
<Sam___> chi
<Sam___> aha
<alabd> Sam___:  moshkel chie ?salam
<fvahid> Sam___: on yahoo pidgin doesnt support webcam
<Sam___> khob az che baranameie estefade konam ke to yahoo webcam suport kone
<Sam___> khob az che baranameie estefade konam ke to yahoo webcam suport kone
<fvahid> Sam___: only for XMPP/GMail.
<Sam___> baraye yahoo mikham
<fvahid> Sam___: sabr konid
<Sam___> merci
<fvahid> Sam___: in link gofte chejoor yahoo messenger ro nasb koni
<fvahid> http://www.technixupdate.com/download-yahoo-messenger-for-ubuntu-linux-with-webcam-voice-chat-photo-sharing-support/
<Sam___> merci
<fvahid> Sam___: khahesh mikonam dorost shod?
<Sam___> allan aval bayad pidgin nasb konam khabaresho midam khily lotf kardim
<mahdavi> salam be hame
<Nu^253r> salam mahdavi
<mahdavi> Nu^253r: salam aziz
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: ping
<mahdavi> everplays: ping
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi: salam dada gol
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: salam az ma
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi: chetori ? delam barat tang shode bod
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: dell be dell rah dare
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi: sorry baiad in modat bet tell mizadam o halet ro miporsidam
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: che khabar? inja cheghadr sakete?
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: parsal intor nabod?
<WhiteCrow1> eyyyy chi begam , gnome3 omad VGA am tarakid omadam ro kde asab am khord shod e va digar hich
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi: dg in ham 1 no eshe dg
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi: tamom shod be slamati ?
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: are
<Nu^253r> hamaton az xchat estefade mikonin?!
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: Empathy Internet Messaging
<WhiteCrow1> ha
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi: ha
<WhiteCrow1> Nu^253r: konversation
<WhiteCrow1> ?!
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: bebakhshid ba shoma nabodam
<WhiteCrow1> :)
<mahdavi> Nu^253r: Empathy Internet Messaging
<Nu^253r> aha mamnon
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi: be salamati khili khoshhal am , khabar e khobi bod
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: salamat bashi
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: VGA ye 5670 begir
<mahdavi> bad nist
<mahdavi> Nu^253r: khahesh mikonam
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi: ATI
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: are
<mahdavi> markesham be nazaram sapphaire bad nist
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: hodode 120-130
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi: hamin ati pir am karde  alan 4870 DDR5 1 G daram pir am karde
<WhiteCrow1> etefaghan in ham sapphaire e
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: 4870 ke alie
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi: ro linux khob ni
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: aha
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi: bia MSG 1 min
<mahdavi> WhiteCrow1: ok
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
<tHr> salam dustan
<tHr> vase rasm SSADM DFD to ubuntu barnamei soragh darin?
<tHr> lotfan komakam konin
<Nu^253r> in chiye?
<Nu^253r> salam
<Nu^253r> tHr`' to http://www.linuxalt.com/ injaro didi?
<tHr> <Nu^253r>na nadide budam dust aziz!
<tHr> <Nu^253r>inja mitunam narmafzari to in zamine peida konam?
<Nu^253r> osolan are tHr
<Nu^253r> narmafzaret dar che mozeiye?
<tHr> <Nu^253r>dar zamine mohandesi narmafzar va keshidan ssadm data flow diagram
<Nu^253r> moadele windows ro dari tHr ?
<Nu^253r> to onja ye search bokon
<tHr> <Nu^253r>are 1 narmafzar gadimi soragh daram esmesh select hast!
<tHr> <Nu^253r>albate man 1 narmafzare khub vase linux peida kardam vali crackesh ro nadaram!
<tHr> <Nu^253r>esmesh business process visual architect hast va poolie
<Nu^253r> to torrent gashti?
<tHr> <Nu^253r>na ta hala az torrent estefade nakardam!!
<tHr> <Nu^253r>chetor mitoonam search konam?
<Nu^253r> kare khasi nadare torrent tHr
<Nu^253r> aval ye client mikhay
<Nu^253r> bad to sitehaye mokhtalef mitoni search koni
<Nu^253r> mesle thepiratebay.com
<tHr> <Nu^253r>vase client vuze khube?
<Nu^253r> alaf bayad be dahane bozi shirin biyad tHr
<Nu^253r> man deluge estefade mikonam
<tHr> <Nu^253r>chon shoma ba tajrobe hastin azatoon porsidam
<Nu^253r> man khodam ktorrent estefade mikardam
<Nu^253r> vali deluge ro bishtar tarjih midam
<Nu^253r> alanam az on estefade mikoanm
<Nu^253r> tHr`'
<Nu^253r> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Office/Scheduling/Business-Process-Visual-ARCHITECT-14879.shtml
<Nu^253r> in be dard mikhore?
<tHr> <Nu^253r>mamnun dust aziz omidvaram be dardam bokhore in fek konam serial nemikhad na?
<Nu^253r> na in open source hastesh engar
<Nu^253r> 139mb hajmeshe
<Nu^253r> ye bash script hast
<tHr> <Nu^253r> vali mesle inke paieen neveshte 30-days trial
<tHr> <Nu^253r> manam version 4 ro daram vali moge exporte file noskhe trial ro mindaze ro diagram
<Nu^253r> vase windows crack shodast hast
<Nu^253r> http://crackzone.net/data/Business_process_visual_architect_me_4.0_key_generator-bee5b738bd.html
<saeed> az rational rose nemishe estefadeh kard ?
<tHr> <Nu^253r>man in crack ro downloadd kardam vali mesle inke virus bud!!!
<Nu^253r> Nod32 dari?
<tHr> <saeed>mishe to linux azash estefade kard?
<saeed> thr:crackzone crack hash motaba hastan
<tHr> <Nu^253r>bale
<saeed> thr:crackzone crack hash motabar hastan
<Nu^253r> nod gir mide
<saeed> thr: chera az rational rose estefadeh nemikoni
<Nu^253r> be khieli chiza
<Nu^253r> tHr`' alan to windows hasti?
<tHr> <Nu^253r>na alan linuxan
<Nu^253r> tHr`' bebin saeed chi mige
<tHr> <saeed> rational rose noskhe linuxi ham dare?
<tHr> <saeed>mishe bahash ssadm dfd rasm kard?
<saeed> ba rational mituni mojezeh ham bokoni ro dastesh naumadeh hanuz
<saeed> vali man windowsish ro didam
<saeed> bayad search koni bebini linuxi ham dareh ya na
<Nu^253r> http://www.osalt.com/rational-rose
<saeed> maleh ibm hast
<tHr> <saeed>ok vali in hame project linuxi ba chi ebteda shabihsazi mishe?
<saeed> www.ibm.com/software/rational
<saeed> man akhe linux kar nistam nemidunam ageh windows dari boro rational nasb kon ke man hanuz ro dasteh chizi nadidam
<tHr> <saeed>shoma bahash ssadm dfd diagram rasm kardi?
<tHr> <saeed>chon neveshte uml migam ssadm dfd ro ham support mikone?
<saeed> dfd baleh vaghti chizi uml bekeshe o tahlil koneh o code generate koneh dg dfd kari nadareh barash
<saeed> ageh mikhay esmeh mano high light koni inturi benevi : saeed: inturi benevisi highlight nemishe <saeed>
<saeed> http://www.ilovefreesoftware.com/26/programming/download-ibm-rational-modeler-free-create-uml-models.html
<tHr> saeed:ok
<tHr> saeed: alan highlight shod?
<saeed> yes
<saeed> thr, inja ham 1 seri barnameh sabok tar hast ke mituni bebini http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4RZfBVBVr1wJ:www.download32.com/uml-dfd-and-e-r-diagram-software-freeware-program.html+rational+rose+ibm+uml+dfd+ssadm+download&cd=6&hl=fr&ct=clnk&gl=fr&client=firefox-a&source=www.google.fr
<tHr> saeed:mamnun az lotfet dust aziz
<saeed> khahesh
<saeed> open source bash ta open source ha komaket konan ;)
<saeed> yadet nareh ageh farda ham kasi o chizi shudi open source bashi
<Nu^253r> freesoftware behtare
<saeed> movafagh bashi
<saeed> free ayandeh nadareh vali open ayandeye behtari dareh
<Nu^253r> opensource taze rah endakhtan
<Nu^253r> fsf kheili vaghte dare kar mikone
<saeed> tazeh
<saeed> 1!!!!
<Nu^253r> nesbat be fsf are tazast
<saeed> fek konam az avalin os ke open source bud ro shoma 1 searchi bokonid bad nabashe
<Nu^253r> he Free Software Foundation (FSF) is a non-profit corporation founded by Richard Stallman on 4 October 1985
<saeed> khub hala open chi ?
<Nu^253r> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source_movement#Brief_History
<saeed> alabteh ghedmatesh mohem nis mohem karaeesh hast ke vaghti open bashe komak mikoneh ke project rushd koneh vali free bashe faghat 1 kareh ensan dustaneh kardin ke ziad ham kari nakhahad kard
<Nu^253r> saeed fsf ham sourcesh azade
<Nu^253r> free as in speach not as in beer
<saeed> mituneh nabashe !
<saeed> mituneh free bashe vali open nabashe
<Nu^253r> gpl male fsf hastesh
<Nu^253r> be on migan freeware
<Nu^253r> na free software
<saeed> bebin masayel ro chera ghati mikoni
<Nu^253r> gnu male fsf hast
<saeed> gpl 1 chizeh dg has
<Nu^253r> man daram migam fsf
<Nu^253r> freesoftware
<Nu^253r> tahala fsf ro shenidi?
<saeed> ey baba shoma linuxi ha to develop biain mibinid ke che khabreh
<Nu^253r> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Software_Foundation
<saeed> shoma developer hastin ?
<Nu^253r> na
<saeed> khub pas 1 searchi bokonid dar moredeh free o open
<Nu^253r> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software_community
<saeed> kari ham be gnu o gpl o ... nadashteh bashin
<Nu^253r> Free software, software libre or libre software is software that can be used, studied, and modified without restriction, and which can be copied and redistributed in modified or unmodified form either without restriction, or with minimal restrictions only to ensure that further recipients can also do these things and that manufacturers of consumer-facing hardware allow user modifications to their hardware.
<Nu^253r> in freesoftware hast
<Nu^253r> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software
<saeed> !
<saeed> be man migin free chie :D
<Nu^253r> injaro khondi?!
<saeed> ok man alan az taskam aghab daram mouftam va bayad ta sob code mardom ro tahvil bedam baraye bahs bezarin 1 vaghteh dg
<Nu^253r> opensource ro vase in ovordan ke mardom az freesoftware mitarsidan
<Nu^253r> fekr mikardan nemishod befroishish
<Nu^253r> free be maniye azadi hast, na be maniye majani
<Nu^253r> inam farsish
<Nu^253r> http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/نرم‌افزار_آزاد
<Nu^253r> narmafzare azad saeed ;)
<saeed> mishe mano high light nakonid arz kardam ke bayad kar konam alan
<saeed> bezarin 1 vaghteh dg
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-14
 * Nu^253r is away: Natural Born Lagger
<ehsan> kwin freeze when i resize windows and use oxygen transparent
<Nu^253r> is that a question or a statement ehsan ?
<ehsan> question
<ehsan> why?
<ehsan> how to resolve?
<ehsan> compiz work fine
<Nu^253r> change oxygen transparent maybe
<ehsan> you mean use oxygen classic
<Nu^253r> idk, use what ever, ur question is vague
<Nu^253r> and also try googling
<ehsan> mobham nist ke vaghti oxygen transparent ro estefade miikonam
<ehsan> vaghti mikham windows ro resize konam
<ehsan> freeze mishe
<ehsan> vali to compiz injoori nist
<Nu^253r> in ehtemalan ye bug yejaish
<Nu^253r> to log yenigah bokon
<Nu^253r> bebin che peyghami mide
<ehsan> az xorg erroe mide
<Nu^253r> to log ro ye nigah bokon ehsan shayd ye null pointer bashe,
<Nu^253r> to google search kardi vasash?
<ehsan> are be chiz khasi naresidam
<ehsan> vali az to irc kubuntu porsidam
<ehsan> goftan shayad bage
<ehsan> bag = bug
<Nu^253r> are ehtemalesh ziyade, ye bug bashe
<Nu^253r> man xfce estefade mikonam khodam kamtar dard sar dashte
<Nu^253r> footprint kamtari ham dare
<KaVeH_> سلام
<KaVeH_> من حدود یه هفتست
<KaVeH_> usage
<KaVeH_> سی پی یو م حداقل ۶۰ درصده
<KaVeH_> نمی دونستم برای چی
<KaVeH_> اما امروز فهمیدم
<KaVeH_> توی سیناپتیک و سافتویر سنتر
<KaVeH_> نمیذاره کاری کنم
<KaVeH_> و میگه
<KaVeH_> apt-get
<KaVeH_> در حال اجراست
<KaVeH_> cpu
<KaVeH_> رو هم که نگاه کردم
<Nu^253r> KaVeH_ `' to top load cpu chande?
<KaVeH_> apt-get
<KaVeH_> خوب معلوم نیست
<KaVeH_> رنگاش بده
<KaVeH_> اما
<KaVeH_> apt-get
<KaVeH_> اوله
<Nu^253r> khob bezan
<Nu^253r> ps a | grep apt-get
<Nu^253r> bad killesh kon
<Nu^253r> PID ro ke peyda kardi bokoshesh
<Nu^253r> vali bayad ba su in karo bokoni
<KaVeH_> PID kodoomeshe?
<KaVeH_> chetor killesh konam?
<Nu^253r> on adade
<KaVeH_> khob
<Nu^253r> bezan kill add
<Nu^253r> bezan kill adad **
<Nu^253r> jolo kill adad ro bezan
<KaVeH_> ok
<Nu^253r> KaVeH_ `' to shell bezan uptime
<KaVeH_> nevesht no such process
<Nu^253r> load ro behet mige
<KaVeH_> khob oon load chie?
<Nu^253r> mizan bar roye systemto neshon mide KaVeH_
<Nu^253r> 12:53:33 up 13:17, 10 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.07, 0.09
<Nu^253r> age bala bashe yani ziyad be systemed dare feshar miyad
<KaVeH_> alan bara man neveshte 1.02 , 1.09 , 1.05
<KaVeH_> yani che?
<Nu^253r> yani khieli balast
<KaVeH_> khob manam moshkelam hamine
<Nu^253r> ba user mamoli miyay ya ba root?
<KaVeH_> chekar konam?
<KaVeH_> mamooli dige
<Nu^253r> to shell bezan top
<KaVeH_> zadam
<Nu^253r> kodom barname bala gharar dare
<KaVeH_> apt-get
<KaVeH_> oonja PID
<KaVeH_> sh fargh dare
<KaVeH_> PID apt-get fargh dare
<Nu^253r> ye shell dige baz kon
<KaVeH_> ok
<Nu^253r> bezan su
<Nu^253r> ta root shi
<Nu^253r> bad bezan kill -9 pid apt-get
<KaVeH_> bash: kill: apt-get: arguments must be process or job IDs
<KaVeH_> ok shod
<Nu^253r> in javabo dad?!
<KaVeH_> mer30
<KaVeH_> are
<Nu^253r> ok khahehs
<KaVeH_> vali dorost shod
<Nu^253r> ok be salmati
<KaVeH_> hala dallesh chi bood?
<KaVeH_> *dalilesh
<Nu^253r> nemidonam
<KaVeH_> ohoom
<KaVeH_> tashakkor
<Nu^253r> to history shell ye nigah bokon KaVeH_
<Nu^253r> hamchenin ip table va log haye system
<Nu^253r> pirooz bashi KaVeH_
<KaVeH_> Nu^253r: tnx
<Nu^253r> khahehsh mikonam :)
<SAEED> kasi hast ke ashna baraye kharideh laptop lenovo dashteh bashe
<sadegh> سلام
<dast53> سلام
<sadegh> آیا لینوکس فقط برنامه نویسیه؟
<dast53> kasi hast ke ba ubuntu tooneste bashe televisione digital ro rah bendaze? ( Digital TV (DVB) in ubuntu )
<sadegh> من شنیدم که نصب برنامه ها خیلی سخته. تازه من نه جایی خوندم یا جایی نشنیدم که کارت تلویزیون رو روی اوبونتو نصب کنند!!!!!1
<dast53> خب اگه فقط بخواهی به شنیده هات اکتفا کنی بهتره کامپیوتر رو خاموش کنی بندازی دور !!!!
<sadegh> باشه . می گم تاحالا خودم امتحان نکردم.
<sadegh> ایمیل من اینه:www.mohebbi_sadegh@yahoo.com
<sadegh> تو ایمیلت چیه؟
<sadegh> راستش رو بخوای من تا حالا لینوکس کار کردم اما اوبونتو رو نه.
<sadegh> سلام
<sadegh> سریع جواب بده0
<sadegh> خوابی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<sadegh> سلام
<sadegh> hello
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl | خبر: جشن انتشار http://goo.gl/zK3qJ
<dark-sun> یو
<dark-sun> nkh: سلاااام رفییق مهربون
<dark-sun> nkh: خوووبی؟
<nkh> dark-sun: Saalaam Refigh mokhLesim! Khobi?!
<dark-sun> ilius: یالله رفیق مهربون قدیمی :) خوبی سعید جون؟
<dark-sun> nkh: شکر خدا. خوبم
<nkh> :)
<dark-sun> کسی اینجا هست برنامه نویسی وب سایت (بخوانید: وب دولپمنت) کار کرده باشه؟ یه ایده میخوام تو این حیطه که سوادم رو محک بزنم
<dark-sun> یه چیز *خوب* و ساده.
<dark-sun> که زیاد سخت نباشه، به لینوکسم ربط داشته باشه خوبه
<dark-sun> که او.پی‌ها ناراحت نشن!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> کلا کانال مزخرفیه اینجا! یعنی چجوری بگم... اصلا ولش کن. ارزش گفتن نداره!
<narcislinux> :) ajab
<Nu^253r> chera badesh omad az inja?
<nkh> aliva: Aaaaaaaaaaaa Salam YaRoooo :D
<narcislinux> Nu^253r:  dalayele rohi shayad
<Nu^253r> shayad idk
<narcislinux> sokot shayad
<aliva> nkh: علیک جیگر
<aliva> اقا من نمی‌تونم به irc.gnome.org وصل بشم (چند روزه) می‌خام ببینم شما می‌تونین؟
<Nu^253r> man vasl shodam
<Nu^253r> vali az iran na ha
<Nu^253r> aliva `' engar vase iran portasho baste
<Nu^253r> :s
<Nu^253r> ba ye bnc vasl sho
<aliva> ای ریدم به این زندگی!
<Nu^253r> http://geekbouncer.co.uk/request.php
<aliva> با دیال‌اپ فقط پیوندها خوب باز مشه
<Nu^253r> niyazi nist aliva inghadar graphical beshi ke
<Nu^253r> boro onja aliva ye bnc begi vase khodet age on javab nadad
<Nu^253r> ye shell begir
<aliva> Nu^253r: قبلنا از شل میکس گرفتم مشکل اینه که کلا سرعتم کمه بخام یه چیزی هم توی راه قرار بدم دیگه نور علی نور می‌شه
<Nu^253r> shellmix ke alan paene dobare:(
<Nu^253r> bnc mage kheili sorato miyare paeen aliva ?
<aliva> Nu^253r: الان می‌گیرم بت می‌گم
<McPels> ‏‫دوستان لطف کنید یه نرم افزار برای فرمت کردن درست و حسابی معرفی کنید!
<Nu^253r> format kardan chi drive?
<McPels> Nu^253r: هارد اکسترنال!
<Nu^253r> brb
<McPels> Nu^253r: معمولی فرمتش کردم (fat)حالا دیگه ویندوز نمیشناسدش!
<nkh> McPels: chejuri mamooli format kardi ? :-/
<McPels> کلیک راست --> فرمت
<McPels> nkh: خوب چی کار کنم؟
<nkh> McPels: too linux ? :-/
<McPels> nkh: اره دیگه!
<nkh> McPels: اوبونتو ؟ احیانا اون گزینه آخرشو نزدی؟ اونم فت هه ها!
<McPels> nkh:  Ubuntu 10.11 (known as AriOS 2.0)!
<McPels> nkh: منظورم 10.10 بود!
<nkh> McPels: ببین دو تا فت داره، فت با انکریپشن هم داره ، اونو نباید بزنی
<McPels> :-D
<McPels> nkh: بابا کدوم تیک؟
<nkh> McPels: badesham ba Disk utility e Gnome Ya GParted forat kon in malloom nist chie :D
<nkh> McPels: تیک نداره! ۴ تا گزینه میاد واسه فرمت، دو تا فت داره ، اونکه انکریپشن داره رو نزن!
<McPels> nkh: خب همین کارا کردم!
<SAEED> ba hirenc partition bandi kon
<Nu^253r> ba fdisk ya gparted emtehan kardi McPels ?
<McPels> Nu^253r: نه هنوز!
<Nu^253r> khob ye emtehan bokon
<McPels> Nu^253r: اخه مشکل اینه که (چرا) فلش ممری را همون جوری فرمت کردم ویندوز شناخت!
<Nu^253r> alan ubuntu nemishnase?
<McPels> Nu^253r: لینوکسیا همه میشناسند! وفتی میدم دست بچه ها میگند ماونت نمیکنه!
<McPels> Nu^253r: البته خودم هم روی ویندوز تست کردم!
<SAEED> mcpels: hardet western digital hast ?
<Nu^253r> chandjaye mokhtalef emtehan kardi maour ?
<McPels> SAEED: na
<McPels> Nu^253r: اره
<nkh> McPels: 99.9% encrypted kardi havaset nabude :-"
<Nu^253r> peygham ke mide chiye McPels ?
<nkh> McPels: anyWay ye bar ba Gparted format kon bebin ok mishe ?
<McPels> nkh: اخه گزینه ی فرمت غیر فعاله!
<nkh> McPels: ! safe remove kon daresh biar dobare bezan
<nkh> McPels: fa@aal mishe ? bebin miTuni toosh file besazi ?
<SAEED> mcpels: che markie hardet ?
<McPels> SAEED: verico
<Nu^253r> ba su bayad formatesh koni
<Nu^253r> sudo fdisk /dev/sd*
<Nu^253r> ino emtehan kon
<McPels> برم تو ویندوز تست کنم بیام!
<McPels> nkh: حل شد!
<McPels> nkh: ولی به سبک ویندوزی!
<nkh> McPels: :-?
<Omid> salaam
<dark-sun> سلام که سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-15
 * dark-sun dare 1 joghd ro donbal mikone... *feet*  *feet*  *feet* ...
<psychicist__> maniye joghd chiye?
<dark-sun> psychicist__: owl
<psychicist__> dark-sun: thanks
<dark-sun> psychicist__: yw
<psychicist__> I'm still learning, I wonder how to increase my vocabulary
<dark-sun> psychicist__: it won't be hard, Persian doesn't have a big vocabulary.
<dark-sun> as you know, "lion", "faucet"  and "milk" are called "shir"
<psychicist__> dark-sun: I can already understand quite a bit, but even after learning a few thousand words I often come across words that I don't know yet when reading web pages
<psychicist__> yes
<dark-sun> psychicist__: of course, being master in a language takes a while.
<dark-sun> I always hold a dictionary with myself (running) while I'm reading English web pages :)
<psychicist__> :)
<dark-sun> running on my laptop i mean
<psychicist__> I really like the persian language, it also serves as a useful input for hindi/urdu
<psychicist__> so I can use all words I learn in persian in my own language
<dark-sun> what's your mother tongue?
<psychicist__> I am dutch of indian origin, so I grew up speaking dutch, hindi (and bhojpuri, an east indian language)
<dark-sun> that's amazing. It's said that people who learn two languages in childhood became more smart
<psychicist__> I think it helps quite a bit
<dark-sun> sure
<psychicist__> at school I also learned many languages
<psychicist__> people often wonder how I can speak so many of them, but it becomes easier when you already know a few
<dark-sun> that's great
<dark-sun> I like to speak in other languages other than English, but I don't have time for learning. maybe one day after retirement!
<dark-sun> :)
<psychicist__> :)
<dark-sun> by the way, I'm 25 now
<psychicist__> I didn't learn any new ones after high school, only persian
<psychicist__> I'm 31
<dark-sun> that's the point! looks like as we grow older, we have less time for ourselves.
<dark-sun> do you agree with me?
<psychicist__> I agree, that's a certainty
<psychicist__> study, work, family and a lot of other things have to be dealt with, so you can't always do the other things you really want to do anymore
<psychicist__> there is simply no time for it
<dark-sun> that's right
<dark-sun> it's almost morning here, time to get back to coffin...
<dark-sun> bye every1
 * dark-sun flys away >:E
<hale> salam
<hale> man mikham file hamo az ubuntu share konam
<hale> share between win7 va ubuntu10.4
<hale> donbale chi bayad basham
<hale> ?
<fvahid> hale: salam
<hale> sghl
<fvahid> hale: shoma bayad samba ro nasb konid
<hale> hi
<fvahid> hale: apt-get install samba
<hale> man ubuntu live daram
<hale> ok
<fvahid> hale: age khasti config koni komaket mikonam
<fvahid> hale: toye file /etc/samba/smb.conf tanzimatesh hast
<hale> beram ba live biam
<hale> bye
<hale> join #zanjanlug
<Nu^253r> salam hamegi
<Nu^253r> roze khobi dashte bashin
<Nu^253r> va bedroud
<hale> fvahid: salam dobare. dare nasb mishe
<fvahid> hale: soal dashti bepors
<hale> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<hale> ba in nasbmikonam
<fvahid> hale: khode site ubuntu document e khobi dare
<hrezaei> salam baro bach!
<alabd> aleikom o salam
<herol3oy> salam. man vase ssh dsa public key roye serveram set kardam amma alan ham ke ba ssh connect misham azam passphrase miporse ...chera?
<alabd> herol3oy: aleikom salam , khob chetor befahme shoma saeheb kilid khosoosi hasty ?
<herol3oy> alabd: rast migi! khob in alan che farghi mikone ba password?
<herol3oy> alabd: man alan chikar konam ke in passphrase word ro ham naporse? akhe yebar hamchin kari kardam vali alan yadam nist chetori?
<alabd> password ro midi bad mifahme shoma sahebe private key hasty bad ba priv8 key data ro ramz mikone , password ke be tanhayee nemitune data ro ramz kone
<alabd> shayad ye gozine dashte bashe baraye save pass albate in kar amn nist shayadam nadashte bashe chunke un moghe sahebe priv8 key mishe har kas ke poshte systemet hast
<herol3oy> alabd: dorost migi. man dishab ba ubuntu inkaro kardam.. yani ba az set kardane public key chand bar ke ssh gereftam belafasele vasl mishod bedone hich passwordi ya passphrase eiii
<herol3oy> alabd: ama alan ba cygwin ke inkararo kardam alan azam passphrase mikhad
<herol3oy> ?
<alabd> zabanet khobe  ?
<fvahid> hale: moshkeltoon bartaraf shod?
<fvahid> hale: emrooz kheili kar dashtam
<hale> fvahid: نه هنوز
<hale> اوکی
<fvahid> hale: moshkel chiye?
<hale> الان تو ویندزوزم
<hale> بعلا رو اون نیستم
<fvahid> farsi nanevis nemitoonam bekhonam
<Nu^253r> samba bazi moghe ha askhe adame dar miyare
<hale> fvahid: ok. alan ro o  kar nemikonam va to win hastam.reboot kardam miram soragesh
<fvahid> age balad bashi bahash kar koni kheili ham sadast
<hale> خن
<hale> ok
<fvahid> Nu^253r: bazi ha farge user mode va security mode ro nemidonan, in baese moshkel mishe
<fvahid> Nu^253r: vali toye user mode hame chiz amadast
<hale> miram reset
<fvahid> hale: ok
<Nu^253r> fvahid `' moshkel inja padid miyomad ke enteghal nemidad file haro
<Nu^253r> hame chiyo mishnakht vali fagaht ejaze enteghal nemidad
<Nu^253r> hame permision ha dorst bood
<Nu^253r> vali montaghel nemitonestam
<Nu^253r> windows yeho ghati mikard
<fvahid> toye win yeseri daastorate command e hast ke bayad onaro balad bashi
<fvahid> Nu^253r: alan yadam nist
<Nu^253r> fvahid `' enteghalesh begir nagir dasht
<fvahid> Nu^253r: net use
<Nu^253r> 5min mifrestash 5min hal mikard vase khodesh hang kone
<Nu^253r> dobare hey in cycle ro edame midad
<fvahid> Nu^253r: na hang nemikone
<fvahid> Nu^253r: emkan nadare hang kone
<Nu^253r> emkane hame chi hast
<fvahid> Nu^253r: albate inam bayad tavajo koni ke be samba tedade mahdodi mishe session zad
<fvahid> Nu^253r: inam bastegi be config samba dare
<fvahid> Nu^253r: toye windows ham haminjoor
<Nu^253r> fvahid `' ye file text ke be 1kb naresid 5saat tol keshid ta betonam befrestam
<Nu^253r> aslan rahat nabod
<Nu^253r> irad password migereft
<Nu^253r> koli dango fang dasht
<Nu^253r> alaki irad migire
<Nu^253r> migereft
<Nu^253r> man ke felan smb nadaram
<fvahid> Nu^253r: na haji man inja toye sherkat file server ba samba rah andakhtam
<fvahid> Nu^253r: on password khastan ham bekhatere farg beyne user va security mode hast
<Nu^253r> ye saat bede daste man farda dige samba ro mizari kenar :D
<fvahid> Nu^253r: albate kasi bekhad inaro yad begire omresh tamoom mishe
<Nu^253r> permission vase hame azad bood, niyazi be password nadasht
<Nu^253r> hame right access dashtan
<fvahid> Nu^253r: yeki az project hay bozorg linux hamin samba hatesh
<Nu^253r> jaleb injast ke man xfce4.6 ro hamon roz aval ke nasb kardam crash kardam
<Nu^253r> ro opensuse 11.3 kernel panic dad behem roze aval nasb, betori ke dige ba safemode ham bala nayomad
<fvahid> Nu^253r: :)
<Nu^253r> man daste be kharabim khobe :(
<Nu^253r> nemidonam chera
<fvahid> Nu^253r: linux kharab nemishe
<fvahid> Nu^253r: yekam bayad toye config hat degat koni
<Nu^253r> chera mishe fvahid
<fvahid> Nu^253r: yekam degat mikhad
<Nu^253r> man az 99 tahala linux kar kardam
<fvahid> Nu^253r: manam vaghti vase avalin bar ba samba kar kardam fek mikardam bug dare
<Nu^253r> midonam chejori kharab mishe
<Nu^253r> bahse bug nist fvahid
<fvahid> Nu^253r: hamechi kharab mishod, vali alan mibinam ke chegad mishe bahash rahat kar kard
<Nu^253r> bahse inke crash betoni bokonish
<fvahid> Nu^253r: bozorgtarn file server hay donya az samba estefade mikonan
<Nu^253r> the bigger they are, the harder they fall
<Nu^253r> chera ba root on mishi fvahid ?!
<fvahid> Nu^253r: ye device khardim be onvane file server akhresh motevaje shodam az samba estefade mikarde
<fvahid> Nu^253r: chon hame karam ba root e
<fvahid> :)
<Nu^253r> az nazar secutrity kheili bade in kar
<Nu^253r> su sudo, fakeroot
<Nu^253r> inaro estefade koni behtar az root hastesh
<fvahid> ba root on nashodam toye config irssi root gozashtam
<Nu^253r> fvahid `' mishe behet notice bedam?
<fvahid> Nu^253r: bale hatman
<Nu^253r> mordeshore yahooro bebbaran
<Nu^253r> hamash to sylpheed vasam spam miyad
<fvahid> Nu^253r: doros shod?
<hale> fvahid: ?
<Nu^253r> are alan dige root nisti
<fvahid> hale: mikhastam bebinam version ubunut chi hast ke 10.4 hast
<hale> 10.4
<fvahid> Nu^253r: config irssi ro dastkari kardam
<Nu^253r> mostaghim vasl mishi?!
<fvahid> hale: khodam fahmidam, ba firfox 3.6 chat mikoni
<fvahid> Nu^253r: yani chi moshtaghim vasl misham?
<Nu^253r> bnc znc y ashell
<hale> fvahid: yes
<fvahid> Nu^253r: irssi ba shell kar mikone :)
<Nu^253r> na on shell
<Nu^253r> free shell ke az net migiri
<Nu^253r> irssi ke CLI has ino midonam
<fvahid> Nu^253r: na on shell
<hale> fvahid: daram backup migiram.. mikham hardamo az bikh pak konam. ama midonam moshkel partion tabledare
<hale> fvahid: chetori formateshkonma? bedone moshkel?
<fvahid> hale: nafahmidam mikhahi dagigan chi kar koni
<hale> mikham hardo pak konam
<Nu^253r> hale `' gparted ya fdisk ro emtehan kon
<hale> kolesho
<fvahid> hale: age ba ubuntu hasti boro toye system/administrations/disk_utility onja mitooni rahat hame chizo format koni
<ilius> hale: ba cd/dvd live ubuntu boot kon, ba gparted har kari khasti ba hard bokon
<fvahid> hale: inam ke ilius goft khobe
<ilius> fvahid: vaghti az ubuntu e nasbi boot shode, nemishe root ro unmount kard, pas nemishe formatesh kard, va nemishe kolle hard ro az aval partition bandi kard
<fvahid> ilius: bale nemishe root ro format kard
<fvahid> ilius: vali mishe part hay dige ro format kard
<ilius> fvahid: partiotion haye badesh ro are
<ilius> fvahid: vali ghabl az root ro nemishe
<ilius> fvahid: taze in mige mikhad kolle hard ro pak kone
<fvahid> man degat nakardam ke mikhad kole hard ro pak kone
<hale> salam
<hale> mishe lotfan komak konid ye filtershel=kan to linux dashte basham?
<hale> link darid?
<HOJJAT> سلام. من الان سيستم عامل ابونتو 10.10 رو دارم و ميخوام ويندوز ايكس پي رو هم در كنارش نصب كنم كسي ميتونه كمكم كنه ؟
<maour_> HOJJAT: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,17570.0.html
<ali__> salam dostan kasi eclips nasb krde
<fvahid> ali__: salam , bale man nasb kardam
<ali__> man dwnload va nasb kardam vali mohite kari on ba mohit kari to win kami fargh dare  koja bayad class tarif konam
<fvahid> ali__: khodesh help dare
<fvahid> ali__: tutorial dare ke gadam be gadam mige chi kar bokoni
<ali__> mamnon ye moshkel dige inke khastam upgrade besham be 10.4 lts  vali ye file kochik down nemishe
<ali__> hala dota os ubuntu daram avali10.4 ke kharabast va ghofl mishe chetor mitonam ono pakesh konam
<fvahid> everplays: dorod ba doste aziz
<fvahid> everplays: on moshkel size font toye tty terminal hal shod
<fvahid> everplays: toye tanzimate grub ye option be esme vga ezafe kardam, goftam ke nagi nagofti :)
<ali__> dostan man javab moshkel hazfe os dovom ro nagereftam
<Nu^253r> ali__ `' manzoret ineke kernel fargh mikone?
<Nu^253r> ya to ye partion digast?
<ali__> mikhastam upgrade az 9.10 be 10.4 lts besham ke upgrade kamel nashod va in moshkel pish omad
<ali__> har do os to ye part ast
<Nu^253r> kernel ghadimye ro pack kon
<Nu^253r> bad to grub ya lilo
<Nu^253r> az to list on ghadimiye ro hazf kon
<ali__> ghadimi salem ast
<Nu^253r> kodom na salame?
<Nu^253r> ono az to listsh pak kon
<Nu^253r> va age kernelesh nasb shode onro ham pak kon
<ali__> momnon misham age begi koja in kar ro bekonam
<Nu^253r> ubuntu dari ali__ ?
<ali__> bale
<Nu^253r> to shell bezan
<Nu^253r> su
<Nu^253r> bad grub
<ali__> bebakhshid manzoreto to termila ast
<ali__> terminal
<ali__> man ba shel ta hala kar nakardam
<Nu^253r> are onja
<Nu^253r> ye min ali__ brb
<ali__> nu^253r man ba shel kar nakardam manzoeton terminal ast
<Nu^253r> are ali__ hamon manzorame
<ali__> zadam vali bad command mizane
<Nu^253r> ye min
<fvahid> bachha kasi midone chjoor mishe in seday bip motherboard ro khamoosh kard?
<fvahid> sheytoon e mige simesho gat konam
<Nu^253r> fvahid `' to bios ye gozine hast
<Nu^253r> vase system check
<Nu^253r> va beep on errorr
<Nu^253r> onaro disable kon
<Nu^253r> ali__ `' hasti?
<ali__> bale
<fvahid> Nu^253r: mersi haji, nemidonestam
<Nu^253r> khahesh fvahid
<ali__> to bios ubunto ba kdom key bram
<Nu^253r> ubunto bios nadare
<Nu^253r> bios male motherboard hastesh
<ali__> pas ba man nabodi
<Nu^253r> na yemin vaysa ali__ donblaehs begardam
<Nu^253r> ghablana kheili rahatar bood taghirate grub
<farhad> salam. vase ye kari bayad dar morede file system e linux ettelaat jam konam. donbale inam ke dar halate kolli fily system chetor ba pooshe ha va file ha raftar mikone? rabeteye iNode ha va Directory ha chetore. man amalkarde sathe pain ro nemikham. masalan iNode ha koja gharar migirand va... kasi hast komakam kone? too web ham hesabi gashtam amma baz ham kheili chiza baram namafhoome
<farhad> chand ta soal daram, age kasi komak kone mamnoon misham
<fvahid> farhad: salam man ta hadi etela daram
<fvahid> farhad: soaletoon ro beporsid
<Nu^253r> ali__ `' peydash kardam :D
<farhad> fvahid:mamnoon dooste aziz. bebinid man mikham ye file systeme majazi besazam vase hamin ham mikham az modeli ke unix va linux estefade mikonan estefade konam.
<fvahid> farhad: nemdonam shoma ta che hadi az minix etela darid ya na
<farhad> fvahid:soalam ine ke masalan liste Directori ha kojaye system file gharar migire? yek jaye mojtama hast ya parakande
<fvahid> farhad: vali ino begam ke kasi linux ro nevesht(linus)  kernel ro az roye minix nevesht
<farhad> fvahid:khob?
<fvahid> farhad: fs e ke linux dare kheili shabihe minix hastesh
<fvahid> farhad: minix vase motale va kar tahgigati sakhte shode
<fvahid> farhad: ama rajebe soalet
<fvahid> har file toye fs ye data base dare ke ye seri etelat onja hast
<fvahid> farhad: onja masir dir ham hast
<fvahid> farhad: age rize in mataleb romikhahid shoma ro be ketabe minix erja midam
<farhad> fvahid: directory ha che rabti be inode ha daran?
<fvahid> farhad: har file ye shenase dare ke hamoon masiresh hast
<fvahid> inode ham joze on hast
<farhad> fvahid: in chizi ke man mikham dar oon sath nist, mikham faghat olgoo bardari konam azash. man gharar nist ba Disk kar konam.faghat ye system mikham ke pooshe ha va file ha ro modiriat konam
<fvahid> farhad: barname az tarige system call ba kernel ertebat bargarar mikone kernel ham be hamin data base file nega mikone
<fvahid> farhad: shoma bayad bedonid chjoor ba kernel ertebat bargar konid bagiye kar ha ba kernel hast
<fvahid> farhad: masalan baraye baz kardan file az system call open() estefade mise
<fvahid> farhad: baraye read kardan ham hamintoor
<Nu^253r> ali__ `' hosele dari ino bekhon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fvahid> farhad: shoma be onvane barname karbordi faghat bayad bedonid ke chejor az system call estefade konid
<farhad> fvahid: ok , be onvane mesal man mikham bedoonam iNode ha dakhele 1 table zakhire mishan ya baraye har file yek struct e inode hast.
<fvahid> farhad: na vase har file ye inode darim
<fvahid> farhad: avale sohbatam be in eshare kardam
<fvahid> farhad: har file vase khodesh ye inode dare
<fvahid> farhad: midonid system call open chejoor kar mikone?
<ali__> nu^253r mamnon hatman mikhonam
<farhad> fvahid: age manzooretoon function haye zaban haye barnamenevisi hast are
<Nu^253r> ali__ `' kheili tolaniye
<Nu^253r> goftam khodetam bekhonish
<fvahid> farhad: na in function nist
<fvahid> farhad: shoma fagat azin tarig mitonid file haro manage konid
<fvahid> farhad: age dagig mikhahid bedonid mitonam 2ta ketaab moarefi konam chon bahsesh besyar gostarde hast
<farhad> fvahid: bebinid man niazi be kar kardan ba file systeme linux nadaram. man gharar hast ye file systeme kheili sade vase ye barname tahte web dorost konam yani sakhtare pooshe ha va... va inke chetor file haye dakhele pooshe ha ro list konam va ... niazi be doonestane dastoorate sathe paine system nadaram. mikham fahat olgoo begiram. age be nazaretoon baram mofide moarrefi konid
<fvahid> farhad: ye system call vase manage dir darim yeki ham vase manage file
<farhad> fvahid: ye soal, back va forward ro chetor shabih sazi konam? ettelaate pooshe parent koja gharar migire?
<fvahid> farhad: shma hatman ba in 2ta ke goftam bayad kar konid
<fvahid> shoma niyaz nadarid bedonid ke system call chejoor etefagh miofte, faghat bayad az on estefade konid
<fvahid> farhad: ejaze bedid alan migam
<farhad> fvahid: ok
<fvahid> somaye: engad ba vpn var naro :)
<somaye> fvahid: ;)
<fvahid> farhad: alan yeseri amaliyat marboot be dir ro peyda kardam
<farhad> fvahid: .
<fvahid> farhad: ijade dir = create , hazf dir = delete , baz kardan dir = opendir, khandan dir = readdir
<fvahid> farhad: va ela akhar
<fvahid> farhad: shoma ba in chanta bayad kar konid
<fvahid> farhad: hala ba har zabane barname nevisi ke khastid mitonid mese python c perl php
<fvahid> farhad: fargi nadare
<fvahid> farhad: man khodam inaro toye python va c baladam
<fvahid> farhad: ye nokte dar morede inode ine ke vagti ye file ro baz mikoni inode on toye hafeze dar dastras mishe
<fvahid> farhad: yani age file open nashe inode vojod nadare
<fvahid> farhad: javabe soaletoon ro gereftidd?
<farhad> fvahid:man ye jayii khoondam neveshte bood dakhele har pooshe 2 ta file hastan 1: .    2: ..  yeki moshakhas konande in pooshe va oonyeki ham vase pooshe parent. chizi ke vase man namafhoome ine ke neveshte bood ina dakhele har pooshe hastan. in yani inke ina makhfi hastan?
<fvahid> farhad: na ina marboot be link maishe
<fvahid> farhad: mafhome link ro toye linxu midonid?
<fvahid> farhad: link rabti be bahse ma nadare
<farhad> fvahid: are ye chizayii midoonam
<fvahid> farhad: hamoon data base ke goftam sakhtaresh ine
<fvahid> farhad: az do gesmat tashkil shode
<fvahid> farhad: file name va i-node
<fvahid> farhad: rafti to fekr?
<farhad> fvahid:ok , kheili komak kardin behem.inai ke ghoftid ro khoonde boodam miram ye bar dige bekhoonam. mamnoonam az shoma.
<fvahid> farhad: khahesh mikonam
<farhad> fvahid: 3 rooz hast daram tahghigh mikonam amma be andaze 1 paraghraph chiz yad nagereftam. nemidoonam man nemifahmam ya in sakhte :D
<fvahid> farhad: yekam sakhte 3 rooz kame 3 mah dige shayad yechize befahmi
<fvahid> :O
<fvahid> farhad: shokhi kardam
<farhad> fvahid: :) ok man beram bishtar bekhoonam bye
<fvahid> farhad: movafagh bashi
<somaye> bache ha tu linux chetor mishe voice/video chat kard?
<Nu^253r> somaye `' http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788822
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<WhiteCrow1> ebrahim: ping
<WhiteCrow1> ebrahim: na eshteb shod sorry
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<ebrahim> be har hal pong va khoda hafez!
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<somaye> Nu^253r: ba googletalk mishe voice/video chat kard?
<Nu^253r> man tahala emtehan nakardam vali engar mishe somaye
<Nu^253r> http://mashable.com/2010/08/20/google-video-chat-linux/
<Nu^253r> ino bebin somaye
<Tazekar> سلام
<Tazekar> کسی دیکشنری فارسی/انگلیسی سراغ نداره؟
<Nu^253r> to net begard hast Tazekar
<Tazekar> من که پیدا نکردم
<Tazekar> منظورم آن لاینش نبود
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
<MehrdadSComputer> سلام به همگی
<ali__> nu^253r
<ali__> startup manager
<MehrdadSComputer> چطوری سرور ا\دیت ابونتو رو تغییر بدم ؟
<MehrdadSComputer> راهنمایی کنید لطفا
<ali__> nu^253r startup manager ro nasb kardam zamane os salem ro paeen avardam vali hala moghe bala amadan system hang mikone va baad az kalame sh:grub>kerser cheshmak mizane
<MehrdadSComputer> Help Please...
<Nu^253r> onja chi mitoni bezani
<ali__> mishe command zad
<Nu^253r> ye min wait kon alabd
<Nu^253r> ye min wait kon ali__ ***
<Nu^253r> yeja gir kardam
<Nu^253r> karam gir karde
<ali_> nu^253r hasti
<ali_> baghie dostan age kasi midone javab bedid to startup manager zaman bot shodane yeki az oshay ubuntu (yeki salm va digari kharab )zamane boot shodane ubuntu salem ro kamkardam  hala system bala nemiad mizane sh:grub>
<Nu^253r> ali_ `' zadi geru-update?
<ali_> zadzm vali unknon command miad
<ali_> albate system dige be internet vasl nist
<ilAli> سلام به همگی
<ilAli> می خواستم ببینم آیا انجمن کاربران شهر یزد فعال هست یا نه؟ کسی خبر داره؟
<alabd> Nu^253r: salam sorry nabudam , dar khedmatam
<Nu^253r> alabd `' sharmande eshtebahi zadam, auto complete ro eshtebahi zadam
<Nu^253r> bebakhshid motosade oghat shodam
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> bache ha
<Omid> man mikham ye barname benevisam
<Omid> avalan multiplatform bashe
<Omid> sanian emkanate graphici dar ekhtiaram bezare
<Omid> baraye rasme shekl o...
<Omid> salesan betunam socket programming anjam bedam toosh
<Omid> syntaxesham c/c++ bashe tarjihan
<Omid> chi ro pishnahad mikonid?
<Omid> kasi age pishnahadi dasht mamnun misham bege behem
<Nu^253r> qt
<Nu^253r> Omid `' Qt multi platform vase inchiza
<Omid> khube
<Omid> merC
<Omid> beyne Qt o gtk shak dashtam
<Omid> u kar kardi?
<alabd> Nu^253r: khahesh mikonam khoda hefzet kone
<Omid> Nu^253r, u kar kardi
<Omid> ?
<Nu^253r> na Omid
<Omid> dustan felan
<Omid> Nu^253r, mamnun babate rahnamaii
<Omid> Nu^253r, be nazaram behtarin entekhabe ;)
<Omid> khoda negahdar
<Nu^253r> khahehs Omid
<Nu^253r> Omid `' qt
<Nu^253r> ro mobile ham hast engar
<Omid> doroste
<Nu^253r> dige khieli porable miseh
<Omid> roo symbian hastesh
<Omid> kheili khube
<Omid> age kasio didi ke kar karde bud mamnun misham behem moarefish koni
<Nu^253r> irani?
<Omid> irani bashe behtare
<Omid> albate ye seri ketab peida kardam
<Omid> ama mamulan adamaii ke kar mikonan
<Omid> shortcut ziad dame dasteshun hast
<Omid> az book behtare
<Nu^253r> Omid `'
<Nu^253r> be codeproject.com sarzadi ta hala?
<Omid> are
<Omid> yeki do bar az projectash estefade kardaam
<Omid> man too windows ba mfc kar mikonam
<Omid> ama ye kari be toram khorde ke mikham multiplatformesh konam
<Nu^253r> omid
<Nu^253r> qt base gostardeie dare
<Nu^253r> mitoni begardi donbale forum inash
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> tu debian chejori mitunam az terminal barname nasb konam ?
<mahdi> man in dastoro mizanam
<mahdi> sudo apt-get install ...
<mahdi> vali ino mide behem
<mahdi> mahdi is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<mahdi> kasi mitune komakam kone ?
<Nu^253r> mahdi
<Nu^253r> to ozve gorhe sudo nisti
<Nu^253r> bezan su
<Nu^253r> bad onja bezan
<Nu^253r> visudo
<Nu^253r> bad ino add kon
<Nu^253r> mahdi ALL=(ALL) ALL
<mahdi> chejori save mishe onja ?
<Nu^253r> mahdi `' baladi ba vi kar koni?
<mahdi> na
<Nu^253r> tonesti edit konish
<mahdi> are
<Nu^253r> editor mamolit chiye mahdi?
<Nu^253r> vim
<Nu^253r> joe?
<Nu^253r> pico
<Nu^253r> ya nano?
<mahdi> nano hast
<Nu^253r> ctrl+o
<mahdi> mamnon
<mahdi> hal shod
<mahdi> mishe begid chera in karo krdim ?
<mahdi> ru ubuntu in karo nemikardam
<Nu^253r> mahdi `' vase inke shoma ozve sudoers nabodi
<Nu^253r> shoma hamchin ejaze ro nadashtin ke neheton ejaze bede sudo ro anjam bedi
<Nu^253r> mahdi `' karet hal shod?
<mahdi> bale
<mahdi> mamnun
<Nu^253r> khahehs
<Nu^253r> man miram bekhabam
<Nu^253r> shabe hamegi khosh
<mahdi> shabekheir
<dark-sun> یو
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-07
<ciscoman> ls -a what is man
<btral> salam
<btral> man ye file daram ke tosh ye seri data daram
<btral> mikham begam ba ye command
<btral> chizayi ro be file jadidam echo konam
<btral> mikham begam echo "salam : " mohtaviate file bala
<SajjaD> سلام.با چه دستوری میتونم لینک فایلهایی که باید دانلود بشه را از تو ترمینال بریزم توی یک فایل که بعد با یک دانلود منیجر دانلود کنم
<dark-sun> SajjaD✪ linka ro az koja migiri?
<SajjaD> dark-sun: متوجه سوالت نشدم.یعنی چی لینکها را از کجا میگیری؟
<dark-sun> SajjaD✪ to migi linka ro mikham az terminal begiram
<dark-sun> SajjaD✪ age tu terminal gnome/kde hasti, ba mouse link ro entekhab kon, right click kon, copy
<SajjaD> dark-sun: وقتی دستور apt-get install را میزنم میخوام بجای دانلود.لینک فایلهایی را که باید دانلود بشه را بهم نشون بده
<dark-sun> SajjaD✪ ba synaptic anjam bede, linka ro behtar mituni begir, man ba apt-get rahi joz ooni k goftam balad nistam
<SajjaD> dark-sun: ba synaptic ra baladam. mikham bbinam to terminal chetori mishe
<SajjaD> dark-sun: oon rahi ham ke shoma migi ra nagofti chetori mishe ke linkha ra neshon mide ke man ba mouse copy konam?
<SajjaD> dark-sun: !?
<dark-sun> SajjaD✪ esme package ro bet mige dige, hamono google koni mijurish
<dark-sun> SajjaD✪ http://askubuntu.com/questions/47865/how-do-i-use-apt-get-to-only-download-packages
<SajjaD> injor ke shoma migi koli karmibare ke
 * dark-sun google is our best friend...
<SajjaD> اگه بنا باشه اینجا هم به بقیه بگین : گوگل کن.گوگل بهترین دوست ماست... که چه فرقی بین کانالهای آی آر سی با بقیه است
<SajjaD> baraye neshon dadane linkha to arch in dastor r mizanim: " sudo pacman -Sp PAKAGENAME ". man ye hamchin dastori ra mikham to ubuntu?
<kouhyar> man az koja bedonam php install shode to terminal
<centooos> kouhyar, dpkg -l |grep php
<kouhyar> man az koja bedonam php nasb shode to terminalam
<kouhyar> man php nasb kardam hala az koja bedonam k doros nasb shode
<dark-sun> kouhyar✪ php --help
<somaye_> hi
<somaye_> kasi ba ketabkhueye twisted kar karde
<somaye_> tu python
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-08
<kouhyar> to terminal az koja bedonam php ro k nasb kardam ok shode ya na?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-09
<esak> #5hit
<esak> strnx khobi
<esak> #5hit
<strnx> salam dark-sun
<strnx> chetori pesar?
<dark-sun> strnx✪ bah baaaaah, salaaaaam
<dark-sun> strnx✪ how are please?
<strnx> khobi dark-sun ?
<strnx> chi kara mikoni?
<strnx> delam barat tang shode bood
<strnx> alan busy hasti :D
<dark-sun> strnx✪ mersiii, khubam, khodet khuubi?
<dark-sun> strnx✪ dustat khuban? ;()
<dark-sun> ;)
<strnx> badak nistam
<strnx> dostan ki bashan dark-sun ?
<dark-sun> strnx✪ hamashoooon :D
<dark-sun> strnx✪ az hamshahrie ma khabari nadari?
<strnx> hamashon na axaran are
<strnx> dark-sun☣ site dl ketab soaragh nadari?
<dark-sun> strnx✪ :) shokre khoda
<dark-sun> strnx✪ che jur ketabi? farsi?
<strnx> na enlgihs
<dark-sun> strnx✪ vala na. google mikonam mamulan
<strnx> google ham javab nemide dige dark-sun :(
<dark-sun> strnx✪ torrent chi?
<dark-sun> >:D
<strnx> onam na dark-sun
<dark-sun> strnx✪ pa donbalesh nabash, bia sigar bekeshim
 * dark-sun :-~ ~ ~
<strnx> keshidam dark-sun
<strnx> fayde nadare
<dark-sun> humm
 * dark-sun ye ghorse X mide be strnx .. bia in j mide ;)
<strnx> dark-sun☣
<strnx> faghat in javab mide http://bookmoving.com/book/fluoroplastics_125196.html
<sara> من می خوام چند تا دستور رو  هر وقت سیستمم بالا می یاد خود به خود داخل ترمینال اجرا بشه
<sara> اگه میشه یه کمکی کنید
<strnx> bezareshon to init sara
<sara> chetori?
<sara> man mobtadi hastam
<strnx> o
<strnx> k
<strnx> to init na to chiz
<strnx> w8
<sara> chi?
<sara> koja?
<sara> chetori?
<strnx> http://www.thelinuxdaily.com/2010/01/automatically-start-a-script-at-linux-bootup/
<strnx> sara☣ ^
<sara> strnx : tnx
<strnx> np
<strnx> sara☣ javab gerfti?
<sara> strnx daram test mikonam
<strnx> ok
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-10
<btral> salam
<btral> dark-sun: salam
<dark-sun> salam
<btral1> salam
<btral1> man ye file perl daram
<btral1> vaghti iptable 1.3 daramon ro runmikonam va ok hast
<btral1> vaghti iptables be update mishe be 1.4 in error ro mide
<btral1> ipac-ng chains or rules corrupted, fix this with fetchipac -S
<btral1> ba ine rror in dastor ro mizanam
<btral1> fetchipac -S
<btral1> hala in peygham ro mide
<btral1> Couldn't load target `standard':/lib/iptables/libipt_standard.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<btral1> hata /lib/iptables dir ham nist
<btral1> tata masir /lib/iptables ham nis
 * dark-sun ba chenin mas'alee barkhord nadashte
<btral1> in masir va file to iptable 1. has va hamin rpm iptable 1.3 on ro nasb mikone
<btral1> ageon ro az jayi copu konam inja file pl run mishe
<btral1> ama nemishe ba tiptable chain add kard
<btral1> file .so chiye?
<btral1> mishe ye link bedi
<btral1> khodam nemifahmam donbal chi basham
<btral1> ipac-ng?
<btral1> iptables?
<btral1> man chi mikham?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, dark-sun, mibinam ke parcham-e ubuntu ro kenar-e in bot-a bala negah dashtid :) takbir
<dark-sun> everplays✪ :) marg bar zede valayate linux, dorood bar bot ha :D
<fzerorubigd>  everplays salam. chi?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: aha :D
<everplays> lol
<everplays> fzerorubigd, salaam dude, chetori?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: mamnon dude, khobam shoma chetori?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, badi nist. hanooz zendam (moteasefane)
<fzerorubigd> everplays: rasti arch jam omad ro php 5.4
<fzerorubigd> s/jam/ham/
<everplays> fzerorubigd, are, update kardam. vali ri*** :|
<fzerorubigd> everplays: chera?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, esme khodeshoono gozashtan rolling bad n mah tool midan. age roo fedora boodam hamoon hafte aval az remi nasb mikardamesh
<fzerorubigd> everplays: :D
<everplays> fzerorubigd, vali baz in xdelta-a ro french-a rah endakhtan bishtar ghabele tahamol shode. fedora bayad ye fekri vase sort@e mozakhraf-e rpm bokone, in pacman-e sor@esh khoobe, vali delta haye fedora ye chiz-e digas
<everplays> nokte ine ke chizi vojood nadare ke hame chiz-esh khoob bashe, age vojood dasht ehtemalan man khoda ro ghabool dashtam
<everplays> lol
<fzerorubigd> everplays: delta khobe vali man ye script neveshtam sahabha update ro roye ye system dige  migiram ziad baram khiali nis
<everplays> fzerorubigd, manam kheyli package nasb nakardam ke darde sar bashe, vali boodan-e delta behtar az naboodaneshe, hata age infinite connection ham be net dashte bashi
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ye modat baraye man kheili kond shode bood delta. bad bikhialesh shodam
<everplays> fzerorubigd, alaan wm-et chie dude?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: hamon dwm. awesome kheili cpu mikhord gozashtamesh kenar
<fzerorubigd> everplays: daram sai mikonam tanbali ro bezaram kenar xmonad ro test konam migan khobe karesh
<everplays> fzerorubigd, man ke ba in i3-e ok-am :)
<everplays> fzerorubigd, alaan ke dwm karet ro rah mindaze vaght-e ezafe dari ke 1ki dige ro test koni? age rip mizane vasat khob test kardan-e chiz-e dige manteghie
<fzerorubigd> everplays: man onam test kardam vali ye seri chizash khosham naiomad :D
<fzerorubigd> everplays: rip nemizane anchenan. ye seri moshkel ba java dasht ke balakhare rahe halesho peida kardam
<everplays> fzerorubigd, alaan ye modat-e daram scala kar mikonam, khodas
<everplays> fzerorubigd, vase nemoone ye negah be in bendaz > http://www.scala-lang.org/docu/files/collections-api/collections_14.html
<fzerorubigd> everplays: vala man kolan ba java va tamame bache hash mione khobi nadaram :D
<fzerorubigd> everplays: baraye karie ya khodet rafti donbalesh?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, in tanha rabetash ba java ine ke roo jvm run mishe, gheyr az oon kamel ba java fargh mikone, hata kheyli az chiza ke ba scala minevisan momkene ba java kar nakone
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ziad bahash ashna nistam.
<everplays> fzerorubigd, php baghalie dude, vase karaye gonde aslan javab nemide, mikhastam beram soragh-e ye zaboon-e scalable ke performance-e khoobi ham dashte bashe, be in residam
<everplays> fzerorubigd, alaan twitter kolle backend-esh ba scala-e
<fzerorubigd> everplays: twitter ke ruby bood ke
<everplays> fzerorubigd, na, twitter front-esh RoR-e, backend-esh kamel scala-e
<everplays> fzerorubigd, http://www.artima.com/scalazine/articles/twitter_on_scala.html
<everplays> fzerorubigd, https://github.com/twitter/gizzard https://github.com/twitter/flockdb https://github.com/twitter/cassovary
<fzerorubigd> everplays: manam donbale ye chize jadid bodam vali bayad bebinam scala oon chizi ke mikham behem mide ya na
<fzerorubigd> everplays: vala aln shadid lazem daram vase device ha masalan android kar anjam bedam
<everplays> fzerorubigd, be dard-e kar ba android nemikhore
<fzerorubigd> everplays: vala alan ye joraii karam gire android va iphon-e
<everplays> fzerorubigd, vase in ke jvm-e android run-esh kone bayad ye file-e jar ke male scala-e ro too har chizi ke ba scala minevisi bezarish ke hade aghal 1meg be hajm-e app-et ezafe mikone
<everplays> taze khode jar-e kheyli gonde tar-e, ama compiler-e harekat mizane har chizi ke lazeme ro mizare too package-et
<everplays> fzerorubigd, vase iphone ke ba jvm based-a nemitooni harekat-e khoobi bezani, behtar-e beri donbal-e dorost kardan-e app-et ba html/js/css :)
<fzerorubigd> everplays: are ehtemalan. akharesh miresam be hamon
<everplays> fzerorubigd, nokte ine ke alaan man ke daram scala kar mikonam vase khodam daram code mizanam, hich sherkati nist ke donbale scala developer bashe
<fzerorubigd> everplays: bad bakhti ma hamine :D
<fzerorubigd> everplays: man beram bara nahar dude, felan :D
<everplays> fzerorubigd, felan dude
<ahmad> salam chra Open shot , jpeg gabol nemikonad?
<Khashayar-> exit
<kouhyar> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.KcXWAOLOt2 --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv E53B0E36210D2EDBFA94E8AB5AF549300FEB6DD9 gpg: requesting key 0FEB6DD9 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: key 0FEB6DD9: "Launchpad PPA for Florian Diesch" not chan
<kouhyar> to terminal in dastoro dade ag kesi mifahme lotfan behem mishe tozih bede?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-11
<meisammr> salam
<meisammr> salam be hame
<meisammr> kasi hast
<meisammr> kasi hast
<strnx> meisammr☣ soalet chiye?
<strnx> bepors age kesi bood javab mide
<meisammr> ]chetor socks ro tu ubentu tarif konam
<meisammr> dastoorat khate farman ro kamel az koja download konam
<strnx> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/socks.conf.5.html
<strnx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1945743
<strnx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<meisammr> thanks
<somaye> slam
<somaye> codi ke vase attach kardan ax vase ferestadane mail neveshte mishe ba codi ke vase music neveshte mishe fargh mikone
<salso> salam
<salso> man ye moshkeli dashtam , kasi hast betune be man komak kone
<salso> ?
<mahdi> یه سوال از کاربرا داشتم
<mahdi> کسی پاسخگو هست؟
<h_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-13
<esak> #5hit
<esak> #tehlug
<esak> az dostan kasi inja php kar karde ?
<ahmad> سلام با یک  مسنجر چه گونه میتوانم بیایم اینجا؟
<esak> ahmad ba bazi messenger ha mishe
<esak> masalan pidgin
<esak> ya xchat
<ahmad> با Empathy Internet Messaging چه جوری میشه؟
<ahmad> کجا باید بروم؟ چی باید بنویسم؟
<ahmad> esak ایا با این برنامه میشه؟
<esak> khob ba empathy bayad ghesmate entekhab accout ha account IRC ro entekhab koni
<esak> ahmad
<esak> badesh ham  to ghesmate channel
<esak> esme chanel ro vared koni masalan #ubuntu-ir
<ahmad> اینجا اسم چنتا کانال هست
<ahmad>  کدام را باید بزنم esak
<esak> ahmad koja ro migi ?
<ahmad> irc
<esak> alan to account IRC ro etekhan kardi ?
<esak> ahmad
<ahmad> نوشته کدام شبکه irc
<ahmad> ;i ]kjh af;i ,[,n nhvi
<ahmad> که چنتا شبکه وجود داره
<esak> ok unja shabke mored nazaret ro vared mikoni ahmad
<ahmad> کدومو
<esak> alan jaye vojod dare ke betoni chanel vared koni
<ahmad> اوبونتو زیر گروه کدومه؟
<esak> maslan neveshte bashe chanel:......
<ahmad> نه
<ahmad> اول باید انتخاب کنم کانال رو
<ahmad> esak چی شد
<esak> khob etekhab kon
<ahmad> کدومو
<esak> sab kon ahmad
<esak> ahmad nick name ro vared kardi
<esak> ?
<ahmad> نه اول شبکه رو بگو تا بعد اسم
<esak> beben ahmad to account irc ro etekhab kardi
<esak> ?
<ahmad> بله
<esak> khob badesh ya nick name azat miporse doroste ahmad
<ahmad> صبر کن تا عکس بدم
<ahmad> esak http://up.vatandownload.com/images/mglej58ufoouvf82fyf2.png
<ahmad> esak ؟
<esak> ahmad freenod ro entekhab kon
<ahmad> بعد
<ahmad> esak اینجا نیومدم
<esak> badesh emphity ro full scren kon . badesh az menu room--->join ahmad
<ahmad> esak نشد
<ahmad> لطفا راهنوایی شفاف بده
<esak> ahmad ta  room--> join     rafti ?
<ahmad12> آمدم
<ahmad> esak ممنون
<ahmad> esak ولی چرا با حساب یاهو نمیتونم تو اتاق برم اتاقای یاهو
<esak> hal shod moshklet ahmad
<esak> mishe faghat bayad account yahoo dashte bashi ahmad
<ahmad12> دارم
<ahmad12> زدم ولی نمیشه رفت
<esak> ahmad12 http://linuxcrunch.com/content/how-use-empathy-messenger
<esak> ahmad12 http://library.gnome.org/users/empathy/stable/irc-join-room.html.en
<ahmad12> esak میشه خودتون توضیح بدین
<esak> ahmad to room ro etekhab kardi badesh join ??
<esak> ya na
<ahmad12> برای یاهو اصلا نتونستم اتاق انتخاب کنم
<esak> khob bara yahoo bayad ya account dge vared koni. yani hamoon user o pass idt ro ahmad12
<ahmad12> بله میدونم
<ahmad12> وارد کردم حتی روشن شد ولی تو اتاق نمیتونم برم
<ahmad12> esak ?
<esak> man ba emphyte to yahoo room naraftam ama fkr konam bshe ahmad12
<esak> bale
<ahmad12> شدن احتمالا میشه
<ahmad12> صبر کن یک عکس بدم
<chalist> چنل ایران پی اچ پی هم راه افتاد #iranphp
<ahmad12> http://up.vatandownload.com/images/c64i9fk7rtix462jd3e.png
<ahmad12> esak
<ahmad12> ؟
<esak> akset vaze nist ahmad12 ama fkr konma unja ham account yahoo hamoon same
<esak> same_sefid ro entekhab koni
<ahmad12> متوجه نشدم بیشتر توضیح بده
<ahmad12> صبر کن
<ahmad12> هیچی
<ahmad12> ولش کن
<ahmad12> نمیشه بیشتر توضیح بدی
<esak> ahmad12 search kon to internet  ba aks payda mikoni
<esak> bye
<ahmad12> ممنون
<ahmad12> خدا حافظ
<kouhyar> zend ki balade?
<bahane13> سلام کسی هست؟
<bahane13> دوستان من مشکل دارم
<bahane13> میشه راهنماییم کنید؟
<chalist> bahane13, سوالت رو بپرس تا معلوم شه که می شه راهنماییت کنن یا نه
<chalist> :D
<bahane13> من یک لپ تاپ سونی دارم که ویندوز سون 64 بیتی روش نصبه
<bahane13> یک ورژن اوبونتو 64 بیتی گرفتم
<bahane13> خواستم با ماشین مجازی نصبش کنم نمیشه
<bahane13> با هردو نرم افزار امتحان کردم نشد
<bahane13> همیش میگه  cpu la;g nhvi
<bahane13> مشکل داره
<chalist> bahane13, چی می گه؟ خطا چی نشون می ده؟
<bahane13> همون اول که میخواد لود بشه چندتا خط مینویسه و دیگه نمیره
<bahane13> با ویرچوال باکس هم امتحان کردم
<bahane13> صفحه بنفش اومد ولی دیگه هیچی نشد
<bahane13> ممکنه از 64 بیتی بودنش باشه؟
<bahane13> اگه صبر کنید برم یک عکس از خطا بگیرم  براتو بفرستم خودتون ببینید
<chalist> آره اینطوری بهتره
<bahane13> ممنون که لطف کردین کمک میکنید
<bahane13> من برم عکسشو بگیرم
<axer> salam
<axer> kasi hast ke mano rahnamai koneh?
<axer> alo
<axer> mahdy : salm
<chalist> axer, soalet ro bepors
<chalist> age kasi betoone javab mide
<axer> mahdy : man mikham ubuntu nasb konam
<axer> nemidoonam 64 yaa 32
<axer> mishe configam ro begam komakam koni?
<mahdy> axer: systemet jadide ?
<mahdy> axer: cput 64 bitiye ?
<axer> laptop, lenovo , 64 bit, quad core , 2,4 GHz, ram 2 GB
<axer> mahdy : laptop, lenovo , 64 bit, quad core , 2,4 GHz, ram 2 GB
<axer> chalist : laptop, lenovo , 64 bit, quad core , 2,4 GHz, ram 2 GB
<mahdy> axer: 64 nasb kon
<axer> mishe begam chera in nazaro daadi?
<mahdy> axer: همه رو هم مسخره‌ی خودت نکن . سوالتو بپرس وایسا تا جواب بدن . های لایت نکن
<axer> mahdy : Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz × 4
<axer> mahdy : RAM memory 1.8 Gb
<axer> mahdy: chera asabaani shodi?
<mahdy> axer: chon cput 64e hamoon 64 nasb kon
<kouhyar> man mikham ‫‪WampServer‬‬ danlod konam mishe komakam konin
<mahdy> kouhyar: wampp ? w = windows ?
<mahdy> axer: عصبانی نشدم . این چیزا رو باید از همین الان یاد بگیری
<axer> mahdy : chera narahat shodi hala
<kouhyar> ro ubuntum mikham ‫‪WampServer‬‬ danlod konam
<axer> mahdy: goftam shaayad ramam javab nadeh
<axer> mahdy: ina ke da'va nadareh, adamo zade nakonid toro khoda
<mahdy> axer: زده بشی بهتره اینکه خیلی چیزها رو ندونی و بیای جلو
<mahdy> axer: ربطی به رم نداره
<axer> mahdy: khob dige
<axer> mahdy: kos nagoo
<kouhyar> mikham ro ubuntu 12.04 ‫‪WampServer‬‬ danlod konam komakam mikonin?
<axer> mahdy: mersi ke komak kardi
<mahdy> axer: idt yadam mimoone ;)
<axer> kouhyar: konde jaan, boro php va apache nasb kon
<mahdy> kouhyar: khob
<axer> kouhyar: in kara vas bache chaghaalaaaye windows kaare
<mahdy> kouhyar: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<axer> wamp male maha nist
<axer> kouhyar: ahan. hamini ke mahdy goft
<axer> in e
<kouhyar> doros sobat konanin
<kouhyar> vagean
<kouhyar> k
<kouhyar> nemikhai komak koni chera intori mg khob omadam moshkelam hal she na kba to kal kal konam
<mahdy> axer: رعایت کن عزیز
<mahdy> kouhyar: bebin wamp male windowse yani WindowsApacheMysqlPhp
<axer> mahdy: mage shoma reayat mikoni aziz
<mahdy> axer: من حرف زشتی نمیزنم . حداقل اینجا
<axer> mahdy: mano ke zaye kardi
<axer> mahdy: khosham nayoomad
<mahdy> kouhyar: tooye ubuntu mitooni xampp ro nasb koni ya apache,php,mysql ro
<kouhyar> mamnom mehdi jan mitoni komakam koni chetori ro 12.04 nasb konam
<axer> mahdy : idt yadam mimooneh!!
<mahdy> axer: هرکی بود همین کار رو میکرد
<axer> mahdy : idt yadam mimooneh!!
<mahdy> axer: تو چنل نباید های لایت کنی یکی رو
<axer> mahdy : idt yadam mimooneh!!
<axer> mahdy : ini ke migi yani chi?
<mahdy> axer: اونو که شوخی کردم . منظورم این بود که مواظب باش خاطره‌ی خوبی از خودت به جا بذاری تو ذهن
<bahane13> داداش من عکس گرفتم
<mahdy> axer: یعنی جامعه کوچیکه
<bahane13> لینکشو میزارم خودت ببین
<mahdy> axer: گرفتی ؟
<bahane13> http://ard.site50.net/photos/3b43aeeacb25.jpg
<bahane13> http://ard.site50.net/photos/fb7b048c96d4.jpg
<bahane13> به نظرت کجارو اشتباه رفتم؟
<mahdy> axer: به نحوه‌ی حرف زدن خودت نگاه کن . این وضع حرف زدن تو کانال عمومی نیست
<axer> mahdy: light kardan yani chi?
<mahdy> axer: یعنی اسم منو بنویسی
<bahane13> دیدی عکسارو؟
<bahane13> دوست عزیز
<mahdy> kouhyar: توی سایت راهنما هست . سی دی رو بخر یا دانلود کن
<centooos> bahane13, 32 biti emtehan nakardy?
<bahane13> نه امتحان نکردم
<mahdy> bahane13: cput 64 nist , 32 nasb kon
<bahane13> اول یه لحظه صفحه بنفش اوبونتو میاد بعدش میره و این خطا میده
<mahdy> bahane13: to ke dari roo virtual nasb mikoni
<bahane13> cpu core i5
<bahane13> خب
<bahane13> مشکل داره رو ویچوال؟
<chalist> bahane13, اوبونتویی که دانلود کردی ۳۲ بیتی هستش
<chalist> ویرچوال مشکل نداره
<bahane13> نه اوبونتو 64 بیتی هست
<bahane13> ویدوزم اریجینال سون 64 بیتیه
<bahane13> عجیبه مشکل داره
<chalist> bahane13, نه ببخشید
<chalist> اشتباه گفتم
<chalist> منظورم این بود که
<chalist> باید ۳۲ بیتی نصب کنی
<chalist> الان خطای سیستمت اینه که
<bahane13> یعنی ویرچوال با 64 بیتی مشکل داره؟
<chalist> ۶۴ بیتی هستش و
<bahane13> باشه
<bahane13> امشب یه 32 بیتی میگیرم ببینم چی میشه من اولین بارمه میخوام اوبونتو نصب کنم
<bahane13> تازه کاریم دیگه
<bahane13> در کل از لطفت ممنونم
<bahane13> مرسی که کمک کردی
<chalist> bahane13, خواهش می کنم. شاید این لینک هم به دردت بخوره http://askubuntu.com/questions/128657/kernel-requires-an-x86-64-cpu-but-only-detects-an-i686-cpu-what-can-i-do-to-in
<bahane13> اره اینم گفته 32 بیتی نصب کن
<bahane13> باشه همینکارو میکنم
<bahane13> مرسی
<centooos> mahdy, virtual rabty dare binke khode system chi bashe b nazaret? nadare ha
<ramin> Install LAMP in Ubuntu 12.04 Precise(Apache, MySQL, PHP)
<ramin> dastore nasb ine
<ramin> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^???????????????????
<mrglinux> in alan soale?
<mrglinux> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin mysql-server
<mrglinux> in khodesh hame ra nasb mikone
<mrglinux> ramin:
<mrglinux> دستور لازم نیست بزنی
<mrglinux> وسطش یه رمز برای مای اس کیو ال میدی
<mrglinux> این رمزو همه جا میدی
<ramin> pa koja ejrash konam k betonam kar konam bahash
<mrglinux> ازت پرسید
<mrglinux> بعدش
<mrglinux> http://localhost   va /var/www
<mrglinux> mishe server root
<mrglinux> va http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<mrglinux> mishe mysql  mnagaet
<mrglinux> faghat badesh bezan sudo chown <username>:<username> -R /var/www
<mrglinux> vase test ham ye safhe php dorst kon tosh bezar <?php phpinfo();
<ramin> ok beza nasb kone ag moshkel
<ramin> nadasht khodetam bodi
<ramin> aziyatet mikonam
<mrglinux> کسی شماره میردامادی را داره؟
<mrglinux> لینوکس شاپ
<mrglinux> رامین همه دستوراتی که لازم داری را نوشتم
<ramin> ok golam mer30
<ramin> bad man mikham ina k nasb shod
<ramin> mitonam tosh amozesham konam
<ramin> akhe khili nemidonam azash
<ramin>    │ If this field is left blank, the password will not be changed.  New password for the MySQL "root" user:
<mrglinux> خوب یه پس بزن توش دیگه
<ramin> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin mysql-server man in dastoro zadam benazareton koja nasbe k beshe kar kard bahash?
<ramin> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin mysql-server man in dastoro zadam benazareton koja nasbe k beshe kar kard bahash?
<mrglinux> http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<mrglinux> http://localhost   va /var/www
<ramin> yadam raft ino bezanam man fagat password zadam
<ramin> ya
<ramin> yadam
<Knight-Rak> salam, mikham pygtk baraye GUI nasb konam nmidunam kodum package ro az Synaptic bayad bezanam ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-06
<MGH> aya ghabeliyate chand desktope unity in ubuntu 13.04 hazf shode ya na?
<C21H20O6> http://www.webamooz.ir/docs/howtojoinclass.pdf
<C21H20O6> http://www.webamooz.ir/docs/howtojoinLMS.pdf
<C21H20O6> http://www.webamooz.ir/lms/course/view.php?id=7
<C21H20O6> sabteh nam konid emshab avalin classeh onlineh (tasvirie ) nofoz hast ke free hast
<C21H20O6> emkananteh presentesh ham alie
<C21H20O6> saat 8 shab ta 10 shab mitunid to class bashid ama 15 min ghablesh to class bashid ta kasi be moshkeleh fanni khurd az class aghab naufteh
<C21H20O6> agar  کلید ثبت نام khast bezanid webamooz
<Mahsa> salam'
<Mahsa> man php apachi mysql phpmyadmin nasb kardam
<Mahsa> vali namedonam file haye php mo chejori ejra kona
<psyatw> salam Mahsa
<psyatw> salam C21H20O6
<C21H20O6> psyatw: salam
<Mahsa> psyatw salam'
<psyatw> man nemidunam unja beresam be un saat
<Mahsa> psyatw:chejori php ejrakonam
<C21H20O6> psyatw: che heyf
<anoNxeRo> Mahsa, to terminal bezan whereis php
<C21H20O6> psyatw: kasani ke sabt nam konan mitonan badan bebinam archive e jalasaro
<C21H20O6> albate ghati nist ieen khabr
<C21H20O6> chon az nazar e fani 80% shodaniye
<C21H20O6> ye gir kochik dare ke bayad bar taraf beshe
<psyatw> Mahsa, az ubuntu estefade mikoni?
<psyatw> salam anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> psyatw, salam bro
<psyatw> C21H20O6, khube, man koshesh mikonam unja sabt konam
<psyatw> Mahsa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Mahsa> ARE
<Mahsa> az ubuntu 12.4
<Mahsa> koja rafteeeeeeeeeeeen
<psyatw> man hastam, Mahsa
<Mahsa> chera j namedin akhe in hame mohandes injast
<Mahsa> yeki j maro namede'
<psyatw> ama moshkelat aslan chiye?
<Mahsa> ta hala chanb bar goftam
<Mahsa> man mekham php kar konam
<Mahsa> kod neveshtam va php apache phpmyadmin
<Mahsa> nasb kardam vali vaghti merezam file hamo toye www ejra nameshe
<armanmaz1373> salam
<armanmaz1373> bache ha hichki midooni plugin autocomplete gedit baray python chiye?
<marandi> salam bache ha man roo pc ubuntu 13.04 install kardam hala ba aptoncd iso gereftam az deb ham ke nakham dobare dl konam , oonvar aptoncd ro nasb kardam va hamintor hal , vali khob dokmeie loade restore sh kar nemikone , error daram ! chetori in deb hamo mitoonam oonja birizam ke package ha ro nasb konam , chetori ye local repository az deb ham dorost konam ,
<marandi> ?
<mohsen_> سلام
<mohsen_> الووو
<fedora> salam
<fedora> ashkan:  salam hastin ?
<MehrdadSComputer> salam
<MehrdadSComputer> kasi hast?
<marandi> MehrdadSComputer: bali hastim
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-07
<msjid> سلام
<msjid> با این وضع اینترنت!الان من چکار کنم؟؟!!
<msjid> با این وضع اینترنت!الان من چکار کنم؟؟!!
<Melissa-> msjid: in alan soal bood?!!!!
<msjid> are dige :(( tamae raharoo raftam nemishe!
<msjid> yani facebook baz nemishe!.
<Melissa-> hame hamin moshkelo daran ...che mishe kard vala. bayad sookhto sakht.
<Melissa-> az chi estefade mikoni? vpn? socks?
<msjid> pas injaaha pas be che dard mikhoran! :))
<msjid> ye hahi chahii chizi...
<msjid> az tooor estefade mikardam dige nemishe
<Melissa-> kheili vaghte portaye tor ro bastan.ye vpn ya socks begir ba https sitaro baz kon.
<Melissa-> saritare
<Melissa-> albate saritar nesbat be in chizi ke alan hast.
<msjid> vpn dashtam qat shood!
<Melissa-> systemet ubuntue dige?
<msjid> are
<msjid> 13.4
<Melissa-> obfsproxy ro emtehan kon.
<Melissa-> yeki az projecthaye tor hast.be darde iran mikhore.
<msjid> kardam 3saat tol mikeshe baz she
<Melissa-> www.1774.info
<msjid> mercii bebinam in chii mishe.
<marandi> salam bache ha firefoxam too 13.04 baz nemishe kolan hich raghame , asan engar na engar mikham ke bazesh konam , che konam ?
<Hossein> salam kasi hast?
<Haghiri75> !stfu
<lubotu3> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Nothin> mashala ubuntulog hamishe hozor daran :D
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-08
<bahram> salam
<fafa> salam
<fafa> kasi hast be man komak kone
<anoNxeRo> cheghad ajolan!
<anoNxeRo> :/
<amin_> salam
<amin_> ye soal daram
<amin_> kasi nist
<amin_> ye kelid miyanbor mikham
<amin_> ke beyn zaban ha
<amin_> soeech kone
<amin_> mesle shift+alt dakhel windows
<amin_> :(
<amin_> kasi nist?
<amin_> :(
<amin_> baw 10nafar alaki injan
<amin_> :(
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-09
<MHA152> سلام کسی از آرچ استفاده می کنه؟
<MHA152> alabd:
<MHA152> ashkan:
<MHA152> lagman:
<MHA152> lubotu3:
<MHA152> ubuntulog:
<MHA152> سلام کسی از آرچ استفاده می کنه؟
<Mian> salm
<Mian> sobh bekher
<Mian> taraghaye route chejoreye
<Mian> How to set routes?
<Mian> alo
<behanm> salam
<behanm> من یه مشکل توی نصب دارم کسی می تونه کمکم کنه ؟
<behanm> چرا کسی جواب نمی ده
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-10
<sahand> salam
<sahand> kesi inja has?
<sahand> ye soal kuchik
<sahand> pas chera inghad edeatun miad? asan manie ubuntu ro midunid?
<sahand> bar migardam windows motmaenam ubuntu tu iran hich jaii nakhahad dasht
<zarir> salaam
<psyatw> salam
<zarir> man chand bar baraye nasb DW ruye ubuntu ba wine talash kardam ama khata dad.shoma pishnadadi nadarid.ye barane-e linuxy soragh nadarin ke un karkard ro dashte bashe.
<zarir> dar hale hazer az Geany estefade mikonam.
<zarir> khob kasi dar morede moshkeli ke goftam nazari nadare?!!
<zarir> na,
<zarir> inja kasi chizi yad namigire.
<zarir> ma faghat sakhte shodim bara chatHaye asheghane.
<zarir> bye.
<MHA152> salam
<HydrogenWS> MHA152 alayke salam :-)
<the-light> kasi midune channel Image Processing dakhel IRC darim ya na?
<Anon_>  ya ayohal ubuntu iyan IRC itoon moshkel dare disconnect mishe
<the-light> connection e khodet mored dare Anon_
<Anon_> manam in ehtemal ro midam
<Anon_> :-)
<Anon_> jadidan packeta emkan dare vaset rah har balayi sareshoun biad ;)
<the-light> ziad bala nemishe sare packet avord!
<Anon_> chera nemishe ?
<Anon_> ziad be ACK haye tcp etemad dari ?
<Anon_> :-)
<the-light> na vali kiluli ham dastkari nemishe kar protocol haro
<Anon_> kilouyi nist dooneie :-)
<the-light> pas hatman savaie :))
<Anon_> afarin dagigan :))))
<Anon_> chnta pirezano estekhdam kardan sava konan
<Anon_> :)
<Anon_> ay baba chera inja engad bihale yeki biad majleso garm kone
<Anon_> :))
<Anon_> helllllllllllooo
<Anon_> majles garm kon nabooooood
<Anon_> hame developer sara sholoug :)
<Anon_> darig az ye mafia :)
<Anon_> aslan ye jok
<Anon_> aga tahvil nemigirid sar khorde misham miram windowns nasb mikonam ha :)
<Anon_> hedayatam nashodim tahvilemoun begiran :)
<Anon_> the-light: ehsan khodeto nagir :)))
<Anon_> na begam kiam
<Anon_> begam
<Anon_> :))
<Anon_> Anon_: Anon_ Anon_ Anon_ Anon_ Anon_ Anon_
<Anon_> 123 seda miad
<Anon_> alan mahdi miad ip mo block mikone man midoonam
<Anon_> :))
<dingdangdong> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-11
<esfahankids_> salam
<esfahankids_> dostan yek soal az debian daram
<esfahankids_> kasy hast komak kone?
<Emadsmart> salam
<Emadsmart> man vasam ye moshkele khili jaleb va asab khoor dkni pish oomade ke dare ba es mishe
<Emadsmart> man kollan bekham ba linuxi ke vaghean bahash daram hal miknm
<Emadsmart> khodafezi knm
<Emadsmart> o bazam beram sar vaghte windows :((
<Emadsmart> mishe beporsam va kmkm knid?
<anoNxeRo> !ask | Emadsmart
<lubotu3> Emadsmart: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Emadsmart> first : speak english or i can write finglish or persian?
<Emadsmart> I have Lenovo Z580 IdeaPad
<Emadsmart> the big problem is that no kind of linux
<Emadsmart> install on it ecept ubuntu
<Emadsmart> ubuntu has a very bad problem
<Emadsmart> after 3 or 4 days
<anoNxeRo> moshkeleto bego
<anoNxeRo> kesi balad bood hal mikone
<Emadsmart> agha bade in ke safeye grub miad man mizanam
<Emadsmart> rooye
<Emadsmart> ubuntu
<Emadsmart> ye safeye siah miad ba ye feleshe sefid goosheye tasvir hey cheshmak mizane o hich etefaghi nmiofte tareset kni bad 10,12 bar shayad dorst she nashe bayad beri recovery ro biari bala
<Emadsmart> az oonja beri toosh ke oonam khodesh yeki darmioon kar mikne o asan kollan bala miad
<Emadsmart> man too forum.ubuntu.ir
<Emadsmart> tozihe kamel dadam mikhayn link bedam ya hamoono asan paste knm inja?
<anoNxeRo> Emadsmart, tozihkamel bede inja kho
<anoNxeRo> age keisbalad bashe komak mikone
<Emadsmart> alan
<Emadsmart> chashm
<Emadsmart> forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,65097.0.html
<Emadsmart> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,65097.0.html
<Emadsmart> سلام این مشکلی که من دارم رو خیلی وقته تو جاهای مختلف مربوط به بالا اومدن سیستم گذاشتم ولی خب کسی جوابمو نداده من عاشق اوبونتو و لینوکسم ولی خب این مشکل باعث میشه که من هر 4 5 روز ی بار مجبور شم کلا از اول نصب کنمش و خب هی هرچی دارم رو از ابتدا ب
<anoNxeRo> :/
<Emadsmart> inja bad miad ..link dadam age sakhte ya ghanoonesh ine ke bayad haminja hatman begam begid man haminja tozih midam aslan dooshvari nadare man faghat mikham doros she
<Emadsmart> bezarid haminja ham tozih bedam be omide anke ye nafar peyda she o betoone mano kmk kne :(((
<Emadsmart> agha man Lenovo IDeaPad Z580 daram
<Emadsmart> parsal kharidam
<Emadsmart> windows 8 roosh bood
<Emadsmart> bebakhshid 7 roosh bood
<Emadsmart> oomadam linux berizam
<Emadsmart> dadam doostam chn balad naboodam.oon bande khda ham oomad 75Gb ro format kne havasesh nabood zad 750GB vakollan hardam parid
<Emadsmart> badesh manm asabam khoord bood dadam be yeki dg vasam doros kne o partishon banD kne oonam bade 6,7 bar format kardane poshte ham hey eshtebah kardan toonest
<Emadsmart> partition banD kne
<Emadsmart> vali
<Emadsmart> havasesh nabood system reserved vase win nazasht va khb baz majboor shd az a vval partitin banD kne badesham ke in karo kard barkhalafe bagjie ye win ha ke asan ye chnin drivE ro neshoon nmidan be name
<Emadsmart> systemreserved
<Emadsmart> too lap e man neshooon midam va ba ye badbakhT E
<Emadsmart> toonestam hiddenesh knm
<Emadsmart> bad shoroo kardam baz linux rikhtan
<Emadsmart> ke in moshkel pish oomad ke gftam
<Emadsmart> chi?
<Emadsmart> in ke bade 3,4 rozz bade nasb...on safe siahi ke man oonja ham axesho gozashtam ro miare hich kari ham nmikne man majboor misham az avval nasb knm
<Emadsmart> va tozi haye dg ro ham ke asan kollan nasb nmikne :(((
<Emadsmart> keC balade cheshe?
<Emadsmart> soal ham darid vase vazesh tar shdane mozoo beporCd
<Emadsmart> ?
<Emadsmart> keC nmidoone cheshe?
<jeus> bache ha axhay anjoman roo az koja mishe gereft?
<jeus> axhay seminar manzoooram bood
<jeus> Emadsmart, inja soal bepors
<Emadsmart> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,65097.0.html
<Emadsmart> in link ro mishe bbinid?
<Emadsmart> soalam tooye in link hastesh kamel o vazeh az nazare khodam vali bazam age moshkeli hast begid man javab midam behetoon
<Emadsmart> hichi?
<jeus> ممکنه مال پارتیشن بندی اشتباه باشه با درصد ۳۰
<jeus> اگه پرایمری تعیین نکرده باشی به مشکل ممکنه بخوری
<Emadsmart> merC.vali man partition banD oonjoori balad nistam che knm?
<Emadsmart> tutorialy narmafzary chizi nis?
<jeus> kodom shahri ?/
<Emadsmart> tehran
<Emadsmart> daneshgahe elmo sanat
<jeus> khob ba bache hay tehlug dar ertebat bash
<jeus> tehlug.ir
<Emadsmart> kojash beram?
<jeus> bebin key jalase daran laptop roo bebar ke barat ok konan
<jeus> bebin chizi nist ke man betoonam tozih bedam to ham anjam bedi
<jeus> bayad beri yeki ke balade barat ok kone
<ArTaBaZ> salam
<ArTaBaZ> inja voice kar mikone ?
<s_faraday> سلام
<s_faraday> کسی بیداره؟
<Emadsmart> salam
<Emadsmart> keC has javabe mano bede?
<Ali_> salam
<Ali_> agha inja alan man soal dashte basham bayad haminja beporsam?
<Ali_> aghayoon in hame online pas chie?
<Ali_> yani hishki nis javabe mano bede?
<Ali_> is there anyone answer my question?
<s_faraday> Ali_: خانما فقط جواب میدن
<s_faraday> :-D
<Ali_> na dg man daram j midam shma dary j miD :D
<s_faraday> من چیم پس؟
<s_faraday> خانمم دیگه :-D
<Scorpion> salam keC tahala shde Ubuntush bala nayad?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-12
<EmadSmart_> salam man mitoonam soalamo bporsam?
<EmadSmart> #5hit
<EmadSmart> join /#5hit
<EmadSmart> agha bekham be in goroohe 5hit e chie vase ubuntoo E hast vasl sham chi knm?\
<dingdangdong> EmadSmart:  /join #5hit
<princef> salam, archlinux + xfceNot authorized to perform operation.
<princef> salam, archlinux + xfce    Not authorized to perform operation. vaqti mikhad thuner mount bokone drive ha ro in payam ro mide
<mohsen> salam
<mohsen> salam
<mohsen> سوال دارم
<ubuntu1> hi
<ubuntu1> kaci midoone funnel money yani chi?
<ubuntu1> :?
<C21H20O6> ubuntu1: az koja uvurudi in kalamaro
<ubuntu1> az ye maghale
<ubuntu1> midoonin manisho
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> <C21H20O6> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-05
<royaflash> salam bar dostan
<redy> salam
<mohammad> salam
<redy> salam
<user_> da
<user_> salam
<user_> kasi hast soalbeporsam
<user_> س
<user_> س
<user_> س
<user_> س
<user_> س
<user_> س
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-06
<mohammad4> salam
<mohammad4> ye soal dashtam khadmate dostan agar betonan basokh bedan mamnoon misham
<redy_> befarma
<mohammad4> man karam tarahi 3D hast  maya ro noskhe linux download kardam nasb kardam motevajeh shodam toye pardazesh khayli behtare windows amal mikone mikhastam bedonam behtarin noskhe linux ke az nazare pardzesh karai behtari dare kodome
<mohammad4> ?
<redy_> والا نمیدونم میشه در ای ار سی فارسی تایپ کرد یا نه به هر حال . اگر منظورتون سریعترین لینوکس هست . میگن لینوکس جنتو سریعترین هست
<mohammad4> ممنون واقعا چون گفتم کارم طراحی 3بعدی هست احتیاج به یه ویندوز سریع دارم لینوکس که نصب کردم واقعا بهم کمک کرد دیگه خبری از کرش کردن نرم افزار نبود این نسخه که شما میگی سریع تره از کجا میشه دانلود کرد ؟
<redy_> واه از خیر نصب جنتو بگذر که دردسر زیاد داره همه چیز را باید از پایه کامپایل کنی خیلی زمان برهست البته اساتید دیگه مثل جناب nixoeen در اتاق حضور دارن و بهتر میتونن کمک کنند
<mohammad4> بازم ممنون از راهنمایی شما از اساتید دیگه میخوام راهنمایی کنن در این مورد
<mohammad4> ؟
<Cyberhacker> ls
<Cyberhacker> salam
<Cyberhacker> sodo
<azitrex> nixoeen_: dorood
<nixoeen_> azitrex, Dorood
<azitrex> nixoeen_: bebin che balaee daran saremon miaran http://imagebin.org/309331 http://imagebin.org/309332
<nixoeen_> azitrex, kollan daran hame chiz ro shonood mikonan dige
<azitrex> nixoeen_: khub alan aslan nemishe to github raft !! hatta man ssh secure ro porteh 443 ham use mikonam bazam chun ssl ro shunud mikonan nemitunam jaee ro baz konam
<nixoeen_> azitrex, sa'ate computeret doroste?
<azitrex> nixoeen_: google ham bayad dasti proceed konam
<nixoeen_> azitrex, tarikhe computeret 5 January hastesh
<nixoeen_> azitrex, dar haali ke alan 6 May hastesh
<azitrex> nixoeen_: !!! rast migi ! shayadam vaseh in bashe , vali man dast be tarikh nazadam
<azitrex> nixoeen_: damet garm hal shud
<nixoeen_> azitrex, :)
<azitrex> nixoeen_: aslan be zehneh khudam naresideh bud !!
<azitrex> akhe be tarikh kari nadashtam !
<nixoeen_> azitrex, Timezone et ro dorost tanzim kon va bezan ke tarikh o sa'at e computeret ba ye NTP Server sync beshe
<nixoeen_> azitrex, injuri dige moshkeli pish nemiad
<azitrex> nixoeen_: bazam damet garm , chand bari mishe asasi behem hal dadi
<nixoeen_> azitrex, Khahesh
<Azit> dc shudam
<Azit> nixoeen_: bazam damet garm , chand bari mishe asasi behem hal dadi
<nixoeen_> Azit, khahesh
<mostfa> سلام
<mostfa> کسی اینجا هست؟
<Meisam> salam
<Meisam> kasi hast?
<Guest73704> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-07
<Radon_3> hi, anyone around?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-08
<jalili> salam
<jalili> ye moshkeli daram kasi hast alan?
<royaflash> salam dostan
<Azitrex> royaflash, salam yashar
<Azitrex> Researcher, chera tabrizlug faal nis ?
<Azitrex> royaflash, ^
<Azitrex> sorry
<ssam> سلام دوستان
<ssam> کسی با kickseed کار کرده ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-09
<salman_m> :]
<salman125589999> :!
<Radon_3> hi
<Radon_3> anyone around
<Radon_3> ?
<Radon_3> کسی اینجا نیست؟
<Radon_3> redy: ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-10
<mooosti> salam
<masoud_> slam
<masoud_> khobid
<masoud_> dostan
<Azitrex> ?
<Azitrex> ma hameh khubim :D
<masoud_> man ye chanta lab barie mabhase grub mikham
<masoud_> ki bem komak mikone
<masoud_> mikham to clase linux erae  bedm
<masoud_> wb muhmad
<masoud_> agha
<masoud_> ki be man lab grab mide
<masoud_> :D baw bidar shid
<prp-e> ???
<Azitrex> masoud_, man nemitunam komak konam ama ageh bache haye inja javab nadadan boro #5hit az bache haye unja begir
<prp-e> ???
<masoud_> saite?
<masoud_> az koja begirm
<prp-e> http://jabirproject.org/archives/122
<Azitrex> masoud_, ba irc ashna nisti ?
<masoud_> na ziad
<masoud_> man taze karam
<Azitrex> masoud_, bezan /join #5hit baadam enter
<masoud_> naram be ghah ghara
<masoud_> ?
<Azitrex> prp-e, umad :D
<Azitrex> shoma ham bia
<masoud_> #5hit
<masoud_> khabri nashid
<masoud__> agha dc shoma
<masoud__> azitrex
<mohammad> سلام
<mohammad> کسی هست ؟
<redy_> yes
<Guest66304> من اوبونتو رو روی virtual box نصب کردم
<Guest66304> هر بار که استارت میکنم
<Guest66304> میخواد از اول نصب کنه
<Guest66304> کسی میدونه چرا ؟
<Guest66304> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<Guest66304> alooooooooo?
<Azitrex> :)
<Guest66304> kesi mitone befahme moshkel chie ?
<redy_> سیستم عامل را میخواد از اول نصب کنه ؟
<Guest66304> are
<redy_> از فایل ایزو نصب مسکنی یا دیسک
<Guest66304> iso
<redy_> خوب چک کن فایل ایزوت داخل درایور مجازی باقی نمونده یاشه
<masoud__> sglam
<masoud__> slam
<masoud__> سلام حالتون خوبه
<redy_> علیک
<Guest66304>  sghl
<Guest66304> salam
<masoud__> من کمک درباره لینوکس میخواهیم
<redy_> بفرمایید
<masoud__> دوستان چندتا پروژه ازمایشگاهی برای گراب میخواهم
<masoud__> نمیدونم چی ارائه بدم
<Azitrex> ma ke farsi nadarim nemibinim chi migid
<Guest66304> ye moshkel dige ham hast
<redy_> بگو
<Guest66304> tooye virtual box ubuntu resolotionesh kame
<Guest66304> 800*600
<Azitrex> Guest66304, ram bishtar behesh bedeh
<Azitrex> Guest66304, graphicesham bishtar kon
<Guest66304> 1gig dadam
<Azitrex> fek konam ro 12 mb bashe
<Guest66304> are defoult 12m bood
<redy_> یعنی فول اسکرین میکنی اطراف تصویر حاشیه سیاه داره
<Guest66304> akhe graphic laptop intel hd hast
<Guest66304> are hashie siah dare
<masoud__> dostan
<Guest66304> ba Vbox full screen mikonam ham tasvir tar mishe
<masoud__> man chanta dastor to grub mikham to terimnal beznam
<masoud__> dostan
<redy_> Guest Additions
<redy_> را نصب کردی
<masoud__> na
<redy_> نصبش کن
<masoud__> ba mabid redy
<redy_> نسخه نه
<redy_> با گوست 66304 بودم
<redy_> فعلا برم برمیگردم
<masoud__> bara ma ji dari
<masoud__> rafte un ke
<redy_> مشکلت
<masoud__> full screnn nashodn ubuntu dar virtual box
<redy_> خوب پس جواب شما را دادم همون بسته
<redy_> Guest Additions
<redy_> نصب کن
<redy_> ببخشید
<redy_> شلوغ پلوغه
<masoud__> ji hast
<masoud__> link dari daash
<masoud__> @ChanServashkanAzitrexlubotu3masoud__psydroidredyredy_Researcherubuntulog_
<masoud__> alo
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-11
<Azitrex> nixoeen, http://bayan.blog.ir/1393/02/17
<nixoeen> Azitrex, Albate in mozoo too aksare keshvar ha hamintore
<Azitrex> nixoeen, yani unvaram beduneh hokmeh ghazaee log migiran !?
<nixoeen> Azitrex, Masalan too mozoo'e Prism, are!
<Azitrex> nixoeen, ajibeh ! privacy policy chi mishe pas
<nixoeen> Azitrex, khob baraye hamin Prism ye Scandal budesh.
<Azitrex> nixoeen, hala gandeh in dar umadeh baghie ke bi saro seda hastan ro kasi khabar nadareh
<nixoeen> Azitrex, are khob. Too bazi keshvar ha vaziat behtare, too bazi keshvar ha vaziat badtare
<Azitrex> nixoeen, shirazi (modireh blogfa) log ke hichi koleh servero dar ekhtiar mizareh
<Azitrex> nixoeen, alman vaziat okeye ?
<nixoeen> Azitrex, dar zaher, aare
<Azitrex> nixoeen, kojaye erupe tamiz tareh az in lahaz ?
<nixoeen> Azitrex, keshvar hayi mesle Sweden, Luxemburg va shayad ham Swiss
<Azitrex> eyval
<Azitrex> luxemburg ke kheili sakht eghamat mideh
<Azitrex> nixoeen, ma akhar nafahmidim barandeye eurovision mard bud ya zan !! shoma miduni ?
<nixoeen> Azitrex, Trans bude. Na mard bude, na zan
<Azitrex> nixoeen, esmesh chie ? ajab rishi dasht
<nixoeen> Azitrex, Esme barande?
<Azitrex> yaftam Conchita Wurst
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-04
<hamkalasi> salam
<ahmad> g
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-05
<xubuntu36w> سلام به همگی.
<xubuntu36w> چطور میشه فهمید چه تعداد از شرکتهای توی ایران از ابونتو استفاده میکنن (به عنوان سیستم عامل اصلی کاربران)؟
<Azitrex> xubuntu36w, salam
<Azitrex> xubuntu36w, yeki az rah hash ineh ke ye site por bazdid va general ke sherkat ha ziad behesh sar mizanan va amar bazdid baz dareh ro bebini mesleh webgozar , vali khub amareh daghighi nis dar kol
<Azitrex> xubuntu36w, shayad begi vaseh che kari mikhay behtar besheh rah namaee kard
<Sadeq> با سلام و احترام. سوالی از خدمتتان داشتم . ایا شما ایده ای دارید که تعداد یا نام شرکت های ایرانی استفاده کننده از لینوکس را  چطور میشه بدست اورد؟   با تشکر
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-06
<hakim> salam
<hakim> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-07
<md2014> hi
<BogeymanAgnostic> یک کتابچهٔ کامل ترجمه کرده‌اَم به اسم «برگهٔ تقلب وی‌آی»
<BogeymanAgnostic> به نظرتون کجاها میشه آپلودش کرد که ملت استفاده کنند؟
<BogeymanAgnostic> سایت لیبوکس-دات-آی‌آر که فعلاً رو هواس!
<MasterPiece> BogeymanAgnostic, chera nemizarish rooye github ?
<Azitrex> BogeymanAgnostic, hamontur ke MasterPiece goft github khubeh
<MasterPiece> durud Azitrex :)
<MasterPiece> bidari? :D
<Azitrex> durud MasterPiece
<Azitrex> yeah
<BogeymanAgnostic> MasterPiece, Azitrex, thank you, I will commit it to github ASAP
<Azitrex> :D
<MasterPiece> Programming time :D
<Azitrex> yes
<Azitrex> BogeymanAgnostic, baad linkeshu bedeh bebinim ;)
<Azitrex> MasterPiece, ama akharesheh va tamom shudeh :D
<BogeymanAgnostic> Azitrex, باشه
<BogeymanAgnostic> Azitrex, قبلاً توی گروه یاهوی فناوران آنیسا بود
<BogeymanAgnostic> Azitrex, مثل اینکه گروه رو بستن
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, Have a good code :)
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, felan :)
<MasterPiece> BogeymanAgnostic, ye .github.io dorost kon barash, felan :)
<BogeymanAgnostic> MasterPiece, okidoki :)
<Azitrex> ok :)
<Azitrex> shab bekheir bache ha
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-08
<faezeh_> سلام من مشکلی برای آوبونتو اوم پیش اومده میتونم کمک بگیرم
<faezeh_> من دسترسی ندارم .media من چطور میتونم به هارد اکسترنال ام  دسترسی داشته باشم از ترمینال تی تی وای؟  در
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, هاردت اکسترناله؟
<faezeh_> بله
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, با کاربر روت «اَبَرکاربر» تایپ کن:
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, fdisk -l
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, نتیجشو برام اینجا الصاق کن: http://pastebin.com/
<BogeymanAgnostic> کاری نداره
<faezeh_> من الان ویندوزم کلا اوبونتوم بالا نمیاد باید ری استارت کنم
<faezeh_> واسه بک آپ میخوام اینو
<BogeymanAgnostic> پس من سوال شما رو متوجه نمیشم
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, ببین الان میگم
<faezeh_> البته مشکل اصلی من اینه که در لوپ ه لاگین هست ابونتوم
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, یه پوشهٔ سیستمی هست به اسم
<BogeymanAgnostic>  /dev
<BogeymanAgnostic> باید ببینی اسم دیوایس هارددیسک شما توی این پوشه چیه
<BogeymanAgnostic> با این دستور میشه پیداش کرد:
<BogeymanAgnostic> fdisk -l
<BogeymanAgnostic> بعد توی پوشهٔ خانه، یه پوشه میسازی به اسم مثلاً
<BogeymanAgnostic> hdd_mountpoint
<BogeymanAgnostic> بعد با کاربر روت اینو میزنی
<BogeymanAgnostic> مثلاً
<BogeymanAgnostic> # mount -t ntfs -rw /dev/sdc1 ~myusername/mountpoint
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, بعد هارددیسکت روی اون پوشه سوار میشه
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, خیلی مهم: خیلی مهم
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, یادت باشه توی لینوکس بر خلاف ویندوز، همه چیز فایل و دایرکتوریه
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, حتی دایکتوری هات هم یک نوع فایل هستن
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, حتی کارت صدا و هارددیسک خارجیت هم فایل حساب میشن
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, و سیستم باهاشون مثل فایل رفتار میکنه
<BogeymanAgnostic> مثلاً روی سیستم شما شاید دستور درست این باشه:
<BogeymanAgnostic> # mount -t ntfs -rw /dev/sdc1 ~faezeh/mountpoint
<BogeymanAgnostic> directory-e mountpoint ya har esme digeii ke mikhay bezari ro bayad khodet besazi
<faezeh_> بله ممنون متوجه شدم
<BogeymanAgnostic> $mkdir faezeh_mountpoint
<BogeymanAgnostic> ;)
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, من البته تجربهٔ کار با اوبونتو ندارم
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, اینا دستورای سنتیه که توی همهٔ سیستمای یونیکسی کار میکنه
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, اوبونتو ممکنه راه راحت‌تری هم برای سوار کردن هارددیسک اضافه کرده باشه
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, من دبیان رو ترجیح میدم
<faezeh_> اوهوم:)
<BogeymanAgnostic> oon "-t ntfs" ro motmaen nistam
<BogeymanAgnostic> bejaye "ntfs" momkene ye gozineye dige bashe
<faezeh_> من یه مشکل دیگه ای هم دارم در همین راستا که نمی تونم لاگین شم و میخواستم ببین راه حلی هست که نیاز نباشه دوباره نصب کنم اوبونتو
<BogeymanAgnostic> $ man mount
<faezeh_> لاگین میکنم این دو پیام رو میگیرم:
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, خُب
<faezeh_> could not update ICEauthorithy file /.ICEauthority
<faezeh_> و این:
<faezeh_> cannot enter home directory. user/.
<MasterPiece> faezeh_, salam
<faezeh_> سلام
<MasterPiece> faezeh_, مشکل حل شد؟
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, خب یه کار میتونی بکنی
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, tooye /home/
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, ye directory besaz be username-e khodet
<faezeh_> نه هنوز
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, ba'd ino bezan : ln -s esmejadid esmeghabli
<faezeh_> خب
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, من روی دبیان ده تا دایرکتوری دارم که همشون لینک شدن به همون نام کاربری هفت سال پیش که سیستمو برای اولین بار نصب کردم
<MasterPiece> faezeh_, میشه یکبار برای من توضیح بدین مشکل چیه؟
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, bebakhshid: ln -s directory-e-hadaf esme-linke-jadid
<faezeh_> اینکه نمی تونم لاگین شم و در وافع در لوپ لاگین افتادم
<BogeymanAgnostic> ya: # usermod -l newname oldname
<faezeh_> منظور از اسم لینک جدید چی هست؟
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, نام کاربری جدیدت چیه؟
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, که باهاش لاگین میکنی؟
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, ba3d boro tooye /home bezan "ls" natijasho be man begoo
<faezeh_> منظور جدید رو نمی فهم ام
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, تا شاید بتونم کمکت کنم
<faezeh_> من الان همون ثبلی رو دارم فقط
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, $ who am i
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, $ whoami
<BogeymanAgnostic> faezeh_, # ls /home
<BogeymanAgnostic> $: اعلان یا پرامپت کاربر معمولی
<BogeymanAgnostic> #: اعلان یا پراپمت اَبَرکاربر یا همون روت
<BogeymanAgnostic> این دو تا علامتو نباید تایپ کنی
<BogeymanAgnostic> فقط نوع کاربر رو برات مشخص میکنه
<BogeymanAgnostic> این دستورا رو وارد کن نتیجشو بهم بگو
<BogeymanAgnostic> یا مثلاً
<BogeymanAgnostic> sudo ls /home
<faezeh_> باشه الان من باید ری استارت کنم
<BogeymanAgnostic> یا اصلاً بدون سودو
<MasterPiece> :D
<BogeymanAgnostic> MasterPiece, استاد بنده رو راهنمایی بفرمایید
<BogeymanAgnostic> :D
<BogeymanAgnostic> MasterPiece, هر جا «ره به ترکستان میرم» اصلاح کنید لطفاً
<faezeh> شدمtty من الان وارد ترمینال ه
<faezeh> من مشکل موندن در لوپ ه لاگین را داشتم
<MasterPiece> faezeh, چند تا سیستم در اختیار دارین؟
<faezeh> الان من دو سیستم دارم
<faezeh> میتونم همزمان  انجام بدم
<MasterPiece> خوبه
<faezeh> فقط اینکه من هنوز بک آپ نگرفتم
<MasterPiece> sudo su
<MasterPiece> اشکال نداره
<faezeh> بله
<MasterPiece> sudo su رو زدین؟
<faezeh> بله الان رووت ام
<BogeymanAgnostic> من وصلم؟
<MasterPiece> وضعیت این خروجی‌ها رو بگین
<BogeymanAgnostic> الو
<MasterPiece> faezeh, service lightdm status
<faezeh> بله هستین
<BogeymanAgnostic> پسورد وای‌فای رو عوض کردم یادم رفت
<faezeh> lghtdm stop/waiting
<BogeymanAgnostic> چجوری توی نت‌ورک منجر ببینمش؟
 * BogeymanAgnostic googling
<faezeh>  دارهstop/ waiting   ینی وضعیت ه
<MasterPiece> faezeh, service lightdm start
<BogeymanAgnostic> eureka!
<MasterPiece> faezeh, vaghti login mikonin, safhe khamoosh mishe o dobare barmigardin be login page?
<faezeh> این دستور رو وارد کردم
<faezeh> وارد صفحه سیاهی شد که بعد صحه لاگین به اون میرفت و دوباره بعد اون به لاگین
<MasterPiece> faezeh, vaghti login mikonin, safhe khamoosh mishe o dobare barmigardin be login page?
<faezeh> خاموش نه
<faezeh> وارد صفحه سیاهی میشه
<MasterPiece> faezeh, ok :)
<MasterPiece> doroste
<faezeh> بله بله همون صفحه سیاه
<MasterPiece> faezeh, most likely an (known) issue with ~/.Xauthority, owned by root instead of your user.
<faezeh> الان رو همون صفحه مونده بعد دستور استارت
<MasterPiece> alt + ctrl + f4
<MasterPiece> sudo rm -f .Xauthority
<Bogeyman1> دوستان من با دو تا نیک وصل شدم لطفاً منو کیک نکنین
<BogeymanAgnostic> مرسي
<faezeh> دستور وارد کردم اروری نداد
<MasterPiece> Bogeyman1, BogeymanAgnostic , to SEO kare khoobi mishiaaa :D
<MasterPiece> faezeh, sudo init 6
<MasterPiece> faezeh, ba init 6 reset mishe, ba'desh bayad dorost shode bashe :)
<faezeh> ری استارت شد
<faezeh> نه همون ارور های لاگین رو میگیرم
<faezeh> cannot enter home directory. using /.
<MasterPiece> faezeh, Check you priv8 :)
 * Bogeyman1 running Debian
<faezeh_> رو؟prev چجوری چک کنم
 * BogeymanAgnostic on iPad
<MasterPiece> Bogeyman1, rooye asabiaaa :D
<MasterPiece> faezeh_, be oon yeki nick name ferestadam
<BogeymanAgnostic> آخه يه بار با دو تا نيك اومدم ملت گفتن لاگ ميكني و روباتي و اينا كيكم كردن
<MasterPiece> sar be saret gozashtan
<MasterPiece> :D
<BogeymanAgnostic> توي كانال توسعه ي پرل دو تا نيك ممنوعه
<BogeymanAgnostic> آدماي گنده اي مثل راندال شوارتس و يوري گاتمن ميان نميشه باهاشون شوخي كرد
<MasterPiece> gofti Swartz, yade Aaron Swartz oftadam :)
<BogeymanAgnostic> نميشناسم
<MasterPiece> Google it ;)
<BogeymanAgnostic> آخيش كيبورد آيپد چه راحته
<BogeymanAgnostic> بااس يه آيپد جديد بخرم اين يكي باستاني شده
<BogeymanAgnostic> هيچي روش نصب نميشه
<faezeh> ببخشید من قطع شدم
<faezeh> چه دستوری رو گفتین بزنم؟
<faezeh> MasterPeice,
<faezeh> من همچنان در لوپ لاگین هستم و این دو ارور رو میگیرم بعد لاگین
<faezeh> cannot enter home direcory. using/.
<faezeh> could not update ICEauthority file /.ICEauthority
<BogeymanAgnostic> whoami ro bezan zarar nadare
<BogeymanAgnostic> ba3d: ln /home
<faezeh> root
<BogeymanAgnostic> bebakhshid: ls /home
<BogeymanAgnostic> az root kharej sho
<BogeymanAgnostic> ba username-e khodet: whoami
<BogeymanAgnostic> mikham bebinam username-e khodet chie
<faezeh> faezeh
<BogeymanAgnostic> hala ls /home
<BogeymanAgnostic> ya cd /home
<faezeh> faezeh
<BogeymanAgnostic> ba3d
<BogeymanAgnostic> ls
<faezeh> tosh faghat faezeh hash ba faezeh_mountpoint i ke vase backup sakhtam hamin
<Bogeyman1> wait
<MasterPiece> faezeh, oon file e ICEauthority ro "rm -f" konin
<faezeh> koja hast en file?
<faezeh> to home bezanam?
<MasterPiece> faezeh, are, fekr konam tooye home hast
<Bogeyman1> # cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd > passwd.txt
<Bogeyman1> من مطمئن نیستم، ولی شاید نام کاربری تغییر کرده باشه
<Bogeyman1> MasterPiece behtar midoone
<Bogeyman1> چون من تجربهٔ اوبونتو ندارم
<Bogeyman1> بیخیال،
<MasterPiece> Bogeyman1, :D
<MasterPiece> Bogeyman1, khob, age ejaze bedi man edame bedam :)
<Bogeyman1> MasterPiece, with pleasure, maestro!
<Bogeyman1> avec paisire!
<MasterPiece> faezeh, nc checkip.dyndns.org 80 -v
<Bogeyman1> con piacere!
<MasterPiece> faezeh, vaghti Success ro didi, ye enter bezan va ba'd benevis: "GET /"
<MasterPiece> ba'd 2 ta enter bezan
<faezeh> man delete nakardam ICEauthority eno
<MasterPiece> faezeh, khob avval delete kon
<MasterPiece> faezeh, age dorost nashod, ye access behem bede khodam dorostesh konam :D
<BogeymanAgnostic> mikhay remote login koni?
<BogeymanAgnostic> wow
<faezeh> peyda nakardam kojast?
<faezeh> back up nagereftam moshkeli nist?
<MasterPiece> find / -iname *ICEauthority*
<MasterPiece> faezeh, na
<BogeymanAgnostic> find / -type f -iname 'ICEauthority*' -print
<MasterPiece> faezeh, peydash kardi?
<faezeh> na javab nadade
<faezeh> na chizi nadad
<MasterPiece> ok
<MasterPiece> lets to continue in private due to a set of privacy :D
<BogeymanAgnostic> جواب نميده يعني اينكه حذف شده
<BogeymanAgnostic> منم ميخوام لاگين كنم
<BogeymanAgnostic> از بچگي دوست داشتم اينكارو
<BogeymanAgnostic> :(
<MasterPiece> :)))))
<MasterPiece> faezeh, payam khosoosi hatoon ro bekhoonin
<saied> sallam kasi inja bidareh???
<saied> salllam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-09
<RudiDutschke> :)
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, Nick e jadid mobarak :)
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, salam :)
<RudiDutschke> MasterPiece: salam
<RudiDutschke> اين دوستمون مشكلش حل شد؟
<MasterPiece> kodoom?
<RudiDutschke> همون كه ميخواستي از راه درر لاگين كني
<RudiDutschke> remote SSH
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, :D azash ejaze khastam begiram, nazasht ;)
<RudiDutschke> damn
<RudiDutschke> RudiDutschke: يه كاد باحال كردم با ecryptfs
<RudiDutschke> چقرم ساده بود
<RudiDutschke> يه فولدر رو رمزنگاري كردم، بعد كل دايكتوري هاي كروم ، اپرا و فايرفاكس و تاندربرد رو منتقل كردم اونجا
<RudiDutschke> همينطور عكسهامو
<RudiDutschke> بعد دايركتوري هاي كانفيگشونو سافت لينك دادم به دايركتوري رمزنگاري شده
<RudiDutschke> كليدش رو هم ريختم روي فلش
<RudiDutschke> تا فلش رو نزني به سيستم، دايركتوريه باز نميشه
<RudiDutschke> اسم فايلا هم معلوم نيست
<RudiDutschke> خيلي هم سريعه
<RudiDutschke> مثلا
<RudiDutschke> ln -s /home/username/.khosooosi/.mozilla .mozilla
<RudiDutschke> works like a charm, without the slightest glitch
<RudiDutschke> حتي ميتوني دايركتوري خصوصيت رو با سامبا روي شبكه شر كني
<RudiDutschke> منتهاها بايد سامبا رو پيكربندي كني كه سافت لينك ها رو دنبال كنه
<RudiDutschke> اگه فلشي كه كليد دايركتوري خصوصي روشه رو نزني به سيستم، هيچ راهي نداره كه بتوني ديتاش رو بخوني
<RudiDutschke> فايرفاكس و تاندربرد هم تارخچه و بوكماركهات رو نشون نميده
<RudiDutschke> ايميل هات هم همينطور
<RudiDutschke> خود كليدي هم كه روي فلشه با پسورد محافظت شده
<RudiDutschke> اگه فلشت رو بدزدن يا گمش كني، كليدي كه روشه به هيچ دردي نميخوره
<RudiDutschke> ميشه اگه كار بيخ پيداكرد، مثلن اگه كره ي شمالي زندگي ميكني، فلش رو بندازي توي توالت، سيفونو بزني
<RudiDutschke> اونوخت خودت هم زير شكنجه نميتوني فايلات رو باز كني
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, amniat ye chize maskharas
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, serfan karo baraye oonayee ke daneshe decrypt nadaran basti faghat ;)
<RudiDutschke> MasterPiece: اينو خود سازمان موساد و سيا هم نميتونه باز كنه
<RudiDutschke> تنها راحش زورچپونيه
<RudiDutschke> brute force attack
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, :))))) basi khiale batel miparvarani :D
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, Mage nadidi Snowden chi goft?
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, mage nadidi KasperSky chigoft?
<RudiDutschke> پسر خوب شيفر اين رمزنگاري رو خود كنگره ي آمريكا ممنوع كرده بود
<RudiDutschke> دقيقن به اين دليل كه نميت،نست باز كنه
<RudiDutschke> منتها هكرها روي اينترنت پخشش كردن دستشونو گذاشتن توي پوست گردو
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, :))))
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, bawshe :D
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, hale kal kal nadaram :D
<RudiDutschke> استدلال كنگره ي آمريكا اين بود كه اين شيفر نظاميه
<RudiDutschke> you don't know what the heck you're talking about do you?
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, vali ensafan age chizi peyda kardi ke amn bashe! damet garm! chon hamchin chizi vojood nadare :D
<RudiDutschke> حالا شما سنت قد نميده به اين ماجرا و رسوايي دور و بر ده سال پيش گندش در اومد كه چون سيا نميتونسته مكاتبات و تراكنشهاي قوه قضاييه ي خودشونو شنود كنه، توسعه گر نفوذي فرستاده بود توي
<RudiDutschke> OpenBSD
<RudiDutschke> و عمدن باگ گذاشته بود توي اس اس ال و شيفرهاي مختلفش تا به قول معروف نشت كليد داشته باشه
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, doroste sennam ghad nemide, vali khoondam dastanesho
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, ba'd az oon, freebsd mahboobiate khodesho az dast dad ;)
<RudiDutschke> اونشو ديگه نميدونم ولي ربطي به فري بي اس دي نداشت
<RudiDutschke> حتي دستورهاي خط فرمان اپن بي اس دي و ساختار درختچه ي دايركتوري هاش با فري بي اس دي فرق داره
 * RudiDutschke Certified BSDA, BSDP
<RudiDutschke> ;)
<RudiDutschke> كل نكته اينجاس كه براي سيا و موساد و كاگ ب صرف نميكنه يه ديتاسنتر عظيم با سرورهاي خوشه اي رو معطل آدم يه لا قبايي مثل من بكنن تا ببينم روي هاردم چه شر و وري دارم
<RudiDutschke> تا ببينن*
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, :)) age behtar negah koni, shayad faghat baraye khodet mahdoodiat dorost karde bashe :D
<RudiDutschke> چه معطلي اي؟
<RudiDutschke> من كه تفاوتي در سرعت كپي كردن ده ها گيكابايت فايل نديدم
<RudiDutschke> معطلي محسوسي واسه من نداره
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, Are you a troll ? :))
<RudiDutschke> حالا هر آدم مبل طلايي اي ياد گرفته
<RudiDutschke> pfffffft
<RudiDutschke> مبلاي قشنگ خونتون تو حلقم
<RudiDutschke> بوي گلاب
<RudiDutschke> yuck!
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, chi migi baw :D
<RudiDutschke> احسنت
<RudiDutschke> heh
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, baw aroom aroom davamoon mishe ha :D take it easy :))
<RudiDutschke> احسنت
<RudiDutschke> !!!
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, barsa ei hasti?
<RudiDutschke> wth?
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, barcelona
<RudiDutschke> بايرن
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, :))))
<RudiDutschke> lol
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, esteghamate khoobi dasht, vali ye hooyee boridan hamashoon :D
<MasterPiece> RudiDutschke, kheyli na omid shodan az gole avval :D
<RudiDutschke> Bayern owns you baby
<RudiDutschke> Diese Möchtegern Societe
<RudiDutschke> بارسلون = تيراختور و لا غير
<RudiDutschke> ;)
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-10
<faaz_> رو.wordNet  نمی بینم  /usr/local شده  ولی من در  install  این فایل /usr/local/wordNet کرده و پیام داده که در configure   رو wordNet من
<faaz> wordnet
<fereydoon> s
<fereydoon> Hi guys
<fereydoon> I have problem upgrading my Ubuntu 12.04 to version 14.04
<fereydoon> While upgrading I get the error "Third party sources disabled"
<fereydoon> Can anyone please tell me what to do?
<fereydoon> Hiii
<gholi> salam
<mmtech> salam
<mmtech> allo
<mmtech> aya kasi hast ma ra yari konad?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-09
<bpsecret> hi
<bpsecret> sobhe hamegi bekheir
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> ?
<bpsecret> ping
<bpsecret> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<bpsecret> !ping
<bpsecret> !ping
<bpsecret> !ping
<onazari> سلام دوستان
<onazari> من میخوام در  یه سری تاریخ میلادی رو به تاریخ شمسی تبدیل کنم کسی راه حلی داره
<onazari> در برنامه Libre Office Calc
<far> bpsecret, np :)
<far> سلام به همگی
<far> و دوستان جدید
<far> Majidjan, kiwi ro az koja peyda kardi?
<Majidjan> @far
<Majidjan> منظورتون همين كاناله ؟ از تاپيك موجود در انجمن
<far> ok
<far> برم انجمن ببینم چه خبره
<far> http://forum.ubuntu.ir
<far> Majidjan, ‎از ‏bouncer‏ استفاده کن
<far> Majidjan, https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_(software)
<far> wbi
<bpsecret> :)
<bpsecret> bye
<far> bpsecret, bye!
<far> alimj, znc ro koja ejra kardi?
<far> free znc providor?
<far> چرا همه ساکتن؟
<alimj> هاااااا
<alimj> من جایی بودم، نصب فیزیکی کابل شبکه بود. مشغول نظارت بودم
<alimj> این تراکینگ‌های طرح چوب خیلی باحال هستند
<alimj> یک کلاس کامل متفاوت دارند نسبت به تراکینگ‌های سفید
<far> تعدادمون کمه.
<far> چند تا بات سخنگو بزاریم واس سیاهی لشکر
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-10
<farooghkz> alimj, اين استيكر ها رو تو ايران از كجا گير بيارم؟
<farooghkz> alimj, unixstickers.com
<bpsecret> salam kasi hast
<bpsecret> ?
<emzi> سلام
<bpsecret> salam emzi
<bpsecret> che khabar?
<bpsecret> emzi,
<bpsecret> emzi, chand salete ?
<emzi> پیرمرد
<emzi> Û²Û¹
<bpsecret> emzi, khoobe pass monharefet nakardim
<bpsecret> :)
<emzi> از؟
<bpsecret> ooon dastane onion e
<emzi> آها :D
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> qubes ro be koja resoondi ?
<bpsecret> peyesho gerefti ?
<emzi> me?
<bpsecret> are
<bpsecret> alaghe mand shode boodi
<emzi> r u sure?!
<bpsecret> are
<emzi> O_0
<bpsecret> !!!
<bpsecret> :))))
<emzi> یادمه در موردش بحث میکردید، اما من نبودم
<bpsecret> pass ki bood azam dar morede qubes porside bood ?
<bpsecret> ahan
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> enghadr inja esma ajib gharibe
<bpsecret> ye mosht ravani rikhtan inja :))
<bpsecret> kolan freesoftware i  iha yekam namizoonan
<bpsecret> :))))
<bpsecret> be ghole NSA efratian
<bpsecret> midooni dastanesho ke ?
<bpsecret> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/nsa-linux-journal-extremist-forum-and-its-readers-get-flagged-extra-surveillance
<bpsecret> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/07/the-nsa-thinks-linux-journal-is-an-extremist-forum/
<emzi> Bookmark'ed
<bpsecret> :)
<bpsecret> inam goosh bede roohet baz she
<bpsecret> https://soundcloud.com/selena-gomez-official/good-for-you-1
<bpsecret> linke kharabe
<bpsecret> bazesh nakon
<bpsecret> faghat ahangesho doost daram
<bpsecret> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TsVjvEkc4s
<bpsecret> nafas bekesh emzi
<bpsecret> :))
<emzi> برای نسل هفتاد و هشتاده :D
<bpsecret> emzi, sedat dar nemiad
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> faghat ahangesh
<emzi> آهنگش رو گوش دادم. از اینجا:
<emzi> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Selena+Gomez+-+Good+For+You&t=ffab&ia=audio
<bpsecret> :)
<bpsecret> emzi, che mikoni dige ?
<bpsecret> emzi, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_xFkfK4OEg
<bpsecret> emzi, baz koja moondi
<bpsecret> emzi, ?
<bpsecret> emzi, too khodet naroo
<bpsecret> emzi, javooni
<bpsecret> emzi, :))))))))
<far> دوستان اینا تو ایران هم هست؟
<far> unixstickers
<maemo> salam dustan
<far> سلام
<maemo> khubin dustan ?
<maemo> chand ta soal dashtam
<far> بله خوبیم.چطوری؟چه خبر اینورا؟
<far> ی دقه
<far> emzi, bpsecret,‎‏ ‏iraj, alimj, ^
<far> خب بفرمایید
<maemo> mer30
<maemo> man mikhastam ru laptopam kubuntu nasb konam
<maemo> hamun avale kar ye iradi hast
<maemo> man karte graphicam 2tayi hast
<maemo> radeon
<maemo> engar 16.04 suppurt nemikone
<far> موقع نصب چیزی میگه؟از کجا میدونی ساپورت نمیکنه؟
<maemo> khob nahve switch kardan beyne 2 ta kart chejuriye ?
<far> راستش من نمیدونم.شاید بقیه بدونن
<maemo> felan ru vmware budam chon in mshkel ro tu forum ha didam nasb nakardam ru system
<far> آها
<maemo> bad ye chize dige
<maemo> man khastam kubuntu ro rooye flash nasb konam
<maemo> az tu setup sdb ro partition kardam
<maemo> bad payinesh ye gozine dasht ke migoft bootloader roo che hardi nasb beshe
<maemo> unja ham sdb entekhab beshe ?
<far> بوت لودر کجا نصب بشه؟
<maemo> bale
<maemo> volume boot ro to sdb sakhtam
<maemo> windowsam to sda hast
<far> بزنید رو فلشتون
<maemo> aha
<maemo> unvahht bootloader windows ro dast nemizane dige ?
<far> اگر کلا رو فلشتون بنصبید نه
<far> البته
<far> خودم تجربش رو نداشتم
<maemo> aha
<maemo> mer30
<far> بعد از ظهر بیاید اینجا بقیه دوستان هم باشن
<maemo> mamnun
<far> من برم فعلا
<far> CC,late!but stay here
<RasoolEnt> سلام
<RasoolEnt> هیچی ولش. پیدا کردم :D
<CtrlC> علیک سلام.
<masoud> سلام
<Hadron> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-11
<fright> سلام من میخوام برنامه ایی که دارم رد طوری تغییر بدم که اعداد زوج رو چاپ کنه اما وی حلقه برای +2 مشکل دارم
<fright>   #include <iostream> #include <unistd.h> #include <iomanip> //wait lib #include <sys/types.h> #include <sys/wait.h>  using namespace std;  int main( ) {     pid_t pid;      /*Fork a child process*/     pid =  fork();      if (pid < 0) {         cerr << "Fork Faild!" << endl;     }     else if(pid == 0){  /*child process */         for (int var = 0; var <= 100;++var ) {             cout << "Child  process counter : " << setw(10) << 
<fright> این برنامه ایی هست که میخوام تغییر برم
<far> کد رو داخل  بزار بعد لینکش رو اینجا بزار
<far> داخل ‏codepad.org
<far> اوه من نمیتونم کمک کنم
<far> اما کد رو بزار تو کد پد
<fright> مرسی درس شد
<fright> باید چهارتا پلاس بزارم
<jokez> سلام
<jokez> کسی هست ؟
<jokez> خیلی کانال خلوتی دارید
<jokez> کجا متونم نحوه عضو شدن در کانال تلگرام اوبونتو را پیدا کنم ؟
<jokez> دوستان به من جواب بدهید
<jokez> جواب نمی دهید ؟
<jokez> لعنت بر دل سیاه شیطان
<emzi> سلام
<RasoolEnt> سلام
<jokez> سلام
<RasoolEnt> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,114807.45.html
<jokez> :*
<jokez> خیلی دم شما گرم آقای رسول ای ان تی
<RasoolEnt> :)
<emzi> !ask | jokez
<lubotu3> jokez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jokez> سلام بر ای امذی
<RasoolEnt> اینجا هرکسی که عضو هست دلیل نمیشه که همین الان هم حضور داشته باشه. پس بعد از سوال پرسیدن اندکی صببر کن :)
<jokez> خیلی متشکرم
<jokez> چشم
<emzi> RasoolEnt: عضو خبرنامه لاگ هستی؟
<jokez> رعایت می شود در آینده
<RasoolEnt> کدوم لاگ؟ کرمان لاگ؟
<emzi> Y
<RasoolEnt> آره. امروز پیامش اومد. شاید با یکی از رفقا اومدم
<emzi> عالی
<jokez> لاگ می گیرید ؟
<RasoolEnt> اگه یادم بمونه :)
<jokez> برای چه استفاده ای ؟
<RasoolEnt> LUG= Linux User Group
<jokez> آهان
<jokez> شرمنده
<emzi> jokez: http://tehlug.org, http://zanjanlug.org/, http://isfahanlug.org/, http://karajlug.org/, http://mashhadlug.org/ va...
<jokez> دوستان امنیت لینوکس خوب است ؟
<jokez> ام زی ممنون
<RasoolEnt> jokez: از ویندوز و اندروید و مک امن تر هس. ولی هیچ سیستم عاملی ۱۰۰ درصد امن نیست
<jokez> RasoolEnt: جواب خیلی خوبی بود
<RasoolEnt> امنیت لینوکس دو بخش میشه. یکی بخش ساختاریش یکی بحث کاربریش
<RasoolEnt> لینوکس ساختارش جوری طراحی شده که به میزان زیادی امن هست. منتها در نهایت امنیت یه سیستم لینوکسی به کاربرش بستگی داره
<jokez> ببخشید من باید بروم .
<RasoolEnt> اونو خیلی امن کنه یا خیلی ناامن کنه
<RasoolEnt> به سلامت :)
<jokez> وقتتون رو نمیگیرم
<jokez> خدانگهدار
<RasoolEnt> فکر کنم ویندوزی بود :|
<RasoolEnt> دید گفتم از ویندوز امن‌تره، رفت :D
<far> RasoolEnt, thx :)
<RasoolEnt> ورچی؟
<far> با نورتون کانال رو روشن کردید
<RasoolEnt> هشطو نی
<RasoolEnt> سالم باشی. میخوا باشی میخوا نباشی :D
<far> رسول ببین از این سایت میتونی واس خودت ‏BNC‏ بگیری
<far> panicbnc.net
<RasoolEnt> هی من هرچی میگم از آی آر سی خوشم نمیاد تو میگی بدوش؟ :D
<RasoolEnt> اینجا هم از بیکاری میام. وگرنه خوشم نمیاد به خاطرش برم برنامه نصب کنم یا اکانت بگیرم یا ... حالش نیست کلا خخخ
<far> ی سوال، این استیکرا رو از کجا تو ایران میشه گیر اورد؟
<far> unixsticker.com
<RasoolEnt> ادرست اشتباهه
<far> ddg 'unixsticker'
<RasoolEnt> قرار بود بچه ها برن واسه خودشون درست کنن. از علیرضا بپرس. توی گروه تلگرام
<RasoolEnt> alez404
<far> من تلگرام ندارم
<RasoolEnt> چوم
<far> ایمیلش رو نداری؟
<RasoolEnt> نه
<RasoolEnt> بل
<far> چی نه چی بله؟
<RasoolEnt> بله نگفتم. گفتم بل
<RasoolEnt> گفتی ایمیل نداری گفتم نه. بعد گفتم بل. یعنی صبر کن برات بگردم
<far> بل ی اصطلاح کرمونی دیگس؟
<RasoolEnt> ها
<RasoolEnt> بل یعنی صبر کن
<RasoolEnt> یا بذار. بگذار و ...
<far> شما کرمونیا مث انگلیسی ها از هر چی اصطلاح و شورتکات و مخفف درست میکنید
<RasoolEnt> سایتشو هرچی گشتم پیدا نکردم. از جادی بپرس
<far> جادی سه ماهه آنلاین نشده
<RasoolEnt> ایمیل بهش بزن
<far> ایمیلش اینه:
<far> jadijadi@gmail.com
<far> ؟
<RasoolEnt> ها
<far> ok
<far> unixstickersتو لیست کشور ها ایران رو هم داشت
<far> ینی ب ایران میفرسته؟
<RasoolEnt> چوم. من خیلی درگیر این چیزا نبودم.
<far> بعد بیت کوین هم قبول میکرد
<far> بات سخنگو ک نشد اینجا بزارم اما فک کنم بتونم ی بات بسازم جواب سلاما رو بده
<RasoolEnt> خوبه :)
<far> عده ای میان سلام میکنن کسی جواب نمیده میرن
<far> رفرش شدم
<far> !torvalds
<far> !unix
<lubotu3> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<far> !posix
<far> !apt
<lubotu3> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<far> بات چیز فهم و دنیا دیده ای هست
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<far> !openbox
<lubotu3> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<far> !c
<far> !python
<lubotu3> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<far> !perl
<far> !java
<lubotu3> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<far> !flood
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<far> !pastebin | RasoolEnt
<lubotu3> RasoolEnt: please see above
<RasoolEnt> حال داری به قرآن
<RasoolEnt> :D
<far> !irc
<lubotu3> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<far> ببخشید کانال رو با ‏flood‏ پر میکنم
<far> !nixoeen
<far> !jadi
<far> !rasool
<far> !iran
<far> !fun
<lubotu3> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<far> !bash
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<far> فعلا من برم
<far> wbr
<RasoolEnt> far: میگم اون جریان دیالوگه آخرش تصمیمو گرفتم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> خیلی دوست داشتم با ترمینال درست کنم. حتی برنامه ش هم پیدا کردم. ولی کاری که من میخواستم جوری بود که نمیشد
<RasoolEnt> برای باز کردن ترمینال به صورت خود جوش و اجرا کردن برنامه ای داخلش، باعث میشه دیگه نشه اسکریپت های دیگه ای داخل همون بش ران کرد. چون با بسته شدن بش اولی، تمام اسکریپت های دیگه از بین میرن
<RasoolEnt> دیگه چاره ای نیست. باید با همون دیالوگ های گرافیکی اون بخش های خاص رو بنویسم
<far> no idea
<RasoolEnt> ورجونت
<far> میتونی ته اسکریپتت بنویسی ‏bash
<RasoolEnt> در هر صورت وقتی بش پرنت بسته میشه زیرمجموعه هاش هم بسته میشن حتی اگه زیرمجموعه هاش رو بفرستی تو بک گراند
<far> no idea
<RasoolEnt> مثل این می مونه که کلا بگیری اولین پروسه بش سیستمت رو بیاری پایین خخخخ
<far> ی ورژن از اوبونتو نیست ک فقط برنامه های اصلی رو داشته باشه؟
<RasoolEnt> الان دارم یه برنامه می نویسم که دوتا کار میکنه. یکی اینکه ازت میزان پشت سیستم نشستن رو میگیره و بر او ن اساس بهت وقت میده کار کنی.
<RasoolEnt> یکی هم اینکه هر دو ساعت بهت میگه برو آب بخور. قبلا هم اینو نوشتم ولی روزایی که روزه میگیرم دیگه نباید اجرا بشه قاعدتا :D
<RasoolEnt> اون موقع دیگه از افطار به بعد بهم پیام میده :D
<RasoolEnt> far: debootstrap
<far> RasoolEnt, no internet!
<RasoolEnt> یکی باشه برات نصبش کنه بعد از پارتیشن روت بک آپ بگیره بعد بشینی ریستورش کنی خخخ
<far> رسول: دکی ها میگن یک ساعت کامپیوتر در روز اما یک ساعت حتی برای آدم عادی با کارای روزمره هم کفاف نمیده.تو چی فک میکنی؟
<far> !bot
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ir's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg lubotu3 botclone
<far> !debian
<lubotu3> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<far> !arch
<far> !gentoo
<lubotu3> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<far> !minix
<far> !powerpc
<lubotu3> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture until 6.10. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<far> !vlc
<lubotu3> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Cookie> سلام
<far> کلوچه اومد!
<Guest45544> :))
<Guest45544> عوضش کرد
<Guest45544> نامرد
<far> آره
<Guest45544> رزرو شده بود
<far> چون مال ی نفر دیگه بود
<Guest45544> n0x90: هکری ؟
<far> بله
<Guest45544> آره
<far> اون نه
<Guest45544> n0x90: مشکوک رفت و آمد میکنی
<far> شما کی هستید؟
<Guest45544> n0x90: زمان های خاصی میای و میری
<Guest45544> n0x90: چه خبره ؟
<emzi> !far
<emzi> <zibot> full of playfulness
<far> lol
<Guest45544> emzi: far iraj alimj مواظب جونورهایی که اینورا میان باشید
<far> چی؟
<far> جاسوسن؟
<Guest45544> مثل اینکه فتا و ... این ورا میپلکن
<far> پلیس فتا؟
<alimj> خوب ما اینجا که کار خلافی نمی‌کنیم :-D
<Guest45544> فکر میکنی
<far> درضمن لوگ ها هم اینجا هست
<Guest45544> تور یعنی خلاف آقای علی
<far> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Guest45544> نوشته هات رو تلگرام دیدم
<Guest45544> اگر چیزی پیدا میکنید نشونش ندید
<Guest45544> واسه خودتون نگه دارید از روی تجربه میگم
<far> خودت بیشتر مشکوک میزنی
<Guest45544> به صغیر و کبیر رحم نمیکنن
<Guest45544> مجبورم داداش
<far> ها؟
<alimj> اگر هم آموزشی بوده، برای دانلود جاوا بوده که کشور در جهت تولید نرم افزار موبایل به خود کفایی برسه
<far> بله
<Guest45544> علی نترس
<far> درسته
<far> عه رفت،
<Guest45544> دارم کلی میگم
<Guest45544> خیلی ها تور استفاده میکنن ولی خیلی کمن که مثل تو عمیق دنبال کنن
<Guest45544> از این نظر میگم
<far> o.o
<Guest45544> ما رفتیم
<Guest45544> صبح به خیر
<Guest45544> راستی اینجا صبحه
<far> ها؟
<far> آمریکا؟
<Guest45544> بای
<far> مشکوک میزدن
<far> جفتشون
<far> emzi, ‎تو چرا دوتایی؟
<far> !emzi
<far> !windows
<lubotu3> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg lubotu3 equivalents
<far> !dos
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-12
<Guest94420> hi
<Guest94420> سلام به همه
<far> WR
<RasoolEnt> اونوخ از مخفف کردن ما کرمونیا ایراد میگیره :|
<far> ایراد نگرفتم تحسین بود
<far> :D
<RasoolEnt> بیا برو تو فروم ازطرف من به سامان . بگو: خب لعنتی چرا لینوکس نصب کردی!!!!!!!!
<far> WR = welcome rasool
<RasoolEnt> خخخخخ
<far> چیکار کرده؟
<RasoolEnt> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,134421.msg1075271.html#msg1075271
<RasoolEnt> یکی نیس بگه خو آدم حسابی. لینوکس بلد نیستی، غلط کردی نصب کردی! والا!
<far> از فوروم هنوز دل نکندی؟
<RasoolEnt> نه من توی فروم لاگین نمی کنم. دلیل نمیشه که چکش نکنم خخخ
<far> من برم
<worldlock> سلام سیستم من در بالا اومدن مشگل داره کسی هست بتونم سوءال بپورسم
<RasoolEnt> سامان شانس آورد که سلمان با مهربونی جوابشو داد. وگرنه اگه من بودم جوری جوابشو میدادم که بره دیگه پشت سرشم نگاه نکنه.
<RasoolEnt> بعضیا خیلی نمک نشناسن
<RasoolEnt> ای بابا. تا من این فایرفاکس رو استوپ میکنم این سریع دیسکانکت میشه خخخ
<RasoolEnt> دیگه باید انتخاب کرد. چت یا فیلم خخخ بخوام فیلم ببینم باید چت بره تو دیوار خخخ
<SajadCloner> hello
<SajadCloner> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-13
<the-light> زنده اس هنوز اینجا :D
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-15
<meghg> salam, kasi hast inja ?
<far> test
<mehrad-azar> سلام
<mehrad-azar> کسی اینجا تخصصی توی پی اچ پی داره؟
<mehrad-azar> salam 1 soal daram
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-08
<Elliot_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-09
<aryan> salam doostan yek soal darbare tose' manjaro dashtam didam froum nadare oomadam inja
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-11
<ali> سلام
<ali> کسی اینجا هست ؟
<shahab> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-13
<alireza> hey, can i speak persian?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-14
<toyam_> javadkhof
<javadkhof> 
<javadkhof> &#xf042;
<javadkhof> [&#xf042;]
<javadkhof> 😇
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-07
<geeksesi> salam kasi hast ?!
<geeksesi> man to nasb xubuntu 18.4 moshkel peida kardam kasi hast komak kone ?!
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-09
<psamim> کسی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-11
<name> salam
<manjaro> hello?
<omidvar> سلام تازگی کوبونتو نصب کردم ولی روی آیکن فیلما مثل اوبونتو  یه عکس روی ش نیشت و نمیتونم بفهمم چه فیلمیه باید دونه دونه بازشون کنم ولی تو ابونتو روی آیکون یه عکس تصادفی از فیلمو میزاشت
<omidvar> چیکار باید انجام بدم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2019-05-07
<Hamed_> سلام من یه CentOS نصب دارم که VPN Client روش نصب هست که با این ابزارها نصب شده  PPTP   , PPTP-Setup - Net-tools و با این دستورها وصل میشم بهش pppd call vpnname route add -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 ppp0  حالا اگر VPN قطع شه به صورت خودکار دوباره وصل نمیشه .   1 - چطوری اسکریپت بنویسم که خودش بعد از
<Hamed_> سلام من یه CentOS نصب دارم که VPN Client روش نصب هست که با این ابزارها نصب شده  PPTP   , PPTP-Setup - Net-tools و با این دستورها وصل میشم بهش pppd call vpnname route add -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 ppp0  حالا اگر VPN قطع شه به صورت خودکار دوباره وصل نمیشه .   1 - چطوری اسکریپت بنویسم که خودش بعد از
<saeed> salam
<saeed> kasi online hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2019-05-11
<ccaca4> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2020-05-06
<khodealib> slm kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2020-05-08
<aa75> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2020-05-10
<mostafa> سلام
<mostafa> کسی هست ؟
<mostafa> سوال دارم
